# [/!\ OFF] Vista ou pas Vista, à LIRE !!!

## loopx

Bonjour, je viens de tomber sur ceci en regardant les news concernant vista que l'on peut trouver sur google:

http://chl.be/vista/

Il FAUT l'avoir lu pour le croire   :Shocked: 

Ah, et aussi ca tiens, juste pour la bonne humeur :

http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/22855/microsoft-windows-vista-ultimate-upgrade-signature-edition-bill-gates/

C'est pour quand l'autodestruction "physique" de la firme Redmon ???

Je dois dire que maintenant, je vois vraiment l'utilité du site BadVista.org ...

Enjoy   :Wink: 

EDIT: autre liens utile : 

http://windowsvistablog.com/blogs/windowsvista/archive/2007/01/20/windows-vista-content-protection-twenty-questions-and-answers.aspx

http://www.neteco.com/69523-microsoft-techdays-route-biogiciel.html

----------

## Oupsman

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Bonjour, je viens de tomber sur ceci en regardant les news concernant vista que l'on peut trouver sur google:
> 
> http://chl.be/vista/
> 
> Il FAUT l'avoir lu pour le croire  
> ...

 

C'est clair que là on va vers une informatique complètement verrouillée. Profitez bien de vos matériels "récents" qui marchent sous Linux, parce que cela ne va pas durer ...

----------

## titoucha

Je nai pas lu jusqu'à la fin, je commençais à m'énerver tout seul.

Sous prétexte de sécurité ils verrouillent tout.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## loopx

Je me suis arreté à la moitier, j'en peux plus non plus, c'est trop dingue...

----------

## blorent

Et vous pensez vraiment qu'ils vont s'en sortir comme ça?? Si j'ai bien compris à quoi ça devrait ressembler dans le futur ça risque de faire une chiée de mécontents en plus.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Il va bien s'appercevoir qu'il va droit dans le mur, ce BIll Gates quand même?!!

----------

## man in the hill

Pas vista   :Laughing:  !

Il serait temps que le logiciel libre trouve des alliers dans l'industrie matériel, cinématographique, musicale, les entreprises qui use du matériel informatique, la politique, etc ... pour contre carré cette grande manipulation ...

----------

## Oupsman

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Pas vista   !
> 
> Il serait temps que le logiciel libre trouve des alliers dans l'industrie matériel, cinématographique, musicale, les entreprises qui use du matériel informatique, la politique, etc ... pour contre carré cette grande manipulation ...

 

J'voudrais pas paraitre défaitiste, mais c'est quand même bien mal barré non ?

En tous les cas une chose est sûre, je vais garder mon Windows XP un bout de temps encore.

----------

## cylgalad

Le pire ce sont tous ces "pirates" du dimanche qui mettent déjà Vi$ta en téléchargement sans se rendre compte que c'est ça qui a fait et fait encore de M$ le n°1 en se prenant en plus pour des "rebelles"...

----------

## Enlight

Purée, ils peuvent pas faire un truc correct? Je sens déjà l'afflu massif de Bl4ir3aUx arriver... Enfin bon, avoir l'utilisation de linux sur son CV sera peut être une bonne chose dans els prochains temps parceque j'imagine mal les entreprises accepter une bouse comme ça.

----------

## idodesuke

si Vista a du succès moi j'me fais moine.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Je sens déjà l'afflu massif de Bl4ir3aUx arriver

 

Ha et au risque de passe pour un c****d je serais bien content de les voir débarquer en masse les Bl4ir3aUx ca serait bon signe malgrès tout...

----------

## Poch

Ça fait peur leur truc... 

Et si ça marche, si la majorité des utilisateurs suivent sans broncher, quelle sera la prochaine étape?

----------

## davidou2a

Microsoft use et abuse de sa position dominante comme d'hab...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Purée, ils peuvent pas faire un truc correct? Je sens déjà l'afflu massif de Bl4ir3aUx arriver... Enfin bon, avoir l'utilisation de linux sur son CV sera peut être une bonne chose dans els prochains temps parceque j'imagine mal les entreprises accepter une bouse comme ça.

 

Explique moi juste ce que les entreprises peuvent avoir à foutre de la protection du contenu et je changerais peut être d'avis sur le sujet  :Wink: 

J'ai joué pas mal de temps avec la RC1 de Vista, je dois dire que je suis assez séduit par le truc  :Cool: 

----------

## truz

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Ça fait peur leur truc... 
> 
> Et si ça marche, si la majorité des utilisateurs suivent sans broncher, quelle sera la prochaine étape?

 Ca marchera car pour l'instant il n'y a pas de contenu HD sur le marché*. Donc les gens ne verront pas le problème. Ils ne verront que le côté révolutionnaire de l'interface de Vista et son côté sécurité (faut bien que ça serve le marketing). Quand ensuite le contenu HD arrivera réellement et qu'on leur dira qu'il faut acheter du nouveau matos car "une nouvelle version de la HD est sortie" et votre matos est trop vieux, il feront sans doute un peu la gueule, puis achèterons ce nouveau matos pour quand même en profiter. Et ça c'est pour ceux qui sauront vraiment ce qu'est la HD. La plupart des gens sera super contente du rendu en qualité DVD de leurs films HD sur leur LCD 105cm tout beau et très cher (autopersuasion et/ou ignorance de ce qu'est la HD), car dans un premier temps je parie que les restrictions fortes (brouillages visibles) ne seront pas appliquées, ça ça viendra dans un second temps et il sera déjà trop tard: les gens auront goûtés à tous ces nouveaux trucs et ne voudront/pourront pas revenir à des systèmes moins évolués.

comment ça, moi ? pessimiste ?

* permettez-moi de passer sous silence les quelques chaînes HD de chez free & co, trop peu de public (et pas de la vraie HD, si ?)

----------

## GaMeS

"Woaw", je l'ai feuilleté... c'est la folie quand même. J'ai commencé à faire passer le lien un peu partout dans mes contacts  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Purée, ils peuvent pas faire un truc correct? Je sens déjà l'afflu massif de Bl4ir3aUx arriver... Enfin bon, avoir l'utilisation de linux sur son CV sera peut être une bonne chose dans els prochains temps parceque j'imagine mal les entreprises accepter une bouse comme ça. 
> 
> Explique moi juste ce que les entreprises peuvent avoir à foutre de la protection du contenu et je changerais peut être d'avis sur le sujet  

 

Garder la maîtrise de leur système d'information. Si ça ne te dit rien je te garantie que c'est extrêmement important. En s'éloignant (pas tant que ça) un peu de la protection des vidéos, tu imagines la réaction d'une boîte qui ne pourrait plus avoir accès à ses propositions commerciales ou ses comptes parceque windows le leur interdit ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai joué pas mal de temps avec la RC1 de Vista, je dois dire que je suis assez séduit par le truc 

 Voilà pourquoi ça marchera. Même une personne versée sur le sujet - puisque utilsateur Gentoo - trouve bien Vista, alors le grand public ? il va adorer !!!

----------

## davidou2a

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Explique moi juste ce que les entreprises peuvent avoir à foutre de la protection du contenu et je changerais peut être d'avis sur le sujet  

 

L'espionnage industriel existe, les entreprises assez consequentes n'en ont PAS rien a  foutre, ça m'etonnerait fort que des entrprises comme thales/thompson, eads, ariane-espace se mettent a utiliser VISTA, a moins peut etre pour la bureautique  :Wink: 

Dans l'armée de terre c'est tres simple le parc est panaché en NT et 2000, il y a eu recement des XP pro mais l'armée prefere prendre son temps pour securiser tout ça, et pour info la plupart du temps c'est les ordi courant qui sont en Windows, le reste (serveurs) est sous UNIX (celui de SCO) et ça tends a passer chez mandriva : http://linuxfr.org/2004/09/24/17269.html

Donc dire que les entreprises se foutent de la secu est une grave erreur...

----------

## E11

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> si Vista a du succès moi j'me fais moine.

 

Et ben, prépare toi déjà mentalement à entrer dans la religion ! 

Car la probabilité que vista fasse un flop avec les commentaires plutôt positif de la plupart des mag, site internet,... qui ont testé le produit, c'est plutôt mal parti pour toi... Surtout que les gens "moyen" (= les noobs de l'informatique) ne comprenne - et pour certains ne comrendront jamais - les arguments qui sont donné dans ces documents...

----------

## Oupsman

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Explique moi juste ce que les entreprises peuvent avoir à foutre de la protection du contenu et je changerais peut être d'avis sur le sujet   
> 
> L'espionnage industriel existe, les entreprises assez consequentes n'en ont rien a foutre, ça m'etonnerait fort que des entrprises comme thales/thompson, eads, ariane-espace se mettent a utiliser VISTA, a moins peut etre pour la bureautique 
> 
> Dans l'armée de terre c'est tres simple le parc est panaché en NT et 2000, il y a eu recement des XP pro mais l'armée prefere prendre son temps pour securiser tout ça, et pour info la plupart du temps c'est les ordi courant qui sont en Windows, le reste (serveurs) est sous UNIX (celui de SCO) et ça tends a passer chez mandriva : http://linuxfr.org/2004/09/24/17269.html
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas dis que les entreprises n'en avait rien à foutre de la sécurité, j'ai dis qu'il n'en avait rien à foutre de la protection du contenu (audio, vidéo ... ) Au contraire, la sécurité est très importante et dans Vista elle a été largement améliorée, tout en étant assez intrusive (fait chier d'ailleurs). Là est toute la différence. Ensuite, et malheureusement, je pense que Vista va bien percer au niveau du grand public car peu de gens vont lire leur HD-DVD sur leur PC, ils achèteront une télé et un lecteur compatible. Mais bon, j'ai mis un bout de temps avant de m'équiper en lecteur DVD sur PC, donc j'ai encore du temps devant moi. Et tant que des DVD sortiront, ils seront lisibles sur PC. Quoi que, ils sont tellement cons qu'ils vont bien trouver le moyen de faire un DVD2, ou alors de trouver un moyen d'interdire la lecture d'un DVD sur un PC, un peu comme avec le CD audio, interdiction virtuelle certes, mais surtout conçue pour faire chier les gens honnêtes .... 

Ceci dit, je vais bientôt shooter ma partition Vista sur mon PC de bureau, j'ai vu tout ce qu'il y avait à voir dessus. Et XP me convient, même si il n'est que 32 bits.

----------

## dkmatt

j'dois avouer être sur le cul... j'espère que la campagne BadVista portera vraiment ces fruits !  :Shocked: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Et ben, prépare toi déjà mentalement à entrer dans la religion ! 
> 
>  Car la probabilité que vista fasse un flop avec les commentaires plutôt positif de la plupart des mag, site internet,... qui ont testé le produit, c'est plutôt mal parti pour toi... Surtout que les gens "moyen" (= les noobs de l'informatique) ne comprenne - et pour certains ne comrendront jamais - les arguments qui sont donné dans ces documents...

 

Ouaip j'viens de passer devant mon vieux je l'ai vu faire joujou avec son portable...

Effectivement je suis ds le caca...

bon bah ma religion c'est le libre

moine du libre ca le fait   :Confused: 

----------

## GaMeS

De toute façon le monsieur tous le monde quand il va voir "Vista" , il va se dire "Rooh faut que je l'install mon pc va être plus puissant avec !"

Donc on est mal c'est tout  :Mad: 

----------

## niin

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Quoi que, ils sont tellement cons qu'ils vont bien trouver le moyen de faire un DVD2, ou alors de trouver un moyen d'interdire la lecture d'un DVD sur un PC, un peu comme avec le CD audio, interdiction virtuelle certes, mais surtout conçue pour faire chier les gens honnêtes .... 
> 
> 

 

bah basiquement, on n'est pas censés pouvoir lire les DVD sous Linux... DeCSS n'est-il pas illégal, selon la loi ?

Enfin comme dit dans le document, ces mesure de "sécurité" de contenu ne s'applique pas que au HD, mais à tous les matos n'ayant pas le certificat windows ; en gros, dès qu'un petit glitch est repéré Windows, ils se permettent de refuser le certificat, donc le matos fonctionne pas où au minimum possible. Et comme tous les anciens matos ne passeront pas les spécifications, ils seront tous interdit ; donc exit le DVD, exit le CRT, exit le SPDIF, et plein d'autres trucs dans le genre.

J'ai bien fais de passer a Linux il y a deux ans ; maintenant je me sens incapable de réinstaller un truc windose, tellement j'ai la phobie que ca marchera pas (en tout cas pas comme je veux).

Ce qui fais chier, c'est que si tous les constructeurs fabriquent du matos avec les revendications de Willy, ca va encore nous couter cher, a nous qui n'utilisons pas windose. Faudrait vite que je change mon matos à du plus performant et moins cher avant que tout leur beau contenu HD innonde le marché de ses tarifs honteux.

----------

## Oupsman

J'adore ta signature niin   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je pense en effet qu'il y a de quoi être péssimiste.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

La moutonnerie habituelle va faire que Vista aura du succès, les gens "geuleront" quand ils auront des merdes mais ne changeront rien et continueront à suivre. Les entreprises s'adapteront, bon gré mal gré... et la facture va s'allonger (j'imagine pas le fric qu'il faudra pour faire les transitions etc... là on va rigoler!!!)

enfin...

----------

## Jacqueline

Moi je me marre déjà en pensant à mes collègues de boulot lorsqu'ils passeront à Vista...de gré ou de force !

Connaissant déjà un peu le bazar que ça met de changer de version de word ou d'excel dans une boite nationale ( les secrétaires qui pleurent parce que leurs macros des formulaires ne fonctionnent plus  ) avec toutes les protections des documents de Vista..  j'imagine déjà le coté burlesque !  Les fax vont marcher à bloc pour se passer les documents d'un site à l'autre  :Laughing: 

J'en connais qui doivent penser déjà : chouette la protection des documents ! ils vont y sauter dessus  ! et après : oui j'ai bien le doc mais je peux pas l'ouvrir ..   :Evil or Very Mad:   j'en ris déjà ! 

J'imagine aussi la tête du contrôleur de gestion... les changements de version de logiciels  un détail lol ! qui n'est jamais budgété.... et les dommages colatéraux non plus .. ( maintenance, formation, retards....) Des applis maison qui ont été entièrement réécrites pour XP ( quoi ?  encore ?  Ca va couter combien ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Chaque nouvelle version  on leur dit que c'est la dernière.. MDR !

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

j'ai tout lu et ça fait vraiment peur, je suis bien content d'avoir quitter le monde de la fenêtre ^__^

Ce qui va être sympa, c'est quand des virus vont pouvoir se faire passer pour du "contenu de première qualité"  :Wink: 

En tout cas, ça va vraiment être une bouse sans nom, je vais déjà commencer à graver des CD GNU/Linux pour refiler aux futurs et nombreux mécontents.

----------

## blasserre

Boa stressez pas... on nous a déja fait le coup avec l'épouvantail TCPA/Palladium

et rien n'est venu, on arrive toujours à faire ce qu'on veut de nos machines, 

on peut changer un disque dur dans que le PC ne prenne feu... 

alors que les specs étaient, de mémoire, à peu près aussi alarmantes que celles présentées par l'article original.

ce qui me fait plus peur, c'est le fait que l'UE déclare la lecture leur streaming sous Linux illégale ainsi que l'illégalité du décryptage des DVD. 

là oui on est dans la merde   :Confused: 

----------

## GaMeS

Moi, je suis Etudiant en informatique et ma classe n'attends qu'une chose... l'arrivée de Vista...(enfin ma classe c'est pas une réference, y en a quand même 1 qui a répondu "Office" à la question "Quel est votre OS ?")

Un collegue à fais un test sur une RC1, même pas moyen d'avoir un drivers bateau (intel8x0) c'était marrant.

Sinon dans la même ligné, Office12 avec son nouveau design, ça va être fun pour les secretaires ! dixit "rooh mais l'icone est plus là ! elle est ou ?"

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qui va être sympa, c'est quand des virus vont pouvoir se faire passer pour du "contenu de première qualité"
> 
> 

 

+1

----------

## kwenspc

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> Boa stressez pas... on nous a déja fait le coup avec l'épouvantail TCPA/Palladium
> 
> et rien n'est venu, on arrive toujours à faire ce qu'on veut de nos machines, 

 

Parce qu'à lépoque il y a eu une forte levée de bouclier de la part de grosses associations. Après... krosoft ou intel (ou autres) n'en ont plus parlé. Ce qui ne les as pas empechés chemin faisant d'inclure ces technologies petit à petit!!!

Et c'est maintenant chose 100% faite avec Vista... 

Je crois au contraire qu'il y a un enorme risque: celui de s'endormir. Pendant ce temps, les pires saloperies se mettent en place implcacablement. Alors peut-être que le tout tcpa/paladium ne sera pas oppérationel pour vista, mais qui sait si la version version ne bouclera pas la boucle? Je crois donc qu'au contraire il faut être de plus en plus vigilant et actif contre toutes ces choses qui n'ont pour but que de nous prendre nos maigres libertés. (tout ça pour cloisoné à mort leur "marché"...depuis quand c'est "leur" marché! je vous le demande...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Moi, je suis Etudiant en informatique et ma classe n'attends qu'une chose... l'arrivée de Vista...(enfin ma classe c'est pas une réference, y en a quand même 1 qui a répondu "Office" à la question "Quel est votre OS ?")

 

Ah bah encore du monde à convaincre pour passer à Linux, au boulot GaMeS!  (mais comme moi tu essuieras sans doute des réponses nullissimes et que zin c top et qu'on peu jouer dessus et que c'est plus mieux et bla bla bla   :Sad:  )

----------

## GaMeS

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah bah encore du monde à convaincre pour passer à Linux, au boulot GaMeS!  (mais comme moi tu essuieras sans doute des réponses nullissimes et que zin c top et qu'on peu jouer dessus et que c'est plus mieux et bla bla bla   )

 

Quand je suis arrivé dans la classe, j'ai fais ma petite propagande en leur ouvrant les yeux.

J'ai distribué de nombreux CDROMs Ubuntu pour leur donner envie d'approfondir la chose mais bon... ils n'ont pas le gout d'apprendre ("Windows est tellement facile"), mais j'ai gagné quelques batailles entres autres : 

Utilisation d'OpenOffice

Utilisation de Firefox 

Démonstration d'Ubuntu sur un rétroprojecteur à toute ma classe (j'ai fais le prof hihihi)

Il m'appelle "Linux man" ... même les profs me font des réflextions du genre :"Tu sais à l'examen, il ne faudra pas dire que Windows c'est nul hein ? ça se trouve devant toi tu auras un professionel qui ne pense que Windows" *gloups*

----------

## truz

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> Boa stressez pas... on nous a déja fait le coup avec l'épouvantail TCPA/Palladium
> 
> et rien n'est venu, on arrive toujours à faire ce qu'on veut de nos machines, 
> 
> on peut changer un disque dur dans que le PC ne prenne feu... 
> ...

 On nous propose l'intolérable pour que l'inacceptable passe, technique bien connue. Et petit à petit on fini par accepter ce qui paraissait intolérable quelques années auparavant... Si on n'a rien vu de TCPA à ce jour c'est que ça ne fait que commencer, ils ne peuvent pas arriver du jour au lendemain avec un tel matos, ce serait purement rejeté par les consommateurs qui se tourneraient alors vers des alternatives crédibles. Il faut le temps de tuer ces alternatives. Il faut le temps de présenter (et d'inventer ?) les nouveaux avantages de TCPA & co sans que les inconvénients majeurs prennent le dessus dans l'opinion.

edit

C'est exactement la même chose avec la HD. Ça me fait toujours halluciner d'entendre des collègues avoir des conversation du genre "ah ouais, super ton matos ! et t'as une sortie HDMI ? ouais, cool !"Ils ne savent évidemment pas ce qu'est le HDCP.

edit2

HDMI et HDCP sur formats-ouverts.org Votre câble ne peut pas transférer votre film et votre musique

----------

## davidou2a

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Il m'appelle "Linux man" ... même les profs me font des réflextions du genre :"Tu sais à l'examen, il ne faudra pas dire que Windows c'est nul hein ? ça se trouve devant toi tu auras un professionel qui ne pense que Windows" *gloups*

 

ah ah ça me rappelle ce que j'ai fait a un exam  :Smile:  je me suis pointé pour presenter un projet C++ + GUI sur ma gentoo, la gueule des examinateurs   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Ce que tu dis GaMeS fait quand même peur. Que des étudiants en informatique ne sachent pas ce qu'est un OS.

Le reste est aussi effrayant : les gens sont affolés par les _nouveautés_ que Vista va apporter et sont tout fous d'essayer les RC1 ou des builds leakés. Les nouveautés sont souvent déjà disponibles en logiciel libre depuis belle lurette et aucun ne prend en considération toutes les implications des systèmes imposés par Vista.

"Je m'en fous, moi Windows je le pirate" est une excuse trop répandue et qui aura des conséquences néfastes... Malheureusement, il sera trop tard quand les gens sont rendront compte. Peut-être que si les entreprises se mobilisent contre Vista, les actions anti-vista auront un effet mais sinon ça passera comme une lettre à la poste. Sans compter que les fournisseurs de matériel (HP, Dell et consorts) ne vont pas se priver de fournir des Vista à tout va... C'est trop lucratif pour être abandonné.

Bref on est mal baré !

EDIT : pour Davidou et GaMeS : je compatis, ça me rappelle quand j'utilisais le client CLI pour mysql en SGBD l'année dernière et que j'utilisais cygwin/cut/grep/... pour parser les logs et ressortir que les commandes sans les résultats. Tout le monde trouvait ça bizarre, et le prof n'aimait en général pas que je joue avec cygwin pendant les cours de C...

Maintenant que j'ai un portable avec Gentoo dessus, c'est de pire en pire  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ce que tu dis GaMeS fait quand même peur. Que des étudiants en informatique ne sachent pas ce qu'est un OS.
> 
> 

 

Malheureusement, pour être passé dans différentes formation pour petre ingénieur maintenant: la plupart de mes collègues de classes n'y connaissait goutte! Le plus gros argument qui les a fait "flashé" pour l'info c'était le salaire   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Manque de bol pour eux: désormais les salair sont bien revus à la baisse...sauf pour ceux qui s'y connaissent   :Cool:  (comprendre: ceux qui touche un minimum à Linux, les langages dispos dessus, l'administration système etc...)

----------

## niin

C'est quand même énormes que des étudiants en info ne touchent même pas a linux. Même sans être pro-linux, ca devrait être un devoir de s'intéresser un minimum, rien que pour savoir comment ca marche... 

Ils sont balèse ceux qui tiennent dans leur étude d'info pour le salaire. Même moi qui avait commencé parce que j'étais fasciné par l'informatique, j'ai abandonné parce que finalement, ca me gonflait vraiment trop la programmation. Alors si les gens ne s'intéresse même pas, ils sont vraiment motivés par le fric. Ce sont donc de futur bilousiens en puissance. On est en droit d'être pessimiste :/

----------

## Oupsman

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Il m'appelle "Linux man" ... même les profs me font des réflextions du genre :"Tu sais à l'examen, il ne faudra pas dire que Windows c'est nul hein ? ça se trouve devant toi tu auras un professionel qui ne pense que Windows" *gloups*

 

Oui, c'est lors d'un entretien de ce genre, en 2000, que j'ai considérablement changé mon fusil d'épaule et que j'ai commencé à m'interesser plus sérieusement à Windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour l'anecdote, je briguais un poste d'admin AIX. 

Et je suis admin AIX senior actuellement, mais faut pas croire que cela paye bien hein  :Wink:  J'ai 8 ans d'expérience, mais des petits jeunes qui sortent de l'école touchent plus que moi, alors qu'ils en savent même pas le quart de ce que je sais  :Rolling Eyes:  On appele cela le management je crois   :Neutral: 

Pour en revenir au sujet, Vista a de beaux jours devant lui. Je ne pense pas que je l'aurais un jour, je pense que je vais garder mon Windows XP aussi longtemps que possible. Sur un sempron 2600+ mais tant pis ...

----------

## davidou2a

En tout cas je peux vous dire que dans ma formation j'ai bossé sur linux en effet mon prof de prog etant pro-linux à carrement obligé tout le monde a faire java et cpp sur linux tout le monde etait sous fedora... et pourtant ce prof est plutot vieille ecole (59ans) ensuite un ami en ecol d'ingé sur grenoble m'a assuré que la bas il avaient un gros volume horaire sur linux... bref vous inquietez a ce niveau, apres c'est un choix des profs et ou univ/fac...

----------

## Oupsman

C'est lors de mon DUT (en 1996) que j'ai commencé à toucher pou rla première fois à AIX. Linux était encore trop marginal, mais je me souviens y avoir installé le premier serveur Linux   :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> En tout cas je peux vous dire que dans ma formation j'ai bossé sur linux en effet mon prof de prog etant pro-linux à carrement obligé tout le monde a faire java et cpp sur linux tout le monde etait sous fedora... et pourtant ce prof est plutot vieille ecole (59ans) ensuite un ami en ecol d'ingé sur grenoble m'a assuré que la bas il avaient un gros volume horaire sur linux... bref vous inquietez a ce niveau, apres c'est un choix des profs et ou univ/fac...

 

Oui, à l'IUT2 de Grenoble, on ne bosse que sur des Debian Etch  :Very Happy:  (prog c++, java tout ça ...).

Ya que pour la gestion/compta qu'on doit utiliser Windows, je crois que je vais sécher les tp cette année  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

C'est pas le cas de toutes les écoles de grenoble malheureusement. Chez nous, c'est full windows sur ordi pourris. Quand même on a utiliser MySQL et le prof a précisé que c'était un logiciel libre, mais tout le monde s'en balance !

à l'ensimag ils ont des linux et des stations sun je crois.

à l'enshmg, ils ont aussi des stations linux en dual boot, je ne sais pas à quelle fin.

Le reste je sais pas.

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> à l'enshmg, ils ont aussi des stations linux en dual boot

 

dit papa , ton linux tu pourrais pas le mettre sur mon portable parce que le prof d'info le veut    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

mais oui ma fille   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

( bon c'est de l'ubuntu car j'avais pas trop le temp de chercher pour le wifi ! )

Conclusion : Il y a des poches d'espoir et un bon bourrage de crâne parental çà sert  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## davidou2a

Oui y a une trop grosse disparité au niveau des facultés/universités certaines jurent que par windows d'autres sont plus ouvertes au nouvelles technologies donc au monde libre en general...

Je sais que partout ou je suis allé j'ai fait chier mes profs avec ça, j'ai jamais maché mes mots en les traitant tout simplement de profs au rabais qui aiment pas se fouler et qui sont de gros glandeurs... (mon caractere explosif remonte)

Mais bon de maniere generale j'ai remarqué que ça a tendance a s'ameliorer, alors ça m'etonnerai qu'on commence a faire des cours sur le libre et /ou linux pour les enlever dans 2 ou 3ans... bien que tout est possible dans l'education nationale  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Erf je vois que c'est un cas assez répandu. 

Ici en Finlande c'est pire: 100% windows partout dans les facultés/écoles (enfin j'imagine qu'il doit malgré tout y avoir des poches de résistances comme partout ^^)... Pour le pays d'origine de Linux un comble! 

(Je suis d'autant plus au courant puisque je vais donner des cours sur/pour Linux... ils trouvaient pas de prof, obligé de pécho un intervenant extèrieur.) 

C'est dû a ufait qu'ici ils forment surtout les étudiants aux produits Nokia, et comme pour le moment (oui parce qu'il est prévu que Nokia passent leur outils de dev sous linux en principe...) tout est sous zin ben alors ils étudient sous zin. C'est malheureux.

----------

## loopx

Moi je vous le dis, si les prédictions et les protections prenne le dessus, 

si mon linux se fais plumer?

Ben moi, je file sur un Mac !   Franchement, l'architecture des PCs va en prendre un sale coup !

----------

## kaworu

 *loopx wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Ben moi, je file sur un Mac !   Franchement, l'architecture des PCs va en prendre un sale coup !

 

Aujourd'hui la différence d'architecture entre un Mac et un PC, c'est le papier d'emballage.

----------

## antoine_

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai commencé à utiliser Linux pour moi juste après un module sur Unix (qui se faisait sous Linux). L'un des premiers modules de première année dans mon école d'ingé. Ensuite tous les cours de programmation se font sous Linux.

J'avais bien envie de m'intéresser à Linux, mais ce module m'a vraiment permis de démarrer. On a vu tout ce qu'il faut savoir pour utiliser la console.

Ca ne fait pas de tout le monde des convertis à Linux, mais les étudiants l'auront utilisé au moins une fois dans leur vie.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Aujourd'hui la différence d'architecture entre un Mac et un PC, c'est le papier d'emballage.

 

J'ai justement lancé un topic il n'y a pas longtemps sur les MacIntel car j'étais intéressé par un MacBook. Les différences semblent en effet minimes désormais, mais l'absence de bios semble être tout de même un souci... Enfin bon, ce n'est pas trop le sujet !

En ce qui me concerne, les machines de mon école possèdent généralement un dual boot Win2000/Debian mais tous le monde utilise malheureusement windows   :Sad:  Il faut dire que la plupart de nos profs se foutent royalement du logiciel libre... Prochainement j'ai une semaine "Open Source" : j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne !

----------

## Temet

Au début des années 2000, la plupart de mes profs d'école d'ing étaient pro linux. Surtout le prof de réseau, qui tatait grave.

Du coup, j'ai commencé linux et windows en même temps... je n'avais pas d'ordi avant.

----------

## pititjo

j'ai adopté linux il y a une grosse dizaine d'année, mon père m'a punit parait-il (aucun souvenir). Aujourd'hui en fac de bio à Paris 6 on a un module «d'initiation à la programmation et à l'algorithmique» sous linux et c'est pas ça qui va donner envie : WindowMaker, nedit, octave c'est tous ce qu'ils montrent  et après on s'étonne d'entendre des commentaires comme quoi linux c'est vieux et moche... Ceux qui ont vu mon gnome+beryl ça leur a fait un choc...

Pour Vista, j'ai peur que ça ne marche. Ça sera livré dans sur les machines neuves, le design paraitra joli, les effets graphiques vont émerveillé les gamers qui n'ont pas encore l'habitude et, globalement, les gens pensent que Vista sera plus sécurisé. Alors sécurisé certes mais contre l'utilisateur...

La plupart ne verra même pas l'altération de qualité, il suffit de voir combien de personnes écoutent des mp3 surcompressés sur leur téléphone mobile ou exhibent leur photo 1,3 méga pixel avec un bruit du monstrueux en disant qu'avec ça ils ne voient pas l'intérêt d'un vrai appareil même compact. Par contre, il ferrons remarquer qu'on galère pour utiliser la dernière carte vidéo et que du coup on a pas accès au dernier jeux qui vient de sortir ni au HD DVD (le truc de la mort qui tu même si sur le PC la qualité est moins bonne qu'un DVD).

----------

## E11

Il y a quand même quelqu'un qui a répondu que c'était le futur technologique  :Rolling Eyes: 

Alors je me pose une question : Ca veut dire quoi ?  :Laughing: 

- Lucidité/pessimisme/... qui font que cette personne voit en vista seulement le début à toutes une série d'*ù%'"*$

- Réel Plaisir/bonheur/... de voir arrivé vista car il va enfin "révolutionné" nos espèce de boite qu'on appelle pc ?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

lol, c'est ptet juste la folie passagère   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

hum pour celui qui a noté "futur technologique" il y a peut être une pointe de pessimisme encore plus forte que dans les autres réponses en fait.

Si vous considérez que Vista, de toutes façon, va s'integrer dans le paysage professionel et familial, que les technologies impliquées (paladium, truc foireux etc...) vont elles aussi s'intégrer au quotidien de ceux qui utiliseront vista...alors oui vista est sans nul doute un "futur technologique", et quelle futur! Funeste, ça c'est certain   :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

Je dois malheureusement te donner raison.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Heureusement, on ne parle que de PC; il reste les vrais ordinateurs : Mac (et dérivés), Sun, ...  :Smile: 

Et puis, libre à nous de choisir nos composants pour avoir un PC non-compatible "protections" mais qui réponde à nos réels besoins  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah parce que mac c'est des "vrais" ordinateurs? ils utilisent maintenant du full intel, foutent aussi des protections (eh oui quelque fois qu'on essaierait d'installer autre chose que de l'OS X... heureusement ça peut être outre-passé)...

Et Sun moi je veux bien, j'aime bien leur technologies (octo-core, pas super si cher que ça, consomme très peu en electricité etc...) mais le GROS problème c'est les drivers.  :Confused: 

----------

## blasserre

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Il y a quand même quelqu'un qui a répondu que c'était le futur technologique 

 

hé les mecs c'est pas moi hein   :Laughing: 

c'est pas parce que j'ai dit que vous vous effrayez vite que j'ai vendu mon âme au diable

----------

## Oupsman

Ou alors soyez geek jusqu'au bout : une station SGI, ou un RS/6000, style un P520   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ou alors soyez geek jusqu'au bout : une station SGI, ou un RS/6000, style un P520  

 

Pourquoi pas  :Very Happy: 

J'ai l'espoir secret qu'un jour je surferais sur une bonne grosse station Sun avec un OS libre (Gentoo, ou un bsd comme netbsd/freebsd)

----------

## Oupsman

Déformation pro oblige, moi je préfère un RS/6000 sous AIX   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

C'est sûr que les Mac sont à loger à la même enseigne que les PC maintenant.

Pour ce qui est des drivers, si les seuls architectures utilisables par Linux deviennent les Sun, on aura des pilotes vite fait  :Wink: 

Je pense même que Sun n'aurait rien contre aider ces pilotes, vu le nombre de linuxien que ça pourrait ramener à utiliser leur architecture.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Déformation pro oblige, moi je préfère un RS/6000 sous AIX  

 

Je le concois parfaitement, AIX est un des rares bons UNIX proprio  :Smile:   (avec True64, anciennement Digital UNIX, mais qui malheureusement est en fin de vie...HP préférant de loin soutenir son immondice d'HPUX...erf)

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

M$ = MAL

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je le concois parfaitement, AIX est un des rares bons UNIX proprio 

 

AARRRGGHHH!!! j'ai failli m'étouffer : AIX a plein de trucs super intéressant mais de la a dire qu'il est bon : 

le système de packages de AIX ne supporte pas les caractères de type : dans les noms de fichiers (je ne parle pas de rpm), essaye de packager les man pages de perl : Time::localtime.3pm sans passer par RPM...

Il ne supporte pas les packages de plus de 4Go je ne me souviens plus où est la limitation exacte. OK c'est pas courant mais quand tu en as besoin c'est bien emmerdant.

Certaines commande de détections/modifications par exemple probe de disque scsi sur une fibre et chdev dans certains cas ont un fonctionnement aléatoire, il faut les passer plusieurs fois pour que ça fonctionne, dixit le support IBM lui même....

Non pour moi AIX n'est pas un bon OS, il a beaucoup de choses intéressante, mais il n'est pas correctement fini !!!

----------

## Temet

Mac c'est pire! Car les utilisateurs se réjouïront de toute technologie que leur présentera papa Job...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Je le concois parfaitement, AIX est un des rares bons UNIX proprio  
> 
> AARRRGGHHH!!! j'ai failli m'étouffer : AIX a plein de trucs super intéressant mais de la a dire qu'il est bon : 
> 
> 

 

Attention j'ai dit que c'était un bon OS "proprio". de là à conclure en effet qu'il est bon partout...  :Razz: 

Ça donne une idée ce que peuvent être les autres Unix proprio  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mac c'est pire! Car les utilisateurs se réjouïront de toute technologie que leur présentera papa Job...

 

Oui, sauteront partout avec leus beaux effets en toc, leur ipod tout mou, et leur design laiteux qu'on retrouve partout maintenant et qui a donc (plus) rien d'original...bref: fashion victim en force. à éviter à tout prix.

----------

## Scullder

 *kaworu wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   [...]
> 
> Ben moi, je file sur un Mac !   Franchement, l'architecture des PCs va en prendre un sale coup ! 
> 
> Aujourd'hui la différence d'architecture entre un Mac et un PC, c'est le papier d'emballage.

 

Et le prix...

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Heureusement, on ne parle que de PC; il reste les vrais ordinateurs : Mac (et dérivés), Sun, ... 
> 
> Et puis, libre à nous de choisir nos composants pour avoir un PC non-compatible "protections" mais qui réponde à nos réels besoins 

 

En fait, un PC actuellement est accessible, c'est pas cher et performant. Donc si on ne peut plus utiliser cette architecture librement sans être emmerdé de partout, et bien on n'a pas d'autre solution avec un aussi bon rapport qualité/prix, du moins pour l'utilisation que j'en fais, c-à-d en desktop.

Apple a un avantage de taille, ils ont l'os et fabriquent le matériel, ils ont le contrôle sur tout, et actuellement, ils ne se privent pas sur les drm avec le couple itunes/ipod et la vod, donc pourquoi leur faire confiance sur l'avenir ?

Alors oui, aujourd'hui, on a des solutions alternatives, mais soit on sacrifie les performances d'un pc moyen d'aujourd'hui, soit on apporte 1000 ou 2000 de plus (ce que je ne peux pas faire dans l'immédiat, et ce que ne pourra jamais faire le grand public étant donné que ce sont des machines pour utilisation professionnelle ou spécifique (système basse consommation pour l'embarqué et les serveurs par exemple) ), donc il n'y a pas de solution stable à long terme.

L'open hardware, comme le projet opengraphics, pourrait être une bonne solution, mais quand on voit le rapport qualité/prix d'une carte graphique open graphics, ça résume bien le problème.

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Il y a quand même quelqu'un qui a répondu que c'était le futur technologique 
> 
> Alors je me pose une question : Ca veut dire quoi ? 
> 
> - Lucidité/pessimisme/... qui font que cette personne voit en vista seulement le début à toutes une série d'*ù%'"*$
> ...

 

Non non, c'est du pur pessimisme et dégout pour ce que devient l'informatique  :Smile: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> hum pour celui qui a noté "futur technologique" il y a peut être une pointe de pessimisme encore plus forte que dans les autres réponses en fait.
> 
> Si vous considérez que Vista, de toutes façon, va s'integrer dans le paysage professionel et familial, que les technologies impliquées (paladium, truc foireux etc...) vont elles aussi s'intégrer au quotidien de ceux qui utiliseront vista...alors oui vista est sans nul doute un "futur technologique", et quelle futur! Funeste, ça c'est certain  

 

Microsoft a des moyens en recherche et développement énormes, c'est un peu comme google, c'est impossible de les concurrencer sur tous les plans.

Ce qui m'inquiète réellement chez Microsoft, c'est la qualité de leurs outils de développement en général, bien conçus pour la plupart (évidemment dans leur logique de logiciel propriétaire), la facilité de prise en main, la rapidité de développement etc.

Par exemple, comparez php et asp.net (en utilisant l'ide visual web developper), y'a pas photo, ça va attirer les développeurs. Le seul avantage de php, c'est son accessibilité par son prix (plate-forme lamp) et sa présence chez les hébergeurs, mais en terme de qualité, je pense que c'est bien inférieur.

Ce genre d'outil va attirer de plus en plus de développeurs, et l'enfermement des développeurs/programmes dans les langages (c#), framework (.net 3.0), formats (openxml) et api microsoft (windows presentation foundation, très impressionnant d'ailleurs) va réellement commencer avec Vista.

Si les serveurs windows ont eu un peu de mal à décoller, on voit bien que la communauté de développeurs microsoft grandit énormément, derrière des sites comme la communauté codes-sources, et qu'ils sont aussi très productifs, notamment pour améliorer les outils Microsoft.

A côté de ça, les outils de développement dans le monde libre évoluent peu bien que nombreux, très éparpillé, beaucoup d'outils restent mal documentés (même les doc de gros projets comme kde ne sont pas toutes finalisées comme celle de kdevelop), en résulte une mauvaise intégration et une prise en main beaucoup plus difficile...

Je suis aussi en DUT Info  :Wink:  , et faut pas se leurrer, même si j'ai fait pas mal de pub pour linux (avec ubuntu et kubuntu, j'ai distribué 70 cd d'install et 50 live cd sur 1an et demi), sur 50 personnes, ceux qui l'ont installé ne l'utilise pas et ne programment pas sous linux, les autres ne s'y intéressent même pas, seulement un pote l'utilise tout le temps et connait réellement le libre, quelques autres se débrouillent peut-être sans que je le sache mais bon ils se font bien discret...

Même si c'est un peu hors propos, j'ai bien envie de vous conseiller un roman de science fiction d'anticipation, inspiré par la culture du logiciel libre : Autonomy.

C'est pas super bien écrit et ce n'est pas un chef d'oeuvre, mais ça renforce mon pessimisme, ça montre qu'on ne pourra pas changer l'évolution dirigées par les gros industriels de l'informatique, et qu'en même temps, à part en rêve, il n'y a pas de solution et on est condamné à voir ça arriver (même si ça peut paraitre du délire paranoïaque en ce moment, qu'en sera-t-il dans 50 ans).

http://autonomyseries.com/

http://gpl.insa-lyon.fr/GplWiki/AutonomyProject

Voilà, avec ça faut aussi penser qu'on aura jamais de retraite et que le système actuel va s'effondrer, qu'on va entrer dans une ère glacière, toussa  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Il faut voir que si le marché s'ouvre pour eux, les prix des stations Sun baisseront certainement voir il y aura des modèles moins "haut de gamme" qui sortiront.

Pour ce qui est du prix des macs, il n'est pas si élevé que ça par rapport à la concurrence au moment de la sortie d'un modèle. Seulement il reste fixe alors que les prix des autres baissent avec le temps.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Je le concois parfaitement, AIX est un des rares bons UNIX proprio  
> 
> AARRRGGHHH!!! j'ai failli m'étouffer : AIX a plein de trucs super intéressant mais de la a dire qu'il est bon : 

 

[HS]

Dans mon domaine, AIX est BIEN MEILLEUR que Linux ... Certains des serveurs que j'utilise, je demande à les voir tourner sous Linux tient ! Ca risquerait d'être fun. Pour information, Linux fonctionne sur les machines Power5, mais en formation, le formateur a insisté sur le fait qu'on ne pouvait pas ajouter de mémoire en live à une partition Linux. Ca faisait planter le noyau ... Quel est l'intérêt dans ce cas  :Question: 

Un serveur, ça ne se limite pas à un serveur WEB/TOMCAT/MySQL/LDAP et toutes les tâches dans lesquelles un serveur Linux se montre excellent. Ca peut être aussi un serveur SAP de 64 proc et 2To de RAM pour lesquels les fonctionnalités avancées d'AIX 5.3 sont plus que recommandées.

Franchement, qui a besoin d'un package de 4Go ? Si un logiciel a besoin de cela, c'est qu'il est très mal conçu. AIX a des fonctionnalités de gestion de packages que j'aimerais voir sous Linux d'ailleurs. En particulier, la notion de rejets de mise à jour d'un logiciel par exemple. Ca existe sous Linux ?

[/HS]

----------

## kwenspc

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Même si c'est un peu hors propos, j'ai bien envie de vous conseiller un roman de science fiction d'anticipation, inspiré par la culture du logiciel libre : Autonomy.
> 
> C'est pas super bien écrit et ce n'est pas un chef d'oeuvre, mais ça renforce mon pessimisme, ça montre qu'on ne pourra pas changer l'évolution dirigées par les gros industriels de l'informatique, et qu'en même temps, à part en rêve, il n'y a pas de solution et on est condamné à voir ça arriver (même si ça peut paraitre du délire paranoïaque en ce moment, qu'en sera-t-il dans 50 ans).
> ...

 

Je conseille ce roman. Du moins la première moitié. Après ça devient n'importe quoi (si si...). On croirait que l'auteur, après avoir une brillante idée à cassé son jouet. Sur la fin c'est mal écrit, baclé, il pose bien moins les faits etc... dommage. Sinon la situation initiale et bonne et colle assez à une vision réaliste du marché industriel futur je trouve. (la traduction est aussi assez inégale malheureusement)

Sinon je ne crois pas du tout que apple soit une alternative à krosoft. Suffit de voir leur comportement sur le marché de la musique et vous comprendrez qu'ils ne sont ni mieux ni pire que les autres. À éviter donc.

Pour Sun je pense que ça pourrait être une opportunité pour eux, et tenter de faire baisser leur prix et de compatibiliser leur machines le plus possible avec linux serait une idée excellente pour nous (linux user) et pour eux. Malheureusement, il y a le facteur "poid" du marché. Est ce viable économiquement parlant? (ça l'est techniquement au moins)

Ils ont appris à être plus souple dans leur politique depuis quelques temps (libération du code java, de l'archi Ultra Sparc, baisse substentielle des prix de leur nouveau CPU, travail en liaison avec linux, support etc...). Mais ces choix ont avant tout été motivé par leur échecs précédent. Il n'est donc à exclure de rester soupsonneux. Après tout, les mecs qui dirigent Sun sont de la même vieille école 70's/80's qu'apple ou krosoft... (hum, des requins?)

[hs]

@Oupsman: t'as l'air de bosser sur du gros gros main frame dis moi? un marché que linux a un peu de mal à pénétré car trop spécialisé et finalement de moins en moins developpé (alors que biens souvent moins cher que de multiples serveurs en broches dans beaucoup de cas. Une époque qui s'étiole en quelque sorte)

[/hs]

----------

## Bapt

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   Je le concois parfaitement, AIX est un des rares bons UNIX proprio  
> 
> AARRRGGHHH!!! j'ai failli m'étouffer : AIX a plein de trucs super intéressant mais de la a dire qu'il est bon :  
> 
> [HS]
> ...

 

Oracle doit être bien mal foutu alors  :Smile:  -- on a le droit de la packagé si on fait ensuite certifier ces packages---

Pour le coup de la mémoire en live et autre truc du genre, c'est pour cela que j'ai dit que AIX avec des trucs super intéressant, et qu'ensuite j'ai dit "mais il n'est pas correctement fini !!!"

Voila donc il pourrait être bon

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [hs]
> 
> @Oupsman: t'as l'air de bosser sur du gros gros main frame dis moi? un marché que linux a un peu de mal à pénétré car trop spécialisé et finalement de moins en moins developpé (alors que biens souvent moins cher que de multiples serveurs en broches dans beaucoup de cas. Une époque qui s'étiole en quelque sorte)
> 
> [/hs]

 

Hé hé hé le mainframe a encore de l'avenir devant lui, t'inquiète pô   :Wink: 

Mais un mainframe peut fonctionner sous UNIX, comme par exemple les pSeries IBM, le superdome HP. Ou les 15k de Sun. 

Et chez mon client, les p595 (ou équivalent Bull PL6450) se développent comme des petits pains.

Pour en revenir à Vista, je suis quasiment certain du succès du truc, à cause du blundle ... Mais se battre contre ceci revient à pisser dans un violon. Il faudrait peut être changer de stratégie   :Confused:  Mais quid du support des derniers matériels par Linux, si les constructeurs ne mettent plus à disposition les spécifications de leurs périphériques. Car je doute que Microsoft donne l'agrément pour un matériel si il existe un driver Linux. Il restera le reverse engineering des drivers Windows, comme à la grande époque des Matrox Mystique ...

----------

## davidou2a

Moi ce que j'aime c'est que microsoft a des proces a tout va pour abus de position dominante mais ça change rien, ils veulent tout decider eux.... a quand changer le protocole TCP/IP par un protocole proprio crosoft? a quand l'hecatombe? 

Sauvez votre pingouin brulez des CD windows  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Moi ce que j'aime c'est que microsoft a des proces a tout va pour abus de position dominante mais ça change rien, ils veulent tout decider eux.... a quand changer le protocole TCP/IP par un protocole proprio crosoft? a quand l'hecatombe? 
> 
> Sauvez votre pingouin brulez des CD windows 

 

Ah mais atta: avec l'argent tu achetes tout! Aux usa krosoft "aide" bien gentillement et indifférement le parti républicain ou démocrate avce des dollards, s'assurant par la suite un certain support des élus. c'est pas beau ça? (l'administration bush a ainsi cassé les poursuites anti-trusts sur microsoft et ça c'est transformé en procés bidon. krosoft devait fournir plusieurs millions de matos aux écoles...installés avec quoi? windows... )

Et en Europe, comme nos belles commissions sont 100% indépendantes (sic), krosoft (et autres d'ailleurs) "subventionne" ces gentils commissionaires et président de commissions.

Allez, vivement que vista sorte et que le monde il soit plus jolie avec vista, parce que c'est top et tout nouveau et qu'ils sont hyper sympas. ouaiiiis. 

Qui me prête un flingue?

----------

## titoucha

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir à Vista, je suis quasiment certain du succès du truc, à cause du blundle ... Mais se battre contre ceci revient à pisser dans un violon. Il faudrait peut être changer de stratégie   Mais quid du support des derniers matériels par Linux, si les constructeurs ne mettent plus à disposition les spécifications de leurs périphériques. Car je doute que Microsoft donne l'agrément pour un matériel si il existe un driver Linux. Il restera le reverse engineering des drivers Windows, comme à la grande époque des Matrox Mystique ...

 

Les moyens de pressions sur les constructeurs je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça, mais en y regardant bien vista va encore plus donner des moyens à M$ pour dire aux constructeurs tu fais des pilotes exclusivement pour moi ou sinon je ne t'autorise pas à utiliser mon OS.

Ca fait froid dans le dos.

----------

## Jacqueline

Nvidia a commencé à sortir les pilotes pour Vista  conformes aux verrouillage de Crosoft..

  Euhh si on  fait un achat groupé de Sun ! on devrait avoir une remise ? 

Et puisque le multimédia va être complètement verrouillé  ( on ne pourra bientôt  même plus chanter sous la douche sans payer des droits d'auteur... )  on fera avec les cartes et les periphs du catalogue Sun.. d

Dans trois ans il n'y aura plus une carte PC avec un driver pour linux, mais hors de question d'acheter un PC farci d'espions et de verouiilages divers..

Les boites elles se débrouillent avec MS et les beaufs en survet aussi.. 

Je repense à celui que j'ai vu chez Darty, avec bobonne et la marmaille, qui voulait un Dual core à tout prix (  pour faire la course avec son beau frère et dire à ses copains au match qu'il a un dual core à la maison  avec vista qui sera donné ( =vendu avec) 

Pourvu que ce soit écrit "Dual Core" et "Vista" en gros sur la capot  lol ! Avant c'était GTI, Turbo 16 soupapes, pour le PC , c'est dual core et Vista..

----------

## kwenspc

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Nvidia a commencé à sortir les pilotes pour Vista  conformes aux verrouillage de Crosoft..
> 
>   Euhh si on  fait un achat groupé de Sun ! on devrait avoir une remise ? 
> 
> Et puisque le multimédia va être complètement verrouillé  ( on ne pourra bientôt  même plus chanter sous la douche sans payer des droits d'auteur... )  on fera avec les cartes et les periphs du catalogue Sun.. d
> ...

 

+1  :Laughing:  Tain ça fait du bien de l'humour féminin sur le forum!

----------

## Jacqueline

 :Very Happy: 

 Je me complais dans la marginalité... ( alors un peu plus oui un peu moins  bah ! ) et si les autres se complaisent dans la m...  de Redmond  ! (  Qu'ils s'enlisent là   dedans et  qu'ils payent ! tout et très cher..)

Je vais peut être m'embaucher chez Darty ou chez Boulanger pour vendre des  PC et des Vista aux beaufs pour me payer mon Sun.. 

"Allez y c'est Super Vista   et la frime avec un Dual core je vous dis pas .." ( faudra que je lise la doc !   :Evil or Very Mad:  avant ! ) 

"Et le Mac...  Ca c'est du sérieux et  ce serait  beau  dans votre  salon, n'est ce pas madame..  :Very Happy:  et puis il n'y a pas tous ces  fils qui traînent... et c'est encore plus simple que  Vista     c'est plus simple à utiliser et ça ne plante jamais  ( pourvu que bobonne  travaille avec  windows on se comprendra  ) 

( 2300 Euros le Sun !  faut que ça tombe ! !  J'irais bien raconter des conneries toute la journée pour  un Sun, et sans honte !   :Very Happy:  )Last edited by Jacqueline on Mon Jan 08, 2007 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

MDR   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Demain je commence à économiser.

----------

## Scullder

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Pourvu que ce soit écrit "Dual Core" et "Vista" en gros sur la capot  lol ! Avant c'était GTI, Turbo 16 soupapes, pour le PC , c'est dual core et Vista..

 

Je proteste, c'était très bien les gti d'à vent. Maintenant le mot magique c'est diesel, ce qui est autrement plus représentatif de la mouvance dualcore-vista.

----------

## kopp

Pour sûr, les GTI 16 et autres turbo, ça tient plus de la bidouille et du Gentoo  :Wink: 

Dual Core et vista, c'est plus la 407 HDi  :Wink:  ... Rien à voir ave cune 405 T16  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pour sûr, les GTI 16 et autres turbo, ça tient plus de la bidouille et du Gentoo 
> 
> Dual Core et vista, c'est plus la 407 HDi  ... Rien à voir ave cune 405 T16 

 

/mylife :   :Laughing:   ben voilà tout s'explique... j'ai toujours ma vieille "souflette" qui a plus de 20 ans au garage  

Rhâaaa les joies d'un carbu engorgé et du retaillage d'aac... se battre pour passer la patate au sol avec des roulettes de 13"...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cuicui

Pour moi Vista c'est synonyme de "je passe deux ou trois jours à desactiver toutes les options de sécurité paranoïaques, deux ou trois semaines à scripter tout ça et deux ou trois mois à tester le tout".

Je gère 300 postes windows, actuellement on est 50/50 entre 2000 et XP. Et à chaque changement d'OS et Service pack c'est le même manège: des tonnes de paramètres bloquant qu'on a pas demandé, une doc quasiment inexistante et des explications toujours incompréhensibles (pipotron powa)...

Evidemment, à côté de ça on a des serveurs linux qui évoluent tout autant (noyau, version de distrib) mais qui n'ont jamais été réinstallé et qui n'ont jamais posé le moindre problème d'une version à une autre. Ce soir j'ai migré d'Apache 2.0.x à Apache 2.2.x, j'ai mis quoi...? 20 minutes ? (compilation comprise) car je suis lent et que c'est la première fois que je le fais... Ca y est, c'est fait, je suis tranquille pour plusieurs années, et quand la version 2.4 d'apache sortira, il me faudra aussi 20 minutes pour migrer de l'un à l'autre... Parlons du SP3 de Windows XP maintenant... Mmmm... il me faudra p'tête une semaine à temps plein, le temps de faire l'inventaire des dégats, trouver la doc, faire les tests et faire la migration...

Je sais que c'est pas comparable mais des fois c'est limite décourageant de se rendre compte qu'on passe son temps à lutter contre un OS pour que les utilisateurs puissent travailler correctement et que le système soit humainement administrable...

Entre la base de registre, les anti-slash partout, l'administrateur pas vraiment administrateur, la pauvreté des outils en ligne de commandes, l'absence complète de logs, les licences, les problèmes liés au matériel, ...

Bref, encore une fois, Vista c'est beau, tape-à-l'oeil les utilisateurs vont adorer, les commerciaux aussi et les admin, bah, comme toujours, ils encaisseront comme ils pourront  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Entre la base de registre, les anti-slash partout, l'administrateur pas vraiment administrateur, la pauvreté des outils en ligne de commandes, l'absence complète de logs, les licences, les problèmes liés au matériel, ... 

 

Mais le problème c'est que le beauf à Darty il s'en fiche complètement de ça...

Lui tout ce qu'il demande c'est avoir une machine avec Dual Core, une carte graphique de Gamer et 2Go de RAM qui fera tourner Flight Simulator X du mieux qu'elle pourra...

La plupart des utilisateurs s'en foutent de toute cette histoire,  du moment qu'ils ont une machine qui "marche"...

Et c'est vraiment un problème, mais je crois pas que ce soit nouveau...   :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

Enfin, une machine qui marche... c'est vite dit... Ça marche au ralenti, oui ! Avec windows sur mon pc, c'est un peu comme si je tirais une caravane avec une deudeuch ! Il lui fallait plusieurs minutes pour arriver sur le bureau et encore 1 pour terminer les chargements...

Une fois Gentoo installé, en 1mn, je suis sous le bureau, le wifi est connecté et tout est lancé !

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> en 1mn, je suis   sous  le bureau

 

un phantasme de blonde Suédoise ?

ok  :Arrow: 

----------

## niin

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ( 2300 Euros le Sun !  faut que ça tombe ! !  J'irais bien raconter des conneries toute la journée pour  un Sun, et sans honte !   )

 

admettons !

Si on part du principe que sur une vente d'un PC à 1000, tu gagnes environ 1 %, soit 10 (totalement arbitraire, mais c'est en gros le genre de comm qu'on chope sur une vente), alors en partant du principe que ta paie du mois doit te permettre de payer ton loyer, ta bouffe, les sorties diverses (boites, restau), il te restes peut-être 100 en fin de mois sur les CD et DVD que tu as décidé de ne pas acheter pour protester contre les mesures drmiques des gros lobby du disque.

Ce qui nous fait qu'au bout d'un mois, avec en moyenne 3 PC vendus par jours, tu as vendu 90 PC, pour une comm totale de 900 (généreux, j'y crois plus trop à mon exemple), soir 1000 d'argent de poche dans le mois. Il t'auras donc fallu 2 mois et 10 jours pour rassembler les 2300. Même en admettant que ca fait quand même vachement court, on remarque que tu as réussi à fourguer 210 PC pour 1 achat de Sun.

Bref, si pour un Sun acheté, il y a 210 PC qui partent, on est pas prêt de voir le marché des Sun s'ouvrir, surtout si c'est des pro-Sun qui vendent du PC   :Sad: 

Mis à part ça, je conseille également le roman libre Autonomy. Le truc c'est que comme la traduction fr n'est pas finalisée, il vaut mieux lire la version anglaise. C'est volontairement ultra-pessimiste, mais c'est peut-etre pas si surréaliste que ca a l'air. Et ca montre aussi que c'est pas avec une technologie plus avancée qu'on bat le gros fric.

----------

## Temet

Jacqueline, tu ne devrais pas te moquer des core duo!

Je viens de me taper l'update plus ou moins hebdomadaire de mon desktop (athlon xp 2600+ - 1 Go de RAM) et de mon laptop (core duo - 1 Go de RAM), donc les mêmes mises à jour grosso modo (mysql, mplayer, xine, vlc (c'était la semaine vidéo ou quoi???)) ... bah le temps de mise à jour passe du simple au quadruple!!!!

Le core duo sous Gentoo, c'est GENIAL !!!!

----------

## E11

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Jacqueline, tu ne devrais pas te moquer des core duo!
> 
> Je viens de me taper l'update plus ou moins hebdomadaire de mon desktop (athlon xp 2600+ - 1 Go de RAM) et de mon laptop (core duo - 1 Go de RAM), donc les mêmes mises à jour grosso modo (mysql, mplayer, xine, vlc (c'était la semaine vidéo ou quoi???)) ... bah le temps de mise à jour passe du simple au quadruple!!!!
> 
> Le core duo sous Gentoo, c'est GENIAL !!!!

 

Oui, mais sous windows actuellement c'est déééébiiiiiiiile   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

J'exagère mais bon, sous win actuellement mieu vaut avoir un bon gros processeur que 2 petits... Maintenant sous gentoo c'est tout à fait autre chose !

----------

## Jacqueline

De toutes façons ces clients  n'achèteront jamais  un ordi pour y mettre Linux.. ( même si on les payait pour le faire  )   et achèteront  encore moins un Sun ...  

-  Sun c'est quoi ?  un nouveau pastis ....une crème solaire...    un auto bronzant ...   

- Non c'est Sea Sex and SUN ! 

-   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:     Y a des jeux ...  y a emule ...  ça copie les DVD .. ça marche avec hortmail ... ya msn  y a des freewares  y a windows  y a Vista   combien de Ghz le processeur  ? y a la 3D ?  ma webcam va marcher ? 

C'est la réalité : ce sont des CONSsomateurs  ( 90 % du marché ) et c'est grâce à eux qu'on a toutes ces protections  !  On appate et après tu passes à la caisse  Ah ! ils y ont pris goût au multimédia.        Les autres vont faire la queue chez les assembleurs ..

On a plus de chance de trouver un vieux  Sun dans un camp de manouches qu'un neuf dans une grande surface  !  Ca restera toujours marginal  ! A part les copains d'Airbus j'en connais pas qui bossaient sur un Sun...  Mais la politique de Redmond et les couacs  pourraient bien gonfler les entreprises...

----------

## Jacqueline

Je ne me moque pas des Dual Core, ni de ceux qui se bagarrent pour les faire marcher  à donf   :Wink:   mais des beaufs qui les achètent pour avoir écrit Dual Core sur le capot et se servent de leur PC pour envoyer un mail à la belle mère..   ou parce que le vendeur de chez darty leur a dit que c'était trop de la balle et que c'était ce qu'il leur fallait  vu leur besoins.. ( le beauf a tout  ! ) parce  que  c'est le futur , ou pour booter Vista en moins de cinq minutes..   :Very Happy:   ( je caricature lol ! )

----------

## titoucha

Pour les entreprises il va falloir attendre, car d'après un sondage que j'ai lu dernièrement il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui comptent migrer sous vista cette année, car elles craignent de devoir changer aussi une bonne partie de leur parc informatique pour pouvoir faire tourner vista et en plus elles ne sentent pas le besoin de changer.

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Les moyens de pressions sur les constructeurs je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça, mais en y regardant bien vista va encore plus donner des moyens à M$ pour dire aux constructeurs tu fais des pilotes exclusivement pour moi ou sinon je ne t'autorise pas à utiliser mon OS.
> 
> Ca fait froid dans le dos.

 

J'ajouterais un bémol à mon extrapolation : cela serait de la concurrence déloyale ... 

Ou alors les constructeurs développeraient DEUX versions de leurs produits : une pour Vista, et l'autre pour OS X/Linux (et oui ... )

----------

## Oupsman

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour les entreprises il va falloir attendre, car d'après un sondage que j'ai lu dernièrement il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui comptent migrer sous vista cette année, car elles craignent de devoir changer aussi une bonne partie de leur parc informatique pour pouvoir faire tourner vista et en plus elles ne sentent pas le besoin de changer.

 

Ah j'ai loupé ce message avant de rédiger ma réponse ... 

Si je te dis que chez mon client, il y'a encore des serveurs sous NT4 ?

----------

## Untux

Show us your "Wow"... Débiliser le client roi, encourager et exploiter son ignorance; S'approprier les idées, les concepts, les méthodes, avec force de loi et complicité passive d'hommes politiques ignares. Accessoirement : réduire à l'illégalité et la marginalité ceux qui veulent partager la connaissance et promeuvent un modèle libre.

Joli programme, et il y a beaucoup de gens intelligents et compétents pour le mettre en oeuvre. Moi je pense, malgré tout, qu'il y en a encore plus parmi les défenseurs du logiciel libre. Et je pense, surtout, que l'animal humain ne supportera pas, à long terme, de devoir soumettre l'expression de ses connaissances et de sa créativité au dictât de quelques intérêts privés. Si ils l'acceptent aujourd'hui, c'est uniquement par ignorance et par inertie.

Microsoft doit son succès à l'alternative ouverte et économique que ses produits représentaient, face à d'anciens monopoles qui n'avaient pas su s'adapter à la « démocratisation » de l'informatique. Ce n'est pas, non plus, un hasard si Apple s'est fait pulvériser avec ses machines chères et à l'architecture fermée.

Aujourd'hui l'unique avantage « qu'offre » Microsoft à ses clients, c'est de pouvoir accéder facilement à des services et/ou des contenus aux formats propriétaires. Le seul objectif de Microsoft aujourd'hui, est de renforcer et d'étendre la sphère de ce qui est « propriétaire », jusqu'à l'intolérable (ce faisant, ils nous offrent aussi de plus en plus d'arguments pour les contrer).

Pour nous, ça fait longtemps que le seuil de l'intolérable a été franchit. Pour les autres, ce n'est qu'une question de connaissances, et donc de temps. Plus nous partageons nos connaissances, plus ce temps sera court. Sur 100 personnes d'un échantillon représentatif de la population, combien sont capables de dire que l'informatique est « la science du traitement automatique de l'information » ? À tous ceux qui le savent de faire monter le compteur... et n'oubliez pas de leur filer un pingouin en peluche à chaque bonne réponse!

----------

## nemo13

 *tutux wrote:*   

>  Plus nous partageons nos connaissances, plus ...

 

+1

C'est autrement plus constructif

----------

## davidou2a

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Pour les entreprises il va falloir attendre, car d'après un sondage que j'ai lu dernièrement il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui comptent migrer sous vista cette année, car elles craignent de devoir changer aussi une bonne partie de leur parc informatique pour pouvoir faire tourner vista et en plus elles ne sentent pas le besoin de changer. 
> 
> Ah j'ai loupé ce message avant de rédiger ma réponse ... 
> 
> Si je te dis que chez mon client, il y'a encore des serveurs sous NT4 ?

 

Et la plupart des administrations sont encore sous 2000  :Smile:  donc a mon avis il passeront a XP avant vista ceux la... mais bon ça revient un peu au meme mais en vitesse plus lente  :Confused: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ah bah mince alors je leur présenterais pas mon "WOUAH"   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Eléments nécessaires à la navigation
> 
> Des problèmes ? Pour profiter de notre site au maximum, assurez-vous que vous remplissez les conditions ci-dessous.
> 
> 1. Désactivation de JavaScript
> ...

 

Je suis déçu   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Untux

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah bah mince alors je leur présenterais pas mon "WOUAH" :lol:

 

Ça faisait partie de la démonstration ;)

<edit>un slogan pour la circonstance : Microsoft soumet votre « Wow ». GNU/Linux affranchit votre « cui-cui ».</edit>

----------

## _Seth_

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Ah bah mince alors je leur présenterais pas mon "WOUAH" 

 

Moi non plus ! Mais tu peux quand même apprécier tout ce que tu loupes en n'essayant pas windows et le live.com. Il faut se tapper toutes les vidéos et ensuite tu comprends très bien pourquoi crosoft restera toujours à la pointe des interface homme-machine et de la vente d'OS  :Laughing:  Mouahahahaha   :Laughing: 

PS : j'ai mis du temps à y croire mais c'est vraiment le site officiel de crosoft qui fait ça   :Shocked: 

----------

## Scullder

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *Tuxicomane wrote:*   Ah bah mince alors je leur présenterais pas mon "WOUAH"  
> 
> Moi non plus ! Mais tu peux quand même apprécier tout ce que tu loupes en n'essayant pas windows et le live.com. Il faut se tapper toutes les vidéos et ensuite tu comprends très bien pourquoi crosoft restera toujours à la pointe des interface homme-machine et de la vente d'OS  Mouahahahaha  
> 
> PS : j'ai mis du temps à y croire mais c'est vraiment le site officiel de crosoft qui fait ça  

 

Tiens, ça aussi c'est incroyable mais c'est bien un site officiel microsoft :

http://www.microsoft.com/france/communautes/jargonaute/

----------

## kwenspc

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*    *Tuxicomane wrote:*   Ah bah mince alors je leur présenterais pas mon "WOUAH"  
> 
> Moi non plus ! Mais tu peux quand même apprécier tout ce que tu loupes en n'essayant pas windows et le live.com. Il faut se tapper toutes les vidéos et ensuite tu comprends très bien pourquoi crosoft restera toujours à la pointe des interface homme-machine et de la vente d'OS  Mouahahahaha  
> 
> PS : j'ai mis du temps à y croire mais c'est vraiment le site officiel de crosoft qui fait ça   
> ...

 

wah...l'humour "krosoft" ça décoiffe  http://www.microsoft.com/france/communautes/jargonaute/?mot=Root  :Neutral: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

La vérité sort de la bouche de Microsoft !   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Reboot
> 
> Repartir sur de bonnes bases en redémarrant un ordinateur  et  en croisant les doigts.

 

----------

## Scullder

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> wah...l'humour "krosoft" ça décoiffe  http://www.microsoft.com/france/communautes/jargonaute/?mot=Root 

 

C'est à cause de gens comme ça que les informaticiens ont la réputation d'avoir un humour spécial   :Sad: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Non mais MDR celui là !

Surtout la fin..

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rooo la vieille présentation live.com. J'ai quand même envie de lui mettre des baffes virtuelles à la speakrine, elle doit avoir un site du genre, http://www.jeprendlesgenspourdescon.com !!

----------

## Temet

J'ai pas trouvé son numéro avec le moteur de recherche :'(

Par contre, pour les logiciels M$, ils ont pas embauché des mecs de chez Capcom??? Nan parce que plus ça va et plus les noms de softs ils me font penser à la série de Street Fighter ... Windows Live Ultimate Searching Edition Alpha 3' ....

----------

## davidou2a

a la differencd qu on vera jamais un Windows X plus alpha turbo  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   wah...l'humour "krosoft" ça décoiffe  http://www.microsoft.com/france/communautes/jargonaute/?mot=Root  
> 
> C'est à cause de gens comme ça que les informaticiens ont la réputation d'avoir un humour spécial  

 

Rhenn, il y en a quand meme des bien marrantes  :Very Happy: 

http://www.microsoft.com/france/communautes/jargonaute/?mot=Upload

 :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fb99

Bein, les gars au boulot, faut rester optimistes dans un monde de plus en plus m******:

Il nous reste plus qu'à inventer un truc de la mort qui tue qui tourne que sur linux, genre le jeux du 3ème millénaire ou le truc révolutionnaire pour forcer les gens à quitter le côté obscur de la force.   :Idea: 

Sinon, à vous les hackers plus qu'a bousiller ce système qui se dit inviollable.

M$ c'est un peu la même impasse que le pétrole, même si on invente des voitures super qui marche sans pétrole, ils s'arrangeront pour les racheter, .... .

Fait de voir que dans ce monde c'est encore une fois l'argent qui fait la loi, au fait c'est quand qu'on change cette règle débile.

optimiste, je veux ; il reste quand même des gens sensés, il y en a même pas mal sur ce forum. Donc il suffit juste de faire ouvrir les yeux aux pauvres moutons.

pessimiste, ah non ; de toute façon même les plus grands empires ont une fin, et ça vient toujours quand ils se croient les plus forts. Pourquoi vista n'annoncerais pas le déclin de M$, bein ouais maintenant "les fenêtres" sont ouvertes place au libre. De toute façon les pinguouin sont habitués à vivre dans des millieux hostiles ...

----------

## davidou2a

De toute façon quand monsieurtoutlemondequifaitdupeertopeer va se rendre compte qu'il peut plus en faire ou qu'il ne peux plus envoyer ses photos par mail il va faire quoi? chercher une alternative (chose qui commence deja depuis quelques années) et on va l'entendre dire quoi ah ben mandriva c'est mieux que windows (il y connaitra pas grand chose il voudra pas s'investir mais il aura le p2p) et monsieurtoutlemondequifaitdupeertopeer dira a ses ami beaufs qui sont un peut des jejurequeparvistaparcequecestbeau "eh les gars regardez mandriva y a aussi les bureau avec plein de machin qui se tordent et transparents wahh ça me trou le cul et y a amule c'est comme emule..."

Bref j'extrapole un max mais moi je vois aussi ça de cette maniere...

bon je dis mandriva mais ça peut etre aussi ubuntu, de toute maniere en ce moment c'est les deux distros qui ont le vent en poupe pour les noobs (je ne dis pas qu'elles s'adressent qu'aux noobs nuance)

Enfin voila je prends pour exemple ma mere mon frere et mon cousin qui sont venu me tater se langage

-"XP arrete pas de ramer t as pas un truc mieux?" je leur ai laissé le choix apres quelques demo mandriva, ubuntu et compagnie, c'est mandriva qui a remporté le challenge, pourquoi? les outils de config graphique de celle-ci "ça ça plait au commun des mortels..."

Vous inquietez pas le libre survit malgré le monopole, et pour moi il continuera... et la roue peut meme arriver a tourner mais ce sera dur  :Smile: 

Bref restons quand meme optimiste et prenons toutes les mesures pour continuer a rester libres...

 :Smile: 

PS : apres le monde des entreprises c'est un autre probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Le problème vient surtout du matos. Si ils respectent les specs "krosoftiennes" on va pas pouvour utiliser ces cartes car on aura pas "la clé" (trusted computing de mes fesses...) pour l'utiliser. À moins que les constructeurs soient pas aussi bêtes et implémentent deux mode possible.

En tout cas, même si on peut rester un peu optimiste, il faut malgré tout continuer à lutter, faire pression avec le peu de moyen qu'on a  et surtout : gagner en popularité. Parce qu'il est vrai que krosoft sans les consommateurs ils en seraient pas à cette situation aujourd'hui.

----------

## davidou2a

de toute façon moi de mon coté je convertis un max de monde, les "boulets moyens" je les balance chez mandriva  la plupart du temps, et les autres plus motivés bah j'essai de les gentooiser  :Smile:  d'ailleurs un ami qui etait sur fedora avec gnome a accepté de changer pour gentoo avec fvwm/gnome... 

Sinon la pression faut la faire au niveau des politiques et des manufacturiers de materiels je pense...

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> De toute façon quand monsieurtoutlemondequifaitdupeertopeer va se rendre compte qu'il peut plus en faire

 

ben j'ai de suite pensé à ça de plus les gens on déjà des machines si c'est pour télécharger de la zic ou des divx c'est suffisant après la réflexion m'a cassé la tête

mais bon rien que la réputation peut jouer microsoft veut tout verrouiller les gens le savent et les jeunesquifontdupeertopeer ben ils connaissent déjà plus ou moins linux fo pas croire même vaguement le LL a fait parler de lui et c'est pas fini.

ha et il y aussi Eben Moglen qui m'a l'air optimiste et de nombreuses migrations vers linux ces derniers temps (me rappel plus qui/quoi mais j'ai du voir ça sur linuxfr aussi)

mandriva/red hat etc... ont quand même du succès malgrès tout

et puis le logiciel libre a de nombreux alliés et même si les drivers nvidia sont po libre j'ai tendance à me dire que si ils sont dispo sous linux c'est qu'il y a bien une raison

pour ca ma première réaction ça été: ca peut pas marcher leur truc disons que c'est une tentative qui va foutre la merde jusqu'à quel point ca je sais pas ca dépend des constructeurs effectivement...

----------

## GaMeS

Arf j'espère en tout cas que on va pas nous couper l'herbe sous le pied.

Rapellons quand même que Mark Shuttleworth sponsorise Ubuntu depuis un petit moment maintenant.

Il ne faut pas perdre espoir, la communaute du libre avance, et de plus en plus de personnes s'interesse à celle-ci.

----------

## kwenspc

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Arf j'espère en tout cas que on va pas nous couper l'herbe sous le pied.
> 
> Rapellons quand même que Mark Shuttleworth sponsorise Ubuntu depuis un petit moment maintenant.
> 
> Il ne faut pas perdre espoir, la communaute du libre avance, et de plus en plus de personnes s'interesse à celle-ci.

 

Plus que sponsiré il me semble, c'est pas lui (avecv d'autres) qui a carrément lancé le projet? (vous remarquerez que j'ai réussis à me contenir et ne pas dire du mal de cette..."distribution")

----------

## GaMeS

Oui effectivement, à un moment les Cds Ubuntu étaient envoyé gratuitement, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas ?

Il y a eu beaucoup d'abus, je me rappelle d'un pseudo sur IRC qui se vantait d'avoir commandé 1000 Cds Ubuntu avec comme excuse (Distribution à travers un Sex Shop) et qu'en fait ... il accrochait ses Cds sur son mur sans même prendre la peine d'installer Ubuntu sur son poste... moi quand je vois ça ça m'énerve "un peu".

Il avait même fait des photos, faudrais que je retrouve le lien :S

----------

## kwenspc

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Oui effectivement, à un moment les Cds Ubuntu étaient envoyé gratuitement, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas ?
> 
> Il y a eu beaucoup d'abus, je me rappelle d'un pseudo sur IRC qui se vantait d'avoir commandé 1000 Cds Ubuntu avec comme excuse (Distribution à travers un Sex Shop) et qu'en fait ... il accrochait ses Cds sur son mur sans même prendre la peine d'installer Ubuntu sur son poste... moi quand je vois ça ça m'énerve "un peu".
> 
> Il avait même fait des photos, faudrais que je retrouve le lien :S

 

Boah en même temps shuttleworth c'est un mec plein de fric donc pas grave (ceci dit pour un milliardaire il fait des choses complètement inutiles), si ce n'est le préjudice environmental si minim soit-il  :Neutral: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Boah en même temps shuttleworth c'est un mec plein de fric donc pas grave (ceci dit pour un milliardaire il fait des choses complètement inutiles), si ce n'est le préjudice environmental si minim soit-il 

 

A mon avis, faut pas cracher dans la soupe : même si Ubuntu n'est pas la distrib parfaite, elle a l'immense mérite d'avoir considérablement augmenté la visibilité de Linux.

Qu'on le veuille ou non, nous vivons toujours dans une logique de fric. Le gars, il claque ses milliards comme il veut et si ça peut faire avancer le Libre, tant mieux!

Imaginez un instant qu'au lieu de lancer Ubuntu ou de se payer un trip sidéral, il se soit mis au service de Billou ou du terrorisme comme l'autre barbu ...

A propos de Billou, ses milliers de milliards, il les dépense comment, lui ?

----------

## davidou2a

Et en constructeur rappellez vous qu'IBM sponsorise les serveurs sous linux... rien que ça y a 9ans ça existait pas...

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A propos de Billou, ses milliers de milliards, il les dépense comment, lui ?

 

Lui? dans l'assiociation caritative de sa femme. 43 milliards. ça dépasse la croix rouge... 

Et puis le "billou" il est has-been maintenant. Il gère plus grand chose dans krosoft. Il touche que les dividendes de ses parts.

----------

## Oupsman

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Boah en même temps shuttleworth c'est un mec plein de fric donc pas grave (ceci dit pour un milliardaire il fait des choses complètement inutiles), si ce n'est le préjudice environmental si minim soit-il  
> 
> A mon avis, faut pas cracher dans la soupe : même si Ubuntu n'est pas la distrib parfaite, elle a l'immense mérite d'avoir considérablement augmenté la visibilité de Linux.

 

C'est pas une distrib parfaite, mais je dois avouer qu'elle me plait beaucoup depuis que je l'ai sur mon portable. J'ai Kubuntu (j'aime pas gnome  :Twisted Evil:  ). Installation hyper simple (un peu trop même à mon goût), mais j'ai lancé le boot réseau, j'ai installé sans me poser de questions. C'est AMHA la meilleure distribution pour newbies, même si cela reste encore pas simple ...

----------

## Temet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> A propos de Billou, ses milliers de milliards, il les dépense comment, lui ?

 

Malheureusement, c'est le seul passage ou on ne peut pas en dire du mal!

Il file un max de thune pour les enfants défavorisés en Afrique, des actions humanitaires, tout ça. C'est un requin dans le monde de l'info, mais il ne fait pas QUE du mal. Bon, je me doute bien que ce qu'il donne, ça lui fait des économies sur les impots, mais il pourrait les dépenser autrement...

----------

## kopp

Je suis sûr qu'il leur refile aussi des ordinateurs avec Windows préinstallé, le fourbe ! C'est tout une technique de propagande !

Moi, voir le noir partout, non !

Je plaisante bien sûr. C'est clair que Bilou claque ses dollars pour la bonne cause, en partie du moins. Faut dire qu'avec sa fortune, il pourrait racheter pas mal de pays d'Afrique.

Sinon, chez Krosoft, c'est surtout Ballmer maintenant, non ?

----------

## Oupsman

Bill gates ne travaille plus chez Microsoft.

----------

## _droop_

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je suis sûr qu'il leur refile aussi des ordinateurs avec Windows préinstallé, le fourbe ! C'est tout une technique de propagande !
> 
> Moi, voir le noir partout, non !
> 
> Je plaisante bien sûr. C'est clair que Bilou claque ses dollars pour la bonne cause, en partie du moins. Faut dire qu'avec sa fortune, il pourrait racheter pas mal de pays d'Afrique.
> ...

 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a un article pas trop mal donné par slashdot sur la fondation Gates.

----------

## Jacqueline

J'aime bien le coté alter mondialiste d'Ubuntu...  Mandela a la cote dans  quelques continents défavorisés...

L'Asie est farcie de windows piratés ( et ça ennuyait Bilou ) mais le jour où l'on ne pourra plus rien faire avec un PC et son vista,  plus rien pirater :  ils ne vont pas acheter Vista et racheter des PC  neufs compatibles Vista..  Aussi  Ubuntu a une belle carte à jouer en Amérique du Sud et en Asie aussi..

Le premier ministre péruvien a  envoyé une belle claque au représentant local de MS qui contestait son appel d'offre et son choix  du LL pour toute  l'administration péruvienne ( elle était sur un site, je ne la retrouve pas, un modèle du genre !  ) Ca m'avait remonté le moral ! . L'Asie et l'Amérique du Sud plus l'Afrique   ça fait du monde..    

En plus l'Asie c'est le lieu de production des PC...  Ils savent faire.. et c'est peut être notre chance..  Nous on essaye de faire un PC à 100 euros pour l'Afrique :  on sait pas  faire !  mais les chinois vont y arriver..  De toutes façons faut bien qu'ils bossent eux aussi..et tout le monde ne peut pas se payer un PC de course..   et puis avec tout ce que les chinois  rachètent chez nous :  Marionaud  Land Rover et j'en passe..  C'est eux  ou les coréens qui vont  finir par  détrôner Microsoft.... avec leurs PC et du logiciel libre... ( le revers de la médaille des brevets  ). Quand on voit les voitures qu'ils ont en Thaïlande, c'est pas des Lada ni  des Trabant ,  elles ne sont pas chères  et il y a des modèles  qui feraient pâlir nos "haut de gamme"..  ils doivent être bloqués au niveau importations  l

Les PC ce sera pareil avec des quotas, mais  les pays pauvres en ont rien à faire des quotas..  et ça répandra  le LL sur toute la planète. Et puis si nous occidentaux on veut faire des affaires avec les pays en voie de développement  nous devrons être compatibles avec leurs formats.  Ce serait une belle revanche ..   

Microsoft   installe gratuitement des centres de formation en Afrique ,  un africain  s'en vantait dans une émission d' arte   sur les relations franco africaines un peu tendues en ce moment  (  ils sont contents des chinois aussi ..  ) mais tous ne se feront pas avoir par MS,  qui  ne peut pas équiper tout le monde gratuitement.. 

J'essaye de trouver des raisons de rester optimiste. On peut pardonner quelques couacs à Ubuntu..

----------

## titoucha

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je suis sûr qu'il leur refile aussi des ordinateurs avec Windows préinstallé, le fourbe ! C'est tout une technique de propagande !

 

Tu as malheureusement raison, il a plusieurs projets pour aider certains pays pauvres à accéder à l'informatique et au net, je te laisse deviner avec quoi.

En plus dans sa fondation il y a pas mal de milliards qui viennent d'autres personnes.

----------

## niin

Meme s'il ne travaille plus chez Microsoft, c'est quand meme une figure qui a du poids.

Si Ballmer sort un nouveau jouet et que billou dit "ca c'est tres bien ca va revolutionner l'informatique", alors les gens ont confiance en Ballmer, parce que c'est Bill qui a dit que c'était bien. Sinon personne ne croirait en Ballmer. Donc tant que Bill est derrière lui, du moins tant que la situation de Ballmer a la tete soit bien ferme, Bill reste important meme s'il ne travaille plus.

Et a cote, je suis aussi très septique sur le coté angélique de la politique caritative de Bill Gates en Afrique. C'est marrant comme en ce moment tout le monde essaye de s'arracher l'Afrique ; evidemment c'est le seul continent qui a été délaissé jusque là à part pour la main d'oeuvre. Alors maintenant c'est celui pour lequel tout le monde se bat et ainsi agrandir sa couverture mondiale.

----------

## OuinPis

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Bill gates ne travaille plus chez Microsoft.

 

Si il n'y travaille plus il doit y fait pas mal de bénévolat pour éditier une boite de Vista avec sa belle signature apposé dessus, et les nombreuses conférences donnés avec 12 000 logos windows ou M$ projetés derrière lui  :Wink:  Il n'y travaille plus mais Microsoft a du mal a s'en défaire  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

@Jacqueline : ouais, mais si les chinois te font un PC à 100 dollars ... t'as envie de voir les conditions du personnel?

Si le but du jeux c'est d'exploiter une partie de la population pour filer des pcs à une autre partie, c'est pas reluisant. :/

----------

## Magic Banana

Extrait d'un article publié dans Courrier International de Janvier 2007: " Toutefois, une enquête du magazine Los Angeles Times, publiée en janvier 2007, jete un regard moins flatteur sur la fondation Gates. On y apprend que certaines des initiatives retentissantes de la Fondation en matière de santé publique mondiale sont minées par d'autres activités contradictoires. Comme la plupart des organisations philanthropiques, en effet, la fondation Gates consacre chaque année 5 % de ses fonds à l'exemption d'impôts, mais les 95 % restants sont des investissements rémunérateurs visant à assurer la pérennité de l'organisation. Des fonds gérés par des financiers chargés de "diversifier fortement leur portefeuille mais sans directives précises", rapporte le LA Times.

Le quotidien donne de multiples exemples. Au Nigeria, les populations habitant dans la région pétrolifère du delta du Niger souffrent de problèmes respiratoires et de cancers mais aussi d'épidémies de bronchites chez les adultes et, chez les enfants, d'asthme et de problèmes de vue. Des maladies causées par les fumées toxiques qui émanent des flammes des nombreux gisements en feu au Nigeria. Certes, "la fondation Gates a versé 218 millions de dollars pour la recherche et l'immunisation contre la polio et la rougeole à travers le monde, y compris dans la région du delta du Niger. Mais, en même temps qu'elle finançait des campagnes de vaccination, elle a investi 423 millions de dollars dans Eni, Royal Dutch Shell, Exxon Mobil, Chevron et Total, des compagnies éminemment responsables de la pollution dans cette région."

Ce n'est pas un cas isolé. L'enquête du Los Angles Times montre que la fondation Gates a investi avec profit dans plusieurs compagnies reconnues pour leur impact néfaste sur l'environnement et la santé. Mais d'autres activités qui concernent les Etats-Unis soulèvent également des problèmes éthiques. Ainsi, le quotidien californien révèle que "la fondation Gates avait de gros investissements dans des compagnies de crédit immobilier, qui ont été traduites en justice pour plusieurs raisons : avoir dépossédé de leur propriété des milliers de personnes ; dans une entreprise de santé qui a accepté de payer 1,5 milliard de dollars, pour éviter des ennuis judiciaires en raison d'erreurs médicales et de fraude ; ou encore dans des sociétés de fabrication de chocolat qui feraient travailler des enfants".

En d'autres termes, "les critiques soulignent surtout que la fondation Gates n'a pas usé de sa puissance et de son immense richesse pour changer le comportement des compagnies dans lesquelles elle investit". "

Concernant le retrait de Bill Gates de Microsoft, ce n'est pas encore fait : Bill Gates a annoncé qu'il se retirerait de la gestion de Microsoft d'ici 2008 et qu'il consacrerait la moitié de sa fortune personnelle à l'uvre caritative qu'il a créée avec sa femme. pour l'instant il est conseiller chez Microsoft.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @Jacqueline : ouais, mais si les chinois te font un PC à 100 dollars ... t'as envie de voir les conditions du personnel?
> 
> Si le but du jeux c'est d'exploiter une partie de la population pour filer des pcs à une autre partie, c'est pas reluisant. :/

 

C'est le chemin vers le dèvelopement... On y est passé aussi (t'imagines même pas les conditions de nos ayeux...il y a allez: 80ans)

Et puis crotte: pense comme bill, exploites!   :Laughing:  (non? c'est pas bien?)

Hum et je me demande d'ailleurs si c'est mieux d'être exploité physiquement que mentalement (ce qui est en train de se mettre en place chez nous puisque ces messieurs veulent nous fliquer partout, à commencer dans leur OS, leurs "produits" etc...). Ni l'un ni l'autre je pense.

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @Jacqueline : ouais, mais si les chinois te font un PC à 100 dollars ... t'as envie de voir les conditions du personnel?
> 
> Si le but du jeux c'est d'exploiter une partie de la population pour filer des pcs à une autre partie, c'est pas reluisant. :/

 

Parce que le pc à 100$ du MIT il est construit où à ton avis et dans quelle conditions.  :Mad: 

@Magic Banana, ton article confirme ce que j'avais lu ailleur et me fait gerber   :Mad: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Hum et je me demande d'ailleurs si c'est mieux d'être exploité physiquement que mentalement

 

pff en chine ils sont exploités physiquement et mentalement c'est un pays de cinglé, avec leur internet de m***e y'a même pas moyen de faire une recherche sur les droits de l'homme. sont foutu là-bas!

----------

## ghoti

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> y'a même pas moyen de faire une recherche sur les droits de l'homme. sont foutu là-bas!

 

La faute à yahoo !  :Sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

Google aussi il me semble  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hum et je me demande d'ailleurs si c'est mieux d'être exploité physiquement que mentalement 
> 
> pff en chine ils sont exploités physiquement et mentalement c'est un pays de cinglé, avec leur internet de m***e y'a même pas moyen de faire une recherche sur les droits de l'homme. sont foutu là-bas!

 

Ouais c'est pas la fête  :Neutral: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Google aussi il me semble 

 

En fait tous les moteurs de recherches l'ont fait, donc Google.

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Google aussi il me semble  
> 
> En fait tous les moteurs de recherches l'ont fait, donc Google.

 

C'est fort probable!

J'avais pris l'exemple de yahoo car il a été disséqué il y a quelques semaines dans une émission de la RTBF "Questions à la une" de Jean-Claude Defossé qui ne mâche en général pas ses mots (c'est un des complices de la fausse scission de la Belgique qui a fait tant de raffut il y a un mois)...

----------

## E11

Je crois que google, yahoo et les autres n'ont pas grand chose à se reprocher pour la chine... Car c'était ça ou il n'existait plus là-bas... 

Donc certes ça aurait été vraiment bien qu'ils poussent pour ne pas avoir de censure, mais ils auraient été banis purement et simplement (*)... et quand on sait l'argent qu'il y a derrière une présence ou non dans ces pays là, on comprend mieu pourquoi ils ont accepté...

Maintenant je me trompe p-e, mais ça m'étonnerait...

(*) comme l'a été youtube (ou autres) en Iran... (même si ce n'est pas pour les mêmes raisons...)

----------

## titoucha

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Je crois que google, yahoo et les autres n'ont pas grand chose à se reprocher pour la chine... Car c'était ça ou il n'existait plus là-bas... 
> 
> 

 

Et c'est ce même genre d'entreprise qui se permet de venir te faire la morale lorsque tu pompe un mp3   :Twisted Evil: 

Enfin pour moi l'argent ne justifie pas tout et n'est surtout pas une excuse.

----------

## Magic Banana

Entièrement d'accord avec titoucha !

Et puis imagine la Chine sans moteur de recherche ! Si ce n'est pas un handicap économique, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. Donc je pense que Google, Yahoo & co. ont largement de quoi faire pression sur le gouvernement chinois.

----------

## pititjo

J'ai du mal à m'imaginer la Chine sans moteur de recherche. Il n'y a pas que Google et Yahoo au monde... Au hasard dans les référents de mon site (bon, ok c'est le seul moteur de recherche chinois à avoir pointé chez moi...) : http://www.soso.com/

Maintenant, imaginons la Chine sans google et yahoo ? Ben ça fait plus d'audience pour les moteurs locaux qui vont immanquablement se développer. Et je ne me fais pas de soucis : il vont rapidement avoir du poids.

----------

## OuinPis

 *Frédéric II de Prusse wrote:*   

> "Le peuple est une masse imbécile faite pour être menée par ceux qui se donnent la peine de le tromper."

 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ah bah là +1 avec Sa Majesté Frédéric II de Prusse   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lesourbe

2 choses :

MSbill est consultant chez MS, retraite prévue en 2008

Google.fr est censuré

rappels qui me semblent nécessaires.

bonne année.

----------

## OuinPis

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> ...Google.fr est censuré...

 

C'est vrai que maintenant c'est plus clair, je me demandais en quoi il était censuré... Merci de tous ces détails précis...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Bah google existe bien en Chine... mais il est censuré !   :Laughing: 

Je dirais même qu'ils s'auto-censurent...

----------

## idodesuke

@OuinPis: c'est clair j'allais dire la même chose...

----------

## davidou2a

Billou en serait peut etre la reincarnation MDR

----------

## niin

Wikipedia est aussi censuré en Chine. La version chinoise du site est faite par des taiwanais et des hong-kongais.

Ya pas longtemps, le créateur de Wikipedia (qui fait plus de gestion maintenant mais que du relationnel quasiment) a déclaré qu'il voulait discuter avec les autorités chinoise pour essayer de trouver une solution au problème. Là je lui trouve beaucoup d'espoir.

Sinon à coté de ça, je crois que la France est le pays qui a le plus de sites et domaines censurés en chine... mais 2005 était l'année de la France en Chine, comme c'est mignon  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Entièrement d'accord avec titoucha !
> 
> Et puis imagine la Chine sans moteur de recherche ! Si ce n'est pas un handicap économique, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. Donc je pense que Google, Yahoo & co. ont largement de quoi faire pression sur le gouvernement chinois.

 

Pour ça, il faut que google et yahoo marche main dans la main... Soit les deux le font soit aucun. Et vous vous imagninez yahoo donner la main à google dans une action d'une telle envergure, ou il y a tant à perdre et si peu à gagner ? Surtout que si yahoo craque et laisse tomber google dans cette lutte, yahoo gagne d'énormes part de marché ! Ce genre de situation n'est malheureusement possible que dans le meilleur des mondes ou quand l'argent n'intervient pas...

Bref, ce serait une juste cause pour laquel se battre, malheureusement, ce n'est pas de ce genre d'entreprise que l'on doit attendre des gestes fort.

PS : il ne faut d'ailleurs pas oublié le moteur de recherche de notre cher Bill, qui lui ne se privera certainement pas !

----------

## titoucha

Une autre bonne nouvelle pour ne pas utiliser vista ICI et LA pour faire bonne mesure.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Une autre bonne nouvelle pour ne pas utiliser vista ICI et LA pour faire bonne mesure.

 

Ça fait des années que c'est comme ça et les entreprises continues de faire confiance à krosoft... on leur ch** dans le bec et ils en redemandent   :Evil or Very Mad: 

(désolé pour cette phrase un peu crue)

----------

## lesourbe

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   ...Google.fr est censuré... 
> 
> C'est vrai que maintenant c'est plus clair, je me demandais en quoi il était censuré... Merci de tous ces détails précis...    

 

un exemple

 *Quote:*   

> En réponse à une demande légale adressée à Google, nous avons retiré 3 résultat(s) de cette page. Si vous souhaitez en savoir plus sur cette demande, vous pouvez consulter le site ChillingEffects.org.

 

il suffit de demander.

----------

## ghoti

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   En réponse à une demande légale adressée à Google, nous avons retiré 3 résultat(s) de cette page. Si vous souhaitez en savoir plus sur cette demande, vous pouvez consulter le site ChillingEffects.org. 

 

Tiens, c'est vrai que ce message n'apparait pas, ni sur google.be ni sur google.com.

Maintenant, les 3 messages en question y sont-ils, je n'ai pas trop envie d'éplucher les 1.000.000+ liens  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Une autre bonne nouvelle pour ne pas utiliser vista ICI et LA pour faire bonne mesure.

 

 +1 titoucha

 On se croirait aux plus belles heures d'IBM et d'ATT...  ils vont d'en donner à coeur joie avec la "mala vista" !  

Après on peut bien critiquer les chinois ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

Alors entre "censure" et "espionnage".....  et puis la protection , les verrouillages c'est aussi une forme de censure..

et si on parlait d'éch.. machin.. 

 Déjà que ça me gonflait d'avoir un super "spy"  avec Works sur mon premier windows.. alors que je l'avais acheté..

Pourquoi ils n'en parlent pas dans la licence ? '

"interdit de copier ton prog ou ton CD audio ok !  bin alors interdit de copier mon disque" logique. équitable, démocratique..  et évitable !   :Very Happy: 

Et dire qu'une certaine novelle (  :Wink:  ) distrib copule avec "ça"  et nous dit que c'est l'avenir de linux !  et que toute la communauté  va bénéficier des retombées... 

Ce jour là il pleuvra de la m....     planquez vous !  

 No pasaran !

----------

## ghoti

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Et dire qu'une certaine novelle (  ) distrib copule avec "ça"  et nous dit que c'est l'avenir de linux !  et que toute la communauté  va bénéficier des retombées... 

 

C'est vrai que c'est choquant à priori mais n'oublions pas que Balmer déclarait il y a quelques années que Linux était rien moins qu'un cancer.

Balmer copule donc avec le cancer. Pour mieux le tuer sans doute (Hé hé, Balmer la grosse veuve noire ...   :Twisted Evil:  )

Mais Novell n'est qu'une boîte parmi tant d'autres et ce qui résultera de la copulation n'aura sans doute rien à voir avec le LL.

Ces amours indécentes ne laissent tout de même pas les PURS indifférents!

----------

## Magic Banana

Il me semble que Balmer qualifiait plutôt la GPL de cancer... et il n'a pas tord !  :Very Happy:  En effet, tout à chacun a à sa libre disposition le code source lui permettant de ne pas réinventer la roue en se contentant d'améliorer ce qui existe déjà. Seule contrainte majeure : le logiciel amélioré DOIT utiliser la license GPL. Il s'en suit une certaine contamination de la license que l'on peut assimiler à une tumeur.

Cette tumeur est "cancéreuse" pour les gens comme Balmer qui préfèrent avoir affaire à des moutons sans aucun droit qui doivent les supplier pour voir un bug corrigé.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il me semble que Balmer qualifiait plutôt la GPL de cancer... 

 

Tu as sûrement raison : ma mémoire défaille parfois  :Wink: 

Mais avec le recul je verrais plutôt cette notion de "cancer" comme quelque-chose de positif : tu sais, ce truc qui te grignote petit à petit jusqu'à te mettre dans la boîte ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

Après quelques navigations :

Vista ce n'est pas le problème ; il n'est plus ou moins que "la poudre au yeux" utile pour les prestigitateurs.

le problème est là

posez-vous la question sur la signification de  *Quote:*   

> Access control services -optional controls to manage peer-peer transactions

 

Pourquoi dans ce type de groupement les spécifications ne sont-elles lisibles que par leurs membres ?

Un logiciel se contourne mais le hardware ??

Bonne journée:jlp

----------

## Scullder

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*   Et dire qu'une certaine novelle (  ) distrib copule avec "ça"  et nous dit que c'est l'avenir de linux !  et que toute la communauté  va bénéficier des retombées...  
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est choquant à priori mais n'oublions pas que Balmer déclarait il y a quelques années que Linux était rien moins qu'un cancer.
> 
> Balmer copule donc avec le cancer. Pour mieux le tuer sans doute (Hé hé, Balmer la grosse veuve noire ...   )
> ...

 

Ca ressemble un peu à la première phase de cette technique :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace%2C_extend_and_extinguish

J'avoue que j'arrive pas à imaginer la suite.

----------

## cylgalad

M$ offre généreusement  :Wink:  8000 $ à qui trouve un bug dans Vi$ta ou ie7, c'est dire qu'ils sont confiants quant au nombre élevé de bugs présents dans leurs produits   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Oupsman

Un p'tit lien  :Wink:  ?

----------

## cylgalad

En fait c'est Verisign qui raque : http://labs.idefense.com/vcp/challenge.php donc les bugs ne seront même pas corrigés

----------

## OuinPis

Voici quelque chose que j'adore lire dans les news :

 *Quote:*   

> Plus complexe que le passage de Windows 2000 à XP, la migration vers Windows Vista pourrait conduire de nombreuses entreprises à se tourner vers lalternative Linux, estiment certains acteurs du logiciel libre (http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39366285,00.htm).

 

Des fois je rêve de voir M$ s'embourber tout seul dans son petit monde fermé des DRM, bientôt ils vont livrer des menottes avec la notice d'utilisation Enfilez ces magnifiques bracelet chromé avant de pianoter sur votre clavier...

----------

## Scullder

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> Voici quelque chose que j'adore lire dans les news :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Plus complexe que le passage de Windows 2000 à XP, la migration vers Windows Vista pourrait conduire de nombreuses entreprises à se tourner vers lalternative Linux, estiment certains acteurs du logiciel libre (http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39366285,00.htm). 
> 
> Des fois je rêve de voir M$ s'embourber tout seul dans son petit monde fermé des DRM, bientôt ils vont livrer des menottes avec la notice d'utilisation Enfilez ces magnifiques bracelet chromé avant de pianoter sur votre clavier...

 

Implantez cette licence rfid dans votre bras et passez le doucement et sans mouvement brusque devant votre UC pour démarrer l'ordinateur.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *niin wrote:*   

> Wikipedia est aussi censuré en Chine. La version chinoise du site est faite par des taiwanais et des hong-kongais.
> 
> Ya pas longtemps, le créateur de Wikipedia (qui fait plus de gestion maintenant mais que du relationnel quasiment) a déclaré qu'il voulait discuter avec les autorités chinoise pour essayer de trouver une solution au problème. Là je lui trouve beaucoup d'espoir.
> 
> Sinon à coté de ça, je crois que la France est le pays qui a le plus de sites et domaines censurés en chine... mais 2005 était l'année de la France en Chine, comme c'est mignon 

 

En fait, ça a été débloqué deux semaines l'année dernière, et la wikipedia sinophone a vu une belle progression du nombre d'éditions.

----------

## davidou2a

Vous inquietez pas lentement mais surement... tel un cancer comme ils disent chez billou

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39364970,00.htm

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

çà fait plaisir de lire çà   :Very Happy:  .

l'autre jour j'avais entendu parlé comme quoi crosoft voudrait implémenter des puces enfin des protection dans les chipset des futur matériels , pour qu'on ne puisse les utiliser que sous windows.

Moi ce qui me choques c'est qu'il n'ont pas le droit de faire çà , çà serait creer un monopole , (faire de windows un monopole) et obliger les gens à utiliser windows de cette façon , enfin je sais pas pour vous mais je trouveque çà va un peut à l'encontre de la liberté d'agir..... (ce n'est qu'un avis perso)

En tout cas si çà fait comme sous la xbox , où ils avaient pariés que personne ne fairait tourner linux dessus (ils ont perdu) ben ils sont mal barrés lol .

car quand ils essayes de faire des choses soit disante sécurisé ils sont drôlement mauvais les pauvres MDR   :Laughing: 

vous en pensez quoi ?

----------

## Scullder

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Vous inquietez pas lentement mais surement... tel un cancer comme ils disent chez billou
> 
> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39364970,00.htm

 

Tu sais, imposer, c'est pas convaincre, bien au contraire. Les pas en arrière dans le domaine c'est du déjà vu.

Note qu'on a aucun retour sur les sites spécialisés des migrations déjà effectuées, succès ou échec ? Est-ce que tout s'est déroulé correctement, que tout fonctionne bien ? Qu'en disent les utilisateurs, utilisent-t-ils réellement les nouvelles solutions à leur disposition ? Laisse moi douter de certains résultats.

----------

## Scullder

Vista dispo sur msdnaa :

http://blogs.developpeur.org/raptorxp/archive/2006/12/03/vista-disponible-sur-msdn-academic-alliance.aspx

Je vais essayer ça sans scrupule :p

----------

## lesourbe

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> çà fait plaisir de lire çà   .
> 
> l'autre jour j'avais entendu parlé comme quoi crosoft voudrait implémenter des puces enfin des protection dans les chipset des futur matériels , pour qu'on ne puisse les utiliser que sous windows.
> 
> 

 

TCPA que ça s'appelle ... c'est déjà en vente maintenant.

un lien vers IBM parce qu'on aime bien les images ici

----------

## kwenspc

Hum ce que fait IBM c'est pas du TCPA.

En fait le TCPA c'est encore plus pourri (dans tous les sens du termes) que ça: c'est une partie du CPU avec un certificat unique et enregistré au nom de l'acheteur. Ce certif est généré à partir de certifs de "confiance" (ceux d'Intel, Krosoft, etc...)... Et pour que le pc fonctionne tous les composants materiels doivent être conforme au certificat (si un matos arrive sans certif, il est rejeté), le tout controlé par un "tiers de confiance" (genre verisign...). Idem pour les logiciels. Tu as un logiciels qui colle pas au certif? vlan, tu peus pas le lancé. etc etc etc...

Fin c'est résumé et en très gros. Mais j'imagine que vous voyez bien les retombées: les "partenaires" commerciaux qui mettent en place le système verrouillent alors le matos et le logiciel. Adieu Linux, adieu les logiciels fait maison, adieu le bricolage de périph maison et tout... et bonjour big brother. 

Cette puce TCPA a déjà été implémentée dans les procésseurs Intel mais jamais pontée. Donc inutilisable. 

Comme on l'a dit déjà c'est une manière de faire avancer leur "projets" petit à petit. On gueule, on oublit un peu, et eux avancent leur pions.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

franchement vous pensez que çà va passer ? je suis sur que krosoft ils ont tellement peur maintenant qu'ils doivent se sentir obligés de la faire MDR.

moi en ce qui me concerne si ce principe passe , je passe à Mac (comme çà je pourrai toujours utiliser gentoo) certe ce n'est pas une solution mais bon entre un mac sous gentoo et un pc sous krosoft c'est vite vue  :Wink: .

----------

## kopp

Mac c'est tout pareil. C'est équipé du même matos et ça finira tout comme Windows, voir pire.

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Hum ce que fait IBM c'est pas du TCPA.
> 
> 

 

apparement compatible TCPA 2.0 ... bon, après si tu dis que c'est pas pareil, c'est différent.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Hum ce que fait IBM c'est pas du TCPA.
> 
>  
> 
> apparement compatible TCPA 2.0 ... bon, après si tu dis que c'est pas pareil, c'est différent.

 

ah j'avais pas vu, mea culpa. Bon ben c'est la mouise alors    :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Mac c'est tout pareil. C'est équipé du même matos et ça finira tout comme Windows, voir pire.

 

Oué apple c'est les mêmes "voleurs". 

Sun je trouve qu'ils font un revirement très interessant. Dommage qu'il n'ait pas autant de poid dans le monde de l'ordi perso. 

Certes ce revirement ait motivé en grosse partie par leur affaires qui sont pas au top. Mais y a un petit espoir que cette boîte soit à contre-courant des autres.  :Smile: 

Mais krosoft, Intel, Apple et consors ne vont pas baisser les bras: ça fait des années qu'ils rêventd'un système tcpa, palladium etc... et ils y arriveront.

----------

## lesourbe

le salut, si salut il y a, viendra des institutions...

y'en a pas encore blindées de cadeaux marketting de krosoft et qui font leur boulot.

un lien qui illustre mes propos pour ceux qui aiment bien les images

EDIT : tiens d'ailleurs, y'a un (et un seul) commentaire, d'un gars qui doit certainement pas travailler dans le même monde que moi.

----------

## OuinPis

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> le salut, si salut il y a, viendra des institutions...
> 
> y'en a pas encore blindées de cadeaux marketting de krosoft et qui font leur boulot.
> 
> un lien qui illustre mes propos pour ceux qui aiment bien les images
> ...

 +1

Javais déjà lu cet article. Et je suis tout à fait daccord avec toi les institutions ce sont les pionniers. Et dailleurs elles ont déjà commencés. Je vois de plus en plus darticle sur des institutions voulant migrer vers OpenOffice pour des raisons économiques et de gestions de licences.  Pour moi ce sont des raisons suffisantes et cest un premier grand pas vers le Libre pour sinstaller et imposer sa présence (Une PME on peut lécraser et la faire couler, pour faire couler une institution faut saccrocher.

PS : et le gars qui a laissé son commentaire, il a jamais du mettre le nez dans les sources quil critiques si bien !!!!!

----------

## zyprexa

Par hasard, je suis tombé sur ces choses-là une fois ^_^'

```
eix -S tpm

* app-crypt/openssl-tpm-engine

     Available versions:  (~)0.3 (~)0.4

     Homepage:            http://trousers.sourceforge.net

     Description:         This provides a OpenSSL engine that uses private keys stored in TPM hardware

* app-crypt/tpm-emulator

     Available versions:  (~)0.2a (~)0.3

     Homepage:            https://developer.berlios.de/projects/tpm-emulator

     Description:         Emulator driver for tpm

* app-crypt/tpm-module

     Available versions:  (~)2.0

     Homepage:            http://www.research.ibm.com/gsal/tcpa/

     Description:         Driver for TPM chips

* sys-libs/libtpm

     Available versions:  (~)2.0

     Homepage:            http://www.research.ibm.com/gsal/tcpa/

     Description:         Driver for TPM chips

```

Plutôt troublant .... il semblerait que cette puce diabolique puisse être détournée pour faire du décryptage par exemple.

----------

## Faust_

le truc qui va nous sauver de vista, c'est le fait que les gens qui auront cramé (ou changé pour le fun) 2 HD OU CM ou autres et donc les auront changé, tout en ayant payé leur OS ne pourront plus le réactiver et donc devront repayer la licence

à mon avis vista, va être la plus grosse gamelle de crosoft

par contre s'il marche on est mort, tout comme apple, BSD et les autres

à nous de faire la pub de la licence vista dans notre entourage, perso je ne m'en prive pas

----------

## Scullder

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Par hasard, je suis tombé sur ces choses-là une fois ^_^'
> 
> ```
> eix -S tpm
> 
> ...

 

Bah oui, en gros de ce que j'ai compris, c'est une puce avec un couple de clé publique et privée attaché au matériel, avec impossibilité d'extraire la clé privée.

C'est pas mal en soit, ça dépend de comment c'est utilisé.

----------

## loopx

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> le truc qui va nous sauver de vista, c'est le fait que les gens qui auront cramé (ou changé pour le fun) 2 HD OU CM ou autres et donc les auront changé, tout en ayant payé leur OS ne pourront plus le réactiver et donc devront repayer la licence
> 
> à mon avis vista, va être la plus grosse gamelle de crosoft
> 
> par contre s'il marche on est mort, tout comme apple, BSD et les autres
> ...

 

+10  :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidou2a

J'ai converti deja une 10aine de personnes depuis une semaine du moins il voulaient tenter l'aventure sur un OS GNU/Linux je les ai juste un peu poussé a se jeter a l'eau...

----------

## Scullder

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> J'ai converti deja une 10aine de personnes depuis une semaine du moins il voulaient tenter l'aventure sur un OS GNU/Linux je les ai juste un peu poussé a se jeter a l'eau...

 

C'est bien mais si tu fais pas de suivi et que tu les aides pas, dans une semaine, ils repasseront sous windows pour la plupart  :Rolling Eyes:  J'ai déjà fait des tests de mon côté, tout le monde s'attend à trouver un clone de windows et s'investit très peu en réalité.

----------

## Magic Banana

Mais une Fedora ou une Ubuntu à laquelle tu auras pris soin d'ajouter les logiciels manquant pour une utilisation particulière (des jeux ou des logiciels P2P par exemple !  :Very Happy:  ) est un clone de Windows sans les défauts (un gestionnaire de paquet pour faciliter la vie, pas de défragmentation, pas besoin d'antivirus, etc.) ! Pour le reste, il suffit de montrer qu'il y a un menu "Aide" qu'il serait bon de parcourir et venir faire une visite de temps en temps pour donner un coup de main.

Ma mère et ma soeur sont respectivement sous Xubuntu et Ubuntu  :Arrow:  je n'ai jamais eu aussi peu de travail sur les ordinateurs de la famille !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Moi mon gros problème pour ça c'est que ma mère est plutôt une débutante en "informatique", et elle ne se sent pas d'utiliser Windows et GNU/Linux en même temps (ben oui parce qu'à son taf c'est évidemment Windows... )

Sinon elle ne serait pas contre, et moi ça m'éviterai aussi du boulot   :Very Happy: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le reste, il suffit de montrer qu'il y a un menu "Aide" qu'il serait bon de parcourir et venir faire une visite de temps en temps pour donner un coup de main.
> 
> 

 

Le souci c'est que justement, je n'ai vu que très peu de personne qui aimait regarder l'aide...   :Sad: 

Il y a pas longtemps, mon frangin m'a demandé comment il pouvait faire pour utiliser Everest Poker sur sa ubuntu... Forcément c'était pas possible. C'était très difficile de lui faire comprendre que linux n'y était pour rien ! Les gens veulent que ça marche cash, ils s'en foutent du reste. Les termes "reformater", "défragmenter", "planter", "payer" sont devenus malheureusement courants et n'ont donc jamais été de bons arguments pour mon entourage   :Crying or Very sad: 

Par contre j'ai une petite question. Un pote à un vieux portable (PIII 700 Mhz je crois) et on a testé plusieurs systèmes, mais le résultat est tout de même flagrant : le tout est plus rapide sur un windows   :Confused:  Même si certains wm étaient intéressant, rien que les browsers style opera ou firefox tournaient beaucoup mieux sous windows... Est-ce que c'est normal ?

Pour revenir sur Vista, je connais quelqu'un qui me l'a montré : impossible de réactiver aero et donc aucun effet à me montrer, et firefox ne voulait plus démarrer mdr ! J'ose même pas imginer la tête du gars à qui ça arrive juste après l'avoir acheté   :Rolling Eyes:   Après ce genre d'expérience, je comprends pas pourquoi les gens ne se tournent pas vers autre chose !

----------

## davidou2a

Oui je les aide puisque en fait c'est les gens qui habitent pres de chez moi (moins de 100m) donc ouais je fais un peu SAV  :Wink: 

Sinon je leur ai montré plusieurs distros plusieurs WM et je les ai laissé choisir, les gouts et couleurs ça se discute pas  :Smile: 

Comme la plupart des ces personnes sonts profs je sais que y en au qui s investiront enfin l'avenir le dira  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Pour Firefox, je sais que la version Windows est effectivement 10 milliards de fois plus performante... j'arriverais presque à m'en servir sans m'endormir sous Windows  :Wink: 

Par contre, j'ai un pote qui a acheté un portable récemment ... Core 2 Duo, 1 Go de ram, GForce 7300. Bref tout comme le mien sauf que j'ai un Core Duo.. bah j'ai le temps de le démarrer 3 fois avant que le sien démarre. Pour lancer une appli chez lui, faut pas être pressé.

T'ain, les Windows fourgués (avec Norton bien sûr), j'arrive pas à capter comment les gens aiment ça.

----------

## Clark

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour Firefox, je sais que la version Windows est effectivement 10 milliards de fois plus performante...

 

J'avais remarqué aussi. Ça m'exaspère au plus haut point ! Et j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi : le binaire pour windows intègre-t-il toutes les bibliothèques, donc on économise leur recherche et leur chargement ?

 *Quote:*   

> T'ain, les Windows fourgués (avec Norton bien sûr), j'arrive pas à capter comment les gens aiment ça.

 

La peur de tout casser ? Ne vous souvenez-vous pas de la première fois où vous avez touché à un ordinateur ? Perso, j'avais peur de "casser" le système. C'est une fois que je l'ai effectivement cassé et que j'ai compris comment le réinstaller que je me suis lancé au fond dans l'informatique. 

Et comme quelqu'un l'a déjà dit plus haut, les gens n'aiment en général pas se casser la tête.

----------

## kopp

 *Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   T'ain, les Windows fourgués (avec Norton bien sûr), j'arrive pas à capter comment les gens aiment ça. 
> 
> La peur de tout casser ? Ne vous souvenez-vous pas de la première fois où vous avez touché à un ordinateur ? Perso, j'avais peur de "casser" le système. C'est une fois que je l'ai effectivement cassé et que j'ai compris comment le réinstaller que je me suis lancé au fond dans l'informatique. 
> ...

 

ça me rappelle, au début j'avais peur de formater et devoir tout reinstaller, je savais pas faire et si je plantais etc, finalement je me suis fait aider, pusi après j'ai fait tout seul, c'est passé comme un couteau dans du beurre... J'aimais tellement ça qu'après, je le faisais tous les mois, pour le fun  :Wink: 

Sinon, effectivement, les utilisateurs lambda ne sont pas comme nous. Ils paniquent tout le temps. Genre ma mère c'est une catastrophe quand elle utilise l'ordinateur... heureusement qu'elle touche pas au mien !

----------

## Scullder

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Oui je les aide puisque en fait c'est les gens qui habitent pres de chez moi (moins de 100m) donc ouais je fais un peu SAV 
> 
> Sinon je leur ai montré plusieurs distros plusieurs WM et je les ai laissé choisir, les gouts et couleurs ça se discute pas 
> 
> Comme la plupart des ces personnes sonts profs je sais que y en au qui s investiront enfin l'avenir le dira 

 

Je veux pas faire de généralisation bidon ou quoique ce soit, mais AMHA ça doit changer beaucoup de chose par rapport à l'utilisateur moyen.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour Firefox, je sais que la version Windows est effectivement 10 milliards de fois plus performante... j'arriverais presque à m'en servir sans m'endormir sous Windows 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai un pote qui a acheté un portable récemment ... Core 2 Duo, 1 Go de ram, GForce 7300. Bref tout comme le mien sauf que j'ai un Core Duo.. bah j'ai le temps de le démarrer 3 fois avant que le sien démarre. Pour lancer une appli chez lui, faut pas être pressé.
> 
> T'ain, les Windows fourgués (avec Norton bien sûr), j'arrive pas à capter comment les gens aiment ça.

 

En fait, Windows en soit est pas si catastrophique niveau perf, stabilité, etc pour un poste bureautique avec une utilisation pas trop poussée. Le gros problème, c'est le nombre incroyable de merdes installées par défaut (à un moment, la grande folie des assembleurs c'était AOL + Norton). 

L'utilisateur moyen installe toutes les appli qu'il a eu sur cd avec son matériel, se récolte des toolbar et autres joyeuseté de partout, anti virus merdique (en plus il prend un abonnement avec son FAI parce qu'il est mal informé), choppe la blinde de merde avec différents programmes installés ou par P2P en téléchargeant n'importe quoi (des jeux vidéo/logiciels + crack en général), etc et le tout se met en lancement automatique bien sûr  :Smile:  Et je dois en oublier. Ca m'a toujours étonné aussi qu'on puisse utiliser ça, et malheureusement, c'est très répendu, sans que le propriétaire du PC ne comprenne l'état de son windows ^^ 

Ca touche windows, mais ça peut aussi toucher Linux, et quand on voit ce que des admin linux improvisés font sur des serveurs linux livrés pré installés  :Very Happy:  méfiance =]

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, effectivement, les utilisateurs lambda ne sont pas comme nous. Ils paniquent tout le temps. Genre ma mère c'est une catastrophe quand elle utilise l'ordinateur... heureusement qu'elle touche pas au mien !

 

Pareil, dès qu'elle connait pas un truc, elle m'appelle.   :Rolling Eyes:  Genre j'ai installé un anti virus gratuit sur son windows, des fois il y a une alerte "Voulez vous faire la mise à jour", et là voilà, elle sait pas, peur de tout casser, etc alors que pour nous, c'est naturel de naviguer dans les programmes, fenêtres, menu etc.

C'est pour ça que j'aime bien les desktop simple comme gnome (et que leur travail sur l'ergonomie est excellent) ou xfce pour les débutants.

----------

## idodesuke

Moi j'aime po parler info à ce genre d'utilisateur ça me soule (de +en+ en fait)

----------

## E11

Pour les utilisateurs lambda, vous avez tout à fait raison, et quand j'en entends certains parfois, j'en ai presque pitié... 

La seul solution pour ces gens là (qui sont quand même la grande grande majorité actuellement...), est un linux made in windows... c'est à dire un truc qui s'install seulement en insérant un cd dans le lecteur et en appuyant sur ok une ou deux fois max, il faut qu'il ait aussi une utilisation facil où la console et les trucs qui ont l'air compliqué soit quasi inexistant (et présent que pour les admins qui essaye de réglé les quelques problèmes qui peuvent survenir), que tout soi faisable avec une seule et unique souris, que les updates soit largement moins fréquente que sous les linux actuels (genre une nouvelle version de tous les progs une fois par an avec aucune version intermédiaire histoire de ne pas embrouillé les gens et leur donner des possibilité de tout casser - avec par expl : des fichiers de conf à refaire,... -) et tout un tas de chose qui existe déjà, comme un système portage graphique,... 

Le problème, c'est que quand on y réfléchi de plus prêt, un tel système ne serait plus vraiment un linux... Je crois donc qu'il ne serait pas mal de créer un nouveau "cousin" de linux qui serait gérer de cette façon. De cette manière, les utilisateurs poussés comme nous qui voulons le "made in par moi-même",... ne soit pas laissé sur le carreau...

On aurait aussi pu créer une nouvelle installation linux avec ce principe, mais je trouve qu'elle s'éloigne trop de linux pour celà, et que partir sur une base vide et directement pensée pour les "noob" serait de loin plus efficasse...

Maintenant, il faut reconnaitre que celà, c'est uniquement dans le meilleur des mondes, et qu'avant qu'un tel système fasse vraiment l'unanimité, il risque d'y avoir un petit moment d'attente... (du moins avant qu'un windows bis, remplace windows, ca va etre chaud... mais si les administrations européennes, entreprises, ... passe toutes petit à petit à une tel solution, je crois qu'il y a de l'espoir ! (surtout que bcp d'administrations, entreprises,... pensent beaucoup au libre actuellement...)

PS : un tel système pourrait utilisé un wm linuxien ou autres, mais celui-ci serait adapté en conséquence...

PSS : j'ai déjà vu des installs linux de ce type, mais aucune d'entre elles ne m'a convaincue au contraire...

----------

## idodesuke

Ubuntu le cousin Linux???

----------

## lesourbe

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> J'ai converti deja une 10aine de personnes depuis une semaine du moins il voulaient tenter l'aventure sur un OS GNU/Linux je les ai juste un peu poussé a se jeter a l'eau...

 

Moi c'est ceux qui veulent pas que je pousse à l'eau ... niarkl niark niark

PS : ce commentaire n'a rien de constructif ni rien d'instructif, mais on est bien OFF, non ?

Edit parce que j'avais pas tout lu...

le problème pour convaincre les utilisateurs que vous décrivez, c'est d'utiliser des arguments pour les convaincre eux, pas ceux qui nous ont poussé à linux. (si c'est pas bien clair, relisez doucement)

----------

## Scullder

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Pour les utilisateurs lambda, vous avez tout à fait raison, et quand j'en entends certains parfois, j'en ai presque pitié... 
> 
> La seul solution pour ces gens là (qui sont quand même la grande grande majorité actuellement...), est un linux made in windows... c'est à dire un truc qui s'install seulement en insérant un cd dans le lecteur et en appuyant sur ok une ou deux fois max, il faut qu'il ait aussi une utilisation facil où la console et les trucs qui ont l'air compliqué soit quasi inexistant (et présent que pour les admins qui essaye de réglé les quelques problèmes qui peuvent survenir), que tout soi faisable avec une seule et unique souris, que les updates soit largement moins fréquente que sous les linux actuels (genre une nouvelle version de tous les progs une fois par an avec aucune version intermédiaire histoire de ne pas embrouillé les gens et leur donner des possibilité de tout casser - avec par expl : des fichiers de conf à refaire,... -) et tout un tas de chose qui existe déjà, comme un système portage graphique,... 
> 
> Le problème, c'est que quand on y réfléchi de plus prêt, un tel système ne serait plus vraiment un linux... Je crois donc qu'il ne serait pas mal de créer un nouveau "cousin" de linux qui serait gérer de cette façon. De cette manière, les utilisateurs poussés comme nous qui voulons le "made in par moi-même",... ne soit pas laissé sur le carreau...
> ...

 

En fait, ça existe déjà :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/31549-easygate-easyneuf-internet.htm

Je trouve ça assez intéressant, j'aimerai bien voir ce que ça donne avant de le conseiller.

Le problème de Linux, c'est que dans la situation actuelle, faut pas rêver, le gars capable de faire une installation de windows avec ses cd de driver ne sera pas capable d'administrer un système Linux. Par exemple, les driver nvidia, on dit qu'ils sont très simple à installer mais il faut installer les sources du kernel et quitter le serveur X (chose que ne devrait jamais faire un utilisateur, effrayé par la ligne de commande) pour les installer.

Le seul truc à peu près user friendly que j'ai vu, c'est PC-BSD (donc pas du linux xD). On download l'installer nvidia sur pbidir.com, on clique, ça installe et configure tout seul.

Sous Windows, il y a une grande stabilité d'interface driver <-> kernel et des outils pour intégrer correctement un driver à un profil matériel. Sous Linux, on doit compiler les driver pour chaque noyau et modifier des fichiers de config (le xorg.conf est une horreur pour un débutant, et en plus, une erreur et plus rien ne se lance). Le travail peut être fait par la distribution, mais il risque d'y avoir conflit avec les modification des fichiers de conf par l'utilisateur, par exemple toujours, si l'utilisateur a configuré du multi écran dans le xorg.conf.

Comme toujours, la solution vient des constructeurs, un peu de support, une install linux pré-configurée (comme windows en fait, sauf que la phase de configuration sous Linux est plus complexe), et ça roule(rait).

Ce qu'on voudrait ici, c'est faire une distrib Linux installable/configurable par le commun des mortels, et utilisable par le commun des mortels. Sauf que si on sacrifie l'un, l'autre est infaisable. 

Si on écarte l'utilisateur de tous les choix techniques comme Ubuntu, il se rendra vite compte qu'il n'a pas la main sur son système et ce sera beaucoup moins simple du coup.

Si on met face à face l'utilisateur avec les problèmes techniques comme Mandriva, il aura la main sur son système, mais ce sera toujours réservé à un utilisateur avancé.

Ubuntu profitent de très bon logiciels comme udev/hotplug avec un noyau générique qui va charger automatiquement les bons modules pour la gestion de matériel, ou de gnome pour l'utilisabilité et la configuration simplifiée. Sauf qu'à force de vouloir tout épurer, on ne peut plus rien faire sans trifouiller.

On fait comment pour configurer Grub ? "Oh bah c'est simple, suffit de modifier /boot/grub/grub.conf" On fait comment si un module n'est pas présent et n'est pas chargé par hotplug. Réponse : "Oh bah on installe un driver en ligne de commande et on l'ajoute à /etc/modules". On peut ajouter autant de modules proprio qu'on veut à l'install de base pour que ça marche chez le plus grand nombre, ça ne changera rien au problème.

On fait comment pour configurer du multi écran ? On fait comment pour lire des mp3 ? "Oh bah on ajoute trois dépots par synaptic, puis après on installe libmad et totem-xine". D'ailleurs, ça c'est bien débile, ubuntu veut intégrer des driver proprio, soit (vu leurs tunes, ils pourraient aussi sponsoriser fortement le projet nouveau), par contre ils veulent pas intégrer le support des mp3 et d'autres format proprio devenu standards de facto et très bien supportés. Au final, l'utilisateur doit télécharger des trucs genre easyubuntu, installant des dépots non officiels, sacrifiant la stabilité du système, et posant souvent problème lords des upgrade d'une version à une autre.

Il y a eu un gros travail fourni de la part de Mandr[ake|iva] pour fournir des gui, permettant une abstraction des fichiers de config sans trop sacrifier les fonctionnalités. Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il en est étant donné que j'ai pas essayé de Mandriva depuis pas mal de temps, mais c'est uniquement pour ça que je pense que Mandriva est très très supérieure et de loin à des distributions plus "hype" comme Ubuntu. 

A mon avis, la voie de Mandriva est la meilleure, car c'est la seule qui ne laissera pas un utilisateur débutant sans aucune maîtrise sur son système Linux. On peut aussi profiter de la très bonne sélection de logiciels d'Ubuntu sur une Mandriva (sélection des package à l'installation).

En fait, toujours AMHA, essayer de faire migrer des personnes individuellement à linux sans qu'ils ne maîtrisent leur système, c'est du temps perdu. Au prochain achat d'ordinateur, sans vous, ils repasseront sous windows à moins qu'ils acquièrent des compétences et réflexes d'utilisateurs avancés, ce qui à mon avis est totalement contre productif et une grande perte de temps pour un prof par exemple...

On peut toujours en parler, faire de la pub, etc, n'empêche que sans investissement personnel, et si l'effort ne vient pas de l'intéressé (qui ne sera pas intéressé si il est à 3 années lumière de l'informatique ou fait une crise de fanboyisme), c'est perdu d'avance.

Pour moi, il faut directement convaincre les décideurs, les administrateurs, et les personnes ayant la responsabilité sur des parcs de postes utilisateur et sur les choix techniques imposés aux utilisateurs. C'est le seul moyen envisageable (et déjà mis en oeuvre), le reste restera marginal.

Voilà, troll du lundi... euuh... flop à midi (parce que tout le monde travaille et/ou mange). xD

----------

## lesourbe

Tiens ça en parle.

bien marrant les réponses de microsoft (le lien pour les curieux à la fin) et plus encore les commentaires des abrutis (oups pardon, veuillez me modérer svp).

----------

## OuinPis

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> Tiens ça en parle.
> 
> bien marrant les réponses de microsoft (le lien pour les curieux à la fin) et plus encore les commentaires des abrutis (oups pardon, veuillez me modérer svp).

 C'est vrai qu'ils ton commiques les commentaires, et les moutons tellement naifs  :Wink: 

----------

## zsfrack

Et bien en regardant ca j'ai l'impression que le PC va changer de nom pour le Microsoft(R) PC(TM)

----------

## GaMeS

Prêt pour demain ?

----------

## lesourbe

ma formation sur la grippe aviaire ?

----------

## _Seth_

 *E11 wrote:*   

> La seul solution pour ces gens là (qui sont quand même la grande grande majorité actuellement...), est un linux made in windows... (...)

 

Ça existe et tu peux voir leur site web ici. Mouhahaha.

----------

## kwenspc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   La seul solution pour ces gens là (qui sont quand même la grande grande majorité actuellement...), est un linux made in windows... (...) 
> 
> Ça existe et tu peux voir leur site web ici. Mouhahaha.

 

Arf  :Laughing:   un pseudo unix avec derrière une entreprise tout aussi grippe-sous que krosoft. 

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de "solutions" de ce type pour "ces gens là".

Avant les ordi était moins simple à utiliser (OS chiant à installer etc...) et bien qu'à cela ne tienne: on lisait le manuel, on suivait la procédure et quand il y avait un problème on se demerdait! si si! Et là tout d'un coup un "concensus" voudrait que la plupart des gens soient neuneus et incapable de se prendre par la main, des 100% assistés en somme: donc qu'ils sont par défaut incapable d'installer autre chose que zindoz.

N'offrez qu'un seul choix à ces "gens là" genre une mandriva pour pas tomber dans l'exagération: et bien simple ou pas croyez moi qu'ils vont s'y mettre. 

Le truc désormais c'est qu'on a zindoz d'un côté, mac os X de l'autre et diverses distribution Linux parmis tout ça. Et forcément on compare la facilité d'installation de zindoz, mac OS X aux distributions et on tombe tout le temps sur la conclusion que "oh non sont trop bêtes pour pouvoir installer une distri linux si c'est pas aussi simple que zindoz". Je suis pas d'accord, c'est un choix de facilité et de feignantise. 

Quand il n'y avait que DOS sur un 286, avec ces quelques disquettes, ses softs plutôt "roots" comparés à ce qu'on a maintenant. Ben malgré tout fallait soulever ses manches et l'installer pour l'utiliser. Et les manuels étaient pas de trop. Et désormais ça ne serait plus possible? (je ne dis pas non plus que tout le monde se doit d'installer une debian, gentoo ou LFS  :Razz:  mais au moins une Suse, Mandriva ou ubutargl...)

C'est pas un problème de "capacité", c'est juste un problème de GROS POIL dans la main et de moutonnerie ambiante. La situation des OS familiaux ressemble à ça : "ah j'ai le choix entre un produit qui s'installe pas trop difficilement - j'ai juste à cliquer sur suivant - mais qui est pas top, qui offre des failles de sécurité et surtout qui est à l'encontre des lois sur la vie privée. Et j'ai sinon le choix entre divers produit qui demande un tout petit peu plus de temps mais qui n'ont aucuns inconvénients cités plus haut si ce n'est qu'il faut que je vérifis si mon materiel est bien compatible"

Le choix?

"ah ben je prends le premier. Je suis une grosse feignasse, un mouton, qui veut juste faire mumuse avec un pc et envoyer 3 mails - mais pour ça j'ai acheté la super méga grosse bécane de la mort qui tue parce que je veux me la péter - et je ne réfléchis pas plus loin. Je suis un consommateur aveugle et sourd et je ne fais que suivre la mouvance ambiante. Et tant pis si demain mes libertés ne seront que vieux souvenirs."

(bon en vérité c'est plus implacable: ils n'ont jamais entendus parler d'autre chose que zindoz. C'est le problème en fait: un manque cruel de VRAI choix entre divers produits)

La preuve: beaucoup d'entre nous avons réussis à convaincre pas mal de gens juste en leur montrant...que ce n'était pas bien compliqué et qu'il n'y avait pas plus de travail que zindoz. Et même qu'on leur a montré tous ce qu'ils pouvaient y gagner: pas de virus, pas d'usure à l'utilisation (me dites pas que zindoz tourne super bien depuis 3 ans chez vous...vous etes à part. Chaque zindoz que je vois chez un particulier lambda "s'use" à l'utilisation, devient plus mou à la longue et plante plus souvent), pas de spywares et une stabilités bien souvent tout à fait comparable voir même bien meilleures. 

Donc à mon sens, ce n'est pas un problème de produit. Mais beaucoup plus un problème d'information et de raisons "pousse au cul" (désolé pour l'expression mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux, je veux dire par là: OS sans spyware, sans palladium... si ça ça fait pas réagir je comprends plus rien) afin que les users lambda sorte un peu du modèle, et finisse par regarder un peu en dehors de leur oeillères habituelles et qu'enfin ils se retrouisse un tout ptit peu les manches (mais alors vraiment un tout ptit peu). 

Reste à avoir le fric pour diffuser cette information maintenant.  :Neutral: 

----------

## Oupsman

Je ne réagirais que sur un point : l'"usure" prétendue de Windows avec le temps ne vient que d'une chose, l'interface entre la chaise et le clavier  :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai mis ma femme, pourtant loin d'être une buse en informatique, devant ma Gentoo et elle m'a aussitôt bombardé de questions ... S'en est suvi une longue explication sur Linux et je l'ai mis devant l'ubuntu de mon portable, aussi simple que Windows il parait.

Pour moi oui. Mais pas pour ma femme a priori. Autant elle se démerde complètement avec son portable sous XP HOME, autant si je le passe sous Linux je vais passer mon temps à intervenir dessus. Il suffit que je vois le taf que me demande le PC pour les invités, qui demande encore plus de mises à jour que mon PC sous XP PRO (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), pour me rendre compte que non non Linux sur un PC lambda, pas encore le moment, loin de là  :Sad: 

Je vais bientôt avoir un portable, un Inpiron 6400. Livré avec Vista. Je ne dis pas que je ne vais pas installer une petite Gentoo dessus. Mais je ne suis pas certain qu'il fonctionnera plus sous Gentoo que sous Vista ...

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ...

 

très très stéréotypé comme reflexion et assez loin de la réalité (enfin de la mienne  :Smile:  )

pour moi les utilisateurs de "base" se tournent sur ce qu'ils ont l'impression de connaître, c'est vendu avec le PC (j'entends même des professionnels IT dire que l'OS windows livré avec leurs pcs est gratuit, gargl quoi).

Y'a tout plein d'utilisateurs de windows et ils ont tous de "bonnes raisons" de rester sous windows et surtout aucune raison de changer 

"le logiciel livré avec mon appareil photo marche que sous windows et je veux utiliser celui-là, parce que je le connais".

Y'a un tas d'utilisateurs qui sont carrement irrecupérables, les problème de perfs/stabilité/sécurité/liberté ne les concernent pas.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je ne réagirais que sur un point : l'"usure" prétendue de Windows avec le temps ne vient que d'une chose, l'interface entre la chaise et le clavier 
> 
> 

 

C'est ce que je voulais dire en disant que ça ne nous concernais pas car on est censé savoir ce qu'on fait. La plupart des gens ignorent comment virer les spywares, adwares etc... vont sur des sites qui installent tous seul des ptites cochonneries et ne comprennent pas pourquoi ni comment s'en débarasser. Ils n'ont jamais entendu parler de défragmentation etc...

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autant elle se démerde complètement avec son portable sous XP HOME, autant si je le passe sous Linux je vais passer mon temps à intervenir dessus. 
> 
> 

 

Là encore vrai-faux problème. La faute ne vient pas de l'OS mais uniquement des habitudes de l'utilisateur. Ta femme semble s'être habituée à l'interface de xp, elle sait où trouver ses applis, elle appréhende un minimum les concepts (fenetres, le menu démarrer, explorer etc...). Mais ça vient uniquement de l'habitude. Ça revient à ce que j'ai dis: il faut  que les gens aient la volonté de changer. T'inquiètes que quand ils vont se retrouver devant vista il y aura une sacrée periode de transition avant qu'ils s'y sentent comme sous XP, or les concepts sont peu différents. T'imagine bien le "choc" quand ils se retrouvent même sous une UI très simple comme Gnome. Ils ne s'y retrouvent pas, ils doivent réapprendre l'ensemble de l'interface. Une interface, pour peu qu'un bouton change de place c'est exactement comme manipuler un appareil différent, à la différence prêt qu'une interface fournie tellement de fonction que le réapprentissage est très long.

Ce qui me fait donc dire, qu'à l'utilisation, une distribution telle que Suse, Mandriva etc... n'est en rien difficile ni non-prêt pour le user lambda. Ce qui est difficile ce sont les changements d'habitudes des utilisateurs. C'est monstrueux le temps qu'il faut parfois à beaucoup de gens pour s'habituer à une nouvelle version d'un même outil (au hasard: word, outlook), j'ai travaillé un temps en maintenance et je suis tombé à cette éqpoue très souvent sur des utilisateurs(trices) qui me demandait de ne pas installer word 2000 parce qu'ils se disaient perdus et qu'ils préféraient word 97. Tout ça pour dire que ce changement d'outil (de l'OS à l'application) vient surtout d'une volonté de l'utilisateur à se re-former et passer du temps pour cela. (et ça vient à ce que j'ai dis aussi: beaucoup sont super feignants et ne veulent en aucun cas changer d'un iota ou alors au pire du pire veulent bien - sont obligés - de changer de versions... alors penser à changer d'OS, houla surtout pas!)

Pour les MAJ je ne vois pas vraiment où le problème, si tu parle de "temps" là je rectifie tout de suite: gentoo n'est PAS pour le user lambda ^^ (ah ça oui ça prend du temps à mettre à jour une gentoo, et son utilisation ne vise en aucun cas le user lambda)

Pour Ubuntu (pour contre-exemple) ça se fait en 2 clics... faut pas exagérer   :Wink:  (c'est une distri qui vise le user lambda)

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour moi les utilisateurs de "base" se tournent sur ce qu'ils ont l'impression de connaître, c'est vendu avec le PC (j'entends même des professionnels IT dire que l'OS windows livré avec leurs pcs est gratuit, gargl quoi).
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est vrai que mon discours semble stéréotypé mais parce qu'il n'est pas exhaustif. 

Mais "c'est vendu avec le PC" revient à ce que j'ai dit: il y aurait différents produits proposés, ça forcerait le consommateur à réfléchir (le problème de l'information: en fait de l'offre, de la publicité, de la vente etc...). Et je suis sûr qu'une bonne part, serait tout à fait interessé par un produit Linux. Tout est question de marketing. Les distros Linux n'ont aucun marketing visant le marché des pc familiaux. Si ils en avaient les moyens je suis sûr que krosoft aurait du soucis à se faire, car ça se vendrait et surtout - et c'est le plus important - les fabricants de materiels ne se poseraient même plus la question: ils feraient des drivers compatibles.

----------

## davidou2a

d'autant plus que y a des gens "faits" pour l informatique et d'autres non, quand je vois certains gars qui ont peur de supprimer un soft sous windows, vous imaginez un user comme ça sous un autre systeme??

Et puis le fait d'etre pompeusement nommé "Administrateur de l'ordinateur" les incitera pas a passer sous linux vu qu ils penseront ne pas avoir le controle total (eh oui c est bete un end user basique) alors que feraient ils? il feraient ce que j ai deja vu ouvrir une session graphique en root et vouloir supprimer des repertoires qui leurs semblent servir a rien (ex tmp et riez pas j'ai deja vu ça)

Enfin voila  :Confused:  mais le plus gros mal c est bien la désinformation et la mauvaise information, la faineantise oui et non, il faut aussi admetre qu on est pas tous taillés pour l informatique, pour les GROS pc pour envoyer deux mail, la faute est partagé certains vendeurs y trouvent un profit substantiel... 

70% des utilisateur windows c'est bureautique surf et email et aussi beaucoup de P2P (illegal) via emule... bref ceux la peuvent changer mais ils voudront jamais parceque y la peur de l inconnu... ect ect  bref c est une peu un cercle infernal...

----------

## razer

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour moi oui. Mais pas pour ma femme a priori. Autant elle se démerde complètement avec son portable sous XP HOME, autant si je le passe sous Linux je vais passer mon temps à intervenir dessus. 

 

Le débat est faussé par les habitudes qu'a pris ta femme...

Ma mère, qui a 60 ans passé, a appris l'info sur une ubuntu. Au début, elle était tellement douée, que la première fois que je l'ai mis devant le PC elle a pris la souris, l'a soulevée du tapis, l'a dirigée vers l'écran comme si c'était une télécommande en me demandant ce qu'elle devait faire.

Tout çà pour situer son niveau de compétence.

Aujourd'hui elle se débrouille vraiment bien : elle envoie des mails, surfe sur internet (aussi douée que dans les magasins pour piocher les bonnes affaires  :Wink:  ), regarde des films, écoute de la musique.

Elle a même récemment appris à télécharger de la musique sur jamendo et graver les morceaux pour les écouter sur sa chaine...

Or, mes parents viennent juste d'acheter un portable, sous XP : elle est complètement perdue dessus, et assome mon père de questions. Il sature tellement, qu'il m'a demandé d'y installer Ubuntu, pour qu'elle retrouve le truc qu'elle a l'habitude d'utiliser...

Mon père, ma femme, ma soeur, et elle utilisent tous Ubuntu et en sont très contents. Je n'interviens quasiment jamais, alors qu'avant c'était le bordel.

Alors, biensûr, de temps en temps j'entends parler d'un cdrom interactif emprunté à la médiathèque : comment faire pour le visionner, blabla.

Ben tu peux pas, et c'est aussi grâce à çà que je n'ai pas besoin de nettoyer, réinstaller, réparer ton ordi tous les 3 mois car tu y as foutu la merde. Alors tu regardes wikipedia, tu te loues un DVD, mais tu oublies ce genre de choses peu utiles. Vu comme çà, çà passe relativement bien...

Tu vois, à chacun ses expériences...

----------

## kwenspc

Superbe début de matinée... Qu'est ce que je reçois dans ma boite mail? Une pub d'un vendeur de pièces info au sujet de vista qui est désormais disponible. Avec des phrases choc genre (des phrases choc?) "Beaucoup d'entre vous l'attendez depuis longtempts" et blablabla et blablabla...

Oui allez perso je l'attends au tournant celui là.

----------

## marvin rouge

Et ce matin, sur France Inter, de multiples "reportages" sur ce système "qui équipe 95% des pc dans le monde" blah blah blah .... multimédia ... blah blah blah ... sécurité ....  blah blah ... internet explorer ....

Dans le même pseudo-reportage, ça ne dérange pas le journaliste de dire que Microsoft vient de dépenser 500 millions d'euros pour la communication/pub, et en même temps de dire que Windows est tout nouveau, sécurisé (la preuve, c'est Microsoft qui l'annonce dans ses communiqués).

Tout ça sans jingle de pub, mais pendant les infos. Youpi !

C'était mon coup de sang du matin. Bonne journée à vous.

----------

## lesourbe

 *razer wrote:*   

> tu te loues un DVD, mais tu oublies ce genre de choses peu utiles.

 

Notons bien (NB aurait dit Jules César, à moins qu'il s'exprimasse en grec) que c'est probablement illegal ce que tu dis là...

En France, les systèmes libres sont interdits de multimedia (c'est pas exact mais c'est quand même un peu à ce que ça revient)

Donc on parle d'alternative libre, mais c'est maintenant devenu l'alternative illegale (dans la plupart des cas et en France en tout cas).

le rappel qui fâche.

----------

## davidou2a

Moi j'ai trouvé  ceçi :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34340-microsoft-windows-vista-office-etudiants.htm

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34354-windows-vista-business-etudiants-msdnaa.htm

Pathetique n'est ce pas  :Smile:  enfin je preferes voir ce qui suit moi  :Smile: 

http://www.lemondeinformatique.fr/actualites/lire-la-commission-europeenne-devoile-son-rapport-a-la-gloire-du-logiciel-libre-21828.html

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai trouvé  ceçi :
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34340-microsoft-windows-vista-office-etudiants.htm
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34354-windows-vista-business-etudiants-msdnaa.htm
> ...

 

Ah les pôvres chtits n'étudiants qui pourront pas faire les moutons et qui devront soit copier ("ouais cool, c'est gratos comme ça!") soit se le payer avec un nouveau pc... je les plains, méchant krosoft. 

peuvent pas se mettre à un VRAI OS, nididiou!

----------

## Scullder

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai trouvé  ceçi :
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34340-microsoft-windows-vista-office-etudiants.htm
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34354-windows-vista-business-etudiants-msdnaa.htm
> ...

 

Bah non, pas trop. Les étudiants utilisent aujourd'hui les logiciels qui leurs sont accessibles. C'est à dire, des daubes comme dev c++, (souvent sans comprendre qu'il y a mingwin / gcc derrière), apache/php/mysql (c'est facile d'installer le tout avec easyphp, wamp5, etc), etc.

Avec windows vista, microsoft "offre" aussi aux étudiants visual studio et pas mal de logiciels utilisés dans le monde professionnel.

Ok, dans un monde idéal, tout le monde devrait programmer sous Linux toussa, mais comme on n'est pas dans un monde idéal, ça permettra à ceux qui veulent s'y intéresser de se former pour trouver un emploi plus tard.

Ce serait criminel de ne pas former les étudiants sur les outils réellement utilisé en entreprise, de leur imposer des idées et de les empêcher de postuler sur 50% des postes.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   Moi j'ai trouvé  ceçi :
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34340-microsoft-windows-vista-office-etudiants.htm
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34354-windows-vista-business-etudiants-msdnaa.htm
> ...

 

C'est pas à cause de Windows Vista "gratuit" que les étudiants ne s'intéresseront pas à Linux, étant donné que c'est deux systèmes totalement différent, et que Linux ne se définit pas par opposition à Windows. Je doute que les personnes ayant décider de passer à Linux juste parce que c'est gratuit et sans s'encombrer d'autres questions soient arriver à en tirer quelque chose.

A partir du moment où l'utilisateur se pose d'autres questions, une grande étape est franchie, et il est déjà certainement plus critique.

AMHA, y'a de la place pour beaucoup de systèmes, et Linux ne va pas disparaître du paysage du jour au lendemain. Si on veut arriver à un bon équilibre offre / demande d'emploi, il faut laisser faire les choses (du moins dans ce cas précis).

Personnellement, j'ai confiance dans le libre pour prendre plus de parts de marché, et avec les pdm, les étudiants (et profs) s'y intéresseront naturellement (enfin, vaut mieux pour eux xD).

Sinon, je suis étudiant en DUT Info, et de mon côté, l'impact de la campagne de Microsoft est (très) faible. La preuve, c'est que Vista est dispo gratuitement depuis 1 mois et que personne ne s'en est rendu compte.

D'un autre côté, le libre est encore associé à gratuit... 

Finalement, je pense que les techno les mieux maîtrisées dans ma promo sont Java et php / mysql. On a eu trop peu d'heures de tp sur asp.net.

Donc bon, du chemin à faire pour Microsoft, c'est pas pour tout de suite xD

----------

## agm650

euh :p

juste pour info, a la fac, y a pas forcement du windows tout partout  :Smile: 

au minimum a paris 6, on a de tout ( win2000, fedora, mac os (dans une seule salle mais bon) )  :Very Happy:  , en plus le boot par défaut est sous linux (pas sur les Mac, sur les Mac y a que Mac os  :Smile:  )

de base, la majorité des TP sont sur linux, et je vous garanti qu'on les voit passer le GCC et autre  :Wink: 

fin bref, de tt facon, le winwin vista gratuit pour les étudiant ca n'est valable que pour ceux dont l'ecole/fac fait partie du msndnaa ou un truc dans le genre.

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> (...)Toute information communiquée lors de linscription qui savérerait approximative ou inexacte - tel un nom détablissement fantaisiste, une adresse incorrecte, ou bien encore une identité non enregistrée auprès de létablissement - entraînera lannulation automatique de linscription. (...) Vous acceptez que votre statut étudiant soit vérifié par nos services auprès de votre établissement. (...)

 

J'adore...   :Exclamation:   Et vive le respect de la confidentialité des données nominatives, le croisement des fichiers, la revente, etc etc

// DSL, depuis 1 semaine je suis en plein dans une problématique CNIL tordue et qd je lis ce genre de choses j'ai les dents du fond qui grincent   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ani... défend les jeunes (malgré eux) ils se foutent de tout !  'tain tout fout le camp :'-(

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> peuvent pas se mettre à un VRAI OS, nididiou!

 

Si on pouvait éviter ce genre de phrases à la con qui apportent strictement rien au débat, ce serait bien  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

Certes, mais considérez un peu l'exemple de ma femme comme le switcher type, en entreprise comme chez un particulier, et vous verrez que les coûts de support risquent d'exploser pendant disons ... les 6 premiers mois.

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (...)Toute information communiquée lors de l�inscription qui s�avérerait approximative ou inexacte - tel un nom d�établissement fantaisiste, une adresse incorrecte, ou bien encore une identité non enregistrée auprès de l�établissement - entraînera l�annulation automatique de l�inscription. (...) Vous acceptez que votre statut étudiant soit vérifié par nos services auprès de votre établissement. (...) 

 

la suite est à déguster à la petite cuillière:

 *Quote:*   

> Vous vous engagez à utiliser les logiciels Microsoft dans un but exclusivement non commercial, et notamment à ne pas monnayer le produit du travail réalisé grâce aux logiciels téléchargés, ou à faire fructifier de quelque manière que ce soit l’utilisation de ces logiciels.

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  même Stallman ne l'aurait pas osé !

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Ah les pôvres chtits n'étudiants qui pourront pas faire les moutons et qui devront soit copier ("ouais cool, c'est gratos comme ça!") soit se le payer avec un nouveau pc... je les plains, méchant krosoft.

 

A mon avis il ne faut pas non plus "traiter" les gens de moutons parce qu'ils utilisent un sysème microsoft, cela me parait un peu exagéré et surtout un peu faux. Je pense tout simplement que ces personnes sont des gens "lambda" (il faudra d'ailleurs définir l'utilisateur lambda, parce que ça peut varier d'un esprit à un autre...) qui ont d'autres soucis que l'informatique dans leur vie. Tout le monde n'est pas geek, les utilisateurs de linux doivent l'admettre. Se poser des questions sur son OS c'est bien, ne pas s'en poser n'est pas forcément un manque d'intelligence.

Quand je m'achète une voiture, j'en ai rien à péter de savoir ce qu'il y a dedans, ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout. Dans ce cas je me fie aux différents avis, publicités etc.... Je suis sûrement un mouton dans ce cas aux yeux de certains, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le bon terme... Pour l'informatique c'est pareil : il faut laisser libre les gens de faire ce qu'ils veulent ! Si un jour ces mêmes gens se posent assez de questions pour comprendre les limites d'un windows, alors ils migreront petit à petit vers d'autre systèmes comme Linux, ce n'est qu'une question de temps à mon avis. Il ne faut pas oublier que Linux est encore relativement jeune.

ps : je suis passé devant surcouf tout à l'heure et j'ai vu tout le bordel qu'ils font pour vendre vista ! Ben je comprends pourquoi les gens ne jurent que par Microsoft : les différentes démos, videos et tout et tout sont belles, claires et plutôt mensongaires. On voit mieux pourquoi les personnes qui n'y connaissent rien choisissent de prendre une belle boite vista plutôt qu'un pauvre bout de carton "powerpack" caché au fond du magasin avec un pinguin déssiné dessus.

----------

## lost_in_the_shell

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ah les pôvres chtits n'étudiants qui pourront pas faire les moutons et qui devront soit copier ("ouais cool, c'est gratos comme ça!") soit se le payer avec un nouveau pc... je les plains, méchant krosoft. 
> 
> A mon avis il ne faut pas non plus "traiter" les gens de moutons parce qu'ils utilisent un sysème microsoft, cela me parait un peu exagéré et surtout un peu faux. Je pense tout simplement que ces personnes sont des gens "lambda" (il faudra d'ailleurs définir l'utilisateur lambda, parce que ça peut varier d'un esprit à un autre...) qui ont d'autres soucis que l'informatique dans leur vie. Tout le monde n'est pas geek, les utilisateurs de linux doivent l'admettre. Se poser des questions sur son OS c'est bien, ne pas s'en poser n'est pas forcément un manque d'intelligence.
> 
> Quand je m'achète une voiture, j'en ai rien à péter de savoir ce qu'il y a dedans, ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout. Dans ce cas je me fie aux différents avis, publicités etc.... Je suis sûrement un mouton dans ce cas aux yeux de certains, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le bon terme... Pour l'informatique c'est pareil : il faut laisser libre les gens de faire ce qu'ils veulent ! Si un jour ces mêmes gens se posent assez de questions pour comprendre les limites d'un windows, alors ils migreront petit à petit vers d'autre systèmes comme Linux, ce n'est qu'une question de temps à mon avis. Il ne faut pas oublier que Linux est encore relativement jeune.
> ...

 

+1 clair je suis entierement de ton avis , je pense qu'en fait (aprés ce n'est que mon avis) que le problême des gens , ayant soit disant peur de Linux , (pas de support sav pour son imprimante epson pour encore pas d'assistance téléphonique pour le kit de connexion wanadoo ) ce n'est pas de changer d'environnement en lui même (ce n'est pas pire que de changer de voiture pour reprendre l'exemple de

 theniaky) , comme on dit le changement çà ne fait pas de mal et çà ne tu pas.

Je pense simplement ce que problême est régulierement rencontré à cause d'un manque de communication et également un manque de qualifications (trouvez un vendeurs  surcouf par exemple qui est capable de bien vous expliquer comment marche linux et à quoi çà sert il n'y en a pas beaucoup).... vu les budgets investis par krosoft rien que pour la pub concernant Vista, celui ci doit être gigantesque (contrairement à Linux qui est libre) , je ne cherche pas du tout à les défendre loin de là (ref : ma signature   :Smile:   ) mais surtout à comprendre .

Si des démonstrations de Mandriva par exemple seraient mise à dispositions aux utilisateurs débutants , rien qu'avec une video de beryl je peu vous garantir qu'il y en aurait un bon paquet qui passerait le cap (bon beryl c'est un exemple hein ) , je pense que si les gens seraient plus informer çà serait completement différent , tout comme dans la société dans laquelle nous vivons actuellement, regardez autour de vous et vous vous rendrez belle et bien compte qu'il existe de gros problêmes de communications dans notre system.

(la pluspart des compagnes publicitaires quelles soient politiques ou commerciales sont de la poudre aux yeux comme le dit si bien theniaky pour krosoft)

----------

## kopp

Je suis désolé de vous contredire mais des gens qui achète sans réfléchir, sans essayer de comprendre ce qu'on leur vend quelque chose qui leur revient à 1000 euros, ce sont des moutons. Personnellement, pour un tel investissement, quelque soit le domaine, je me renseignerais avant, je ferais appel à des amis connaisseurs etc. ça va de même pour les voitures hein... voir pire. Acheter une voiture parce que la brochure et la pub sont sympa...

----------

## ghoti

Ce qui me frappe, c'est la relative froideur des médias, du moins si on compare l'"événement vista" avec celui de la sortie de XP et même de w95.

Hier, c'était la belle Béatrice Schönberg de France2 qui émettait des réserves et aujourd'hui, le journal télévisé belge (RTBF - La Une) présentait un reportage d'environ 4 minutes :

- 40 secondes consacrées à la "nouvelle" proprement dite

- 1'45 pour la description de vista, y compris sa gourmandise et le fait que les ordinateurs de plus de 3 ans risquaient de ne pas pouvoir le faire tourner.

On insiste lourdement sur les abus de position dominante manifestés par m$ et son hyper-richissime fondateur.

A mourir de rire : les réponses affligeantes d'un représentant de microsoft BeLux!  :Laughing: 

J'ai cru deviner un peu de sarcasme dans les propos du journaliste et du présentateur...

- 1'45 consacrées aux systèmes alternatifs où on voit un prof d'unif vanter la puissance, voire la supériorité de Linux et dénoncer les abus de m$.

D'accord, on y parle plus de gratuité que de liberté, les images évoquent des distributions obsolètes depuis longtemps (Mandrake, SuSE-6.3 ...) mais toujours est-il que le sentiment de sympathie est plus qu'évident ! On n'aurait jamais imaginé cela il y a seulement 5 ans !

La conclusion du reportage : "Un click alternatif au click très commercial de microsoft : à vous de choisir, finalement!"

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, on peut récupérer le flux mms à cette adresse :

mms://wm.streampower.be/skynet/MDS/RTBF/MC-06R-IebTnS2n7.wmv

Après avoir chargé les 25 premiers mégas du flux ( mplayer url_flux -dumpstream -dumpfile fichier_out.wmv ), le reportage commence à la position 10:40.Last edited by ghoti on Tue Jan 30, 2007 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Ouep, à l'époque ou je me suis acheté mon baladeur MP3, je me suis renseigné avant!

Conclusion : ne pas acheter d'Ipod!

(bon à l'époque ils ne faisaient pas mémoire flash, mais bon ... me suis tenu au courant pas mal de temps ... suffisamment pour baver sur le iAudio X5)

Quand j'ai acheté une guitare, j'ai un pote musicien qui est venu avec moi, etc etc etc.

M'enfin cette démarche n'est pas innée chez moi, ca date de quelques années seulement.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> quelque chose qui leur revient à 1000 euros

 

Euh... une license Vista ne coute pas ce prix là j'espère !

 *Quote:*   

> Acheter une voiture parce que la brochure et la pub sont sympa...

 

C'est malheureusement ce que font la plupart des gens... Je prenais l'exemple des voitures car c'est la première chose qui me venait à l'esprit. Le souci n'est pas la somme en jeu, mais bien des centres d'intérêt de chacun. De plus, le but premier d'une voiture est de se déplacer, or toutes les voitures le font, pour moi le reste n'est que gadget... Pour un OS c'est pareil, avec windows on peut aller sur internet, regarder ses mails et utiliser un traitement de texte : pourquoi aller chercher ailleurs ? La gratuité n'est hélas même plus un argument vu que windows est soit "donné" avec la machine, soit téléchargé...

En fait je voulais surtout dire que par expérience, qualifier mon entourage de moutons n'a jamais éveillé leur conscience, non pas parce qu'ils sont ignorants, mais parce qu'ils n'ont pas les même préoccupations. Dans le passé, ce n'est pas parce que je me sentais à côté de la plaque que j'ai testé linux, mais par simple curiosité, et j'y suis resté : tout le monde est curieux pour certains domaines, mais pas forcément l'informatique.

----------

## ghoti

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   quelque chose qui leur revient à 1000 euros 
> 
> Euh... une license Vista ne coute pas ce prix là j'espère !

 

Pas tout-à-fait (quoique ...) mais il faut compter les frais induits (upgrade ...)

----------

## kopp

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *theniaky wrote:*    *Quote:*   quelque chose qui leur revient à 1000 euros 
> 
> Euh... une license Vista ne coute pas ce prix là j'espère ! 
> 
> Pas tout-à-fait (quoique ...) mais il faut compter les frais induits (upgrade ...)

 

Ouais je parlais de l'achat d'un pc complet  :Wink: 

Enfin la licence n'est pas donnée non plus, voir c'est même du vol par rapport aux prix pratiqués sur le territoire américain.

en ce qui concerne les voitures, personnellement, les gadget je m'en fous, ce qui compte, c'est le comportement routier et le confort de conduite. 

Toujours est-il que les gens qui ont en rien à battre de leur liberté et tout ça, ceux qui piratent etc, ça me sort par les yeux car c'est à cause de gens comme ça qu'on est au point où on en est...

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis désolé de vous contredire mais des gens qui achète sans réfléchir

 

Ils ne connaissent que dal à l'informatique et de mon coté les amis connaisseurs sont tous sous windows, des faux geek? naaaaannnn juste des peertopistes qui ont un PC, le net et qui sl'a pète! Bah hey emule ça permet de jouer gratos à des jeux (qui fonctionnent et s'installent facile sous windows) et de récupérer des films, séries, manga, musiques aussi (d'ailleur j'ai plutôt l'impression d'assister à un truc du genre c'est sti qu'en a le plus k la plus grosse)... m'enfin à part ça je ne vois pas à quoi sert leur machine... un couple d'amis qui ne connait même pas wikipédia, un pote qui à besoin d'un PC et d'internet pour msn, needforspeed et autres jeux au mieux pour passer des commandes en ligne... au mieux, ou la tite vielle qui veut juste faire des rencontres sur Meetic (alors elle je pense pas qu'elle se soucie de linux ou windows ou vista ou trucmachin) enfin l'ami qu'elle a finalement rencontré qui lui utilise sa machine pour reconstituer toute sa généalogie. Je m'arrète là. Leur point commun: ils ne se soucient pas des logiciels qu'ils utilisent mais juste de ce qu'ils peuvent faire avec! Il ne cherche pas à comprendre comment ça fonctionne ils font fonctionner c'est tout...

Je pense surtout que les nouvelles technologies sont un peu trop nouvelles pour le moment les gens sont bouche bé devant la moindre innovation et avoir le dernier truc à la mode c'est fun, comme le dit theniaky linux est jeune, encore trop jeune à mon avis et pas encore assez fun (pour vous si ça c'est sur)... 

M'enfin en lisant les news sur linuxfr et autres j'ai vraiment l'impression que des choses se contruisent autour de linux et des logiciels libres, quand même, ça me rassure. L'idéal serait de faire de tout ça un phénomène de société, il faut faire parler mais il faut aussi avoir pas mal de choses à proposer forcément et évidemment les jeux en font partie (pour le moment ça évolue mais c'est pas l'extase)... ... ... ...

L'avantage avec les logiciels libres c'est qu'ils peuvent assez facilement s'adapter aux gens puisqu'ils évoluent en fonctions de leurs besoins/envies c'est aussi un avantage qu'il faut mettre en avant et c'est ce qui me fait dire que finalement on aura le dernier mot! J'espère juste être encore vivant pour voir ca...

En tout cas on a juste besoin de temps (eux aussi) mais une fois la machine lancé on ne pourra plus l'arreter!

Franchement les DRM je n'y crois plus trop ils sont déjà troué de partout!

----------

## lesourbe

non, linux n'est pas trop jeune, il est même bien plus mûr que windows selon mon avis 

Le soucis c'est que les sociétés éditrices de logiciels et les constructeurs de matériel ont choisi windows depuis longtemps.

Ca fait que se battre contre ce genre de monopole est quasi impossible, les gens (moutons, lambda ou votre grande tante) sont bien trop coincés dans ce piège à consommateurs qu'est windows... enfin quand je dis windows, c'est tout microsoft : office et les autres saloperies qu'ils vendent...

Mais aussi les constructeurs de matériels qui font des drivers fermés uniquement windows.

Les editeurs de logiciels ... sous windows; de jeux, sous directX.

Même IBM, qu'on pourrait croire tourné sur linux, ne sort pas de version linux de son client notes.

Et novell avec son accord, euh ça va déraper en troll là...

Enfin la liste et longue...

Ainsi, pour gagner, faire que linux soit réellement une alternative grand publique, il faut casser cette chaîne de solidarité (association de malfaiteurs diraient certains) qui n'a comme but que de vider plus encore le porte monnaie du bon consommateur (c'est comme ça que je les appelle les gens, lamba, moutons et même votre grande tante).

Techniquement, linux est prêt.

Mais techniquement, ça suffit pas.

500 millions de dollars de campagne marketing pourraient changer la donne cependant.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Techniquement, linux est prêt.
> 
> Mais techniquement, ça suffit pas.
> ...

 

Voilà. C'est un problème d'information: les gens sont trop "moutons" pour chercher à savoir par eux même (quand on y connait rien on se renseigne un minimum, on fonce pas tête baissée), ils faut donc avoir le moyen de leur faire parvenir l'information. Et malheureusement: il faut beaucoup d'argent.  :Neutral: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Mon diagnostic : GNU/Linux est inconnu du grand public. Les problèmes de liberté également.

Mon remède : je parle (notamment de la Philosophie GNU), je montre (LiveCD sur leurs ordinateurs) et j'installe lorsqu'ils me donnent le feu vert (avec GNU/Linux en première ligne du chargeur de démarrage  :Wink:   :Laughing:  ). Je leur montre l'installation via le gestionnaire de paquet et configure avec eux les logiciels dont ils ont le plus besoin (en général aMule...).

L'année dernière j'ai du installer 4 ou 5 Ubuntu comme cela.

Mais ceci n'est pas suffisant. Il permet de faire connaître GNU/Linux mais l'adoption en masse des logiciels libres passera par les entreprises/institutions. Et là je me prends à croire qu'on le vit en ce moment ! Devant le coût associé au passage à Vista l'alternative libre va de plus en plus être choisie : le PC de la secrétaire coûte 450, les licenses Vista + Office 2007 le double ! Les changements d'habitudes sont du même ordre de grandeur lors d'un passage XP -> Vista que lors d'un passage XP -> Ubuntu (on procède par étapes : Firefox puis OpenOffice et enfin tout le système d'exploitation). L'administration de la machine est largement simplifiée sous GNU/Linux (plus de virus, défragmentation, mise à jour sans gestionnaire de paquets, etc.) et le système est de meilleur qualité (stabilité, gestion des permissions, etc.).

Une fois que Monsieur Tout Le Monde utilisera GNU/Linux au boulot, il voudra faire de même chez lui.

Le combat se joue plus sur le plan politique car les avancés du logiciel libres pourraient être freinées par des DRMs et autres brevets logiciels complètement immoraux.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Une fois que Monsieur Tout Le Monde utilisera GNU/Linux au boulot, il voudra faire de même chez lui. 

 

Alors ça, c'est certain !

Parce que évidemment, pour un "débutant", utiliser une distrib' GNU/Linux chez soi, et Windows au boulot, ben c'est pas évident...

J'ai ce cas à la maison   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lesourbe

Y'a des vicieux qui invoquent la fragmentation comme point négatif de windows ... Fat jveux bien, mais NTFS, quand même pas des masses, non ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> Fat jveux bien, mais NTFS, quand même pas des masses, non ?

 

La dernière fois que j'ai eu du NTFS ça fragmentait presque autant que du FAT mais sur du plus long terme. (il fallait 4 à 6 fois plus de temps)

Comparé au taux de fragmentation de nos FS (ext3, reseir 3 ou 4, XFS etc...), c'est pas du tout vicieux de dire que les FS made in krosoft fragmentent.

----------

## lesourbe

C'est pas faux, mais le consommateur moyen n'en a cure.

les arguments en faveur de linux qui pourraient toucher le consommateur sont :

-l'absence quasi totale de virus

-stabilité (quoiqu'y'en a plein qui sont tellement habitués à windows qu'un plantage c'est normal pour eux)

-la gratuité (plus que le fait qu'il soit libre)

-le "ça en jette, plus que ton truc que t'as payé" (ça marche avec certains)

Après y'a beaucoup d'arguments pour les technophiles, mais ça touche pas le grand public.

----------

## kwenspc

Ah ok. Bon là on touche au problème marketing en fait.

----------

## lesourbe

Carrement, la grande puissance de crosoft, c'est son équipe marketing, suivie de près par son équipe de juristes prêts à prendre la relève !

l'équipe de devs vient seulement en 72 ème position.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> le "ça en jette, plus que ton truc que t'as payé" (ça marche avec certains) 

 

Ben ouais je pensais à ca.

 *Quote:*   

> Ah ok. Bon là on touche au problème marketing en fait.

 

Bah oui ca se résume à ca en fait.

 *Quote:*   

> Framasoft est un site internet collaboratif à géométrie variable dont le sujet est le logiciel libre et son état d’esprit. Il a pour objectif principal de faire découvrir le logiciel libre au plus large public.

 

Il y a ce genre d'initiative

et cet aspect communautaire autour du logiciel libre, c'est notre marketing à nous ca, c'est aussi (surtout) la dessus que ca se joue...

Je suis même tombé sur une radio qui parle logiciel libre mais je sais plus laquelle...

----------

## lesourbe

ça reste marginal et hors sujet comparé au tabassage médiatique hollywoodien de crosoft d'en ce moment.

----------

## pititjo

Il y a quelque chose qu'on oublie trop facilement quant à la facilité d'utilisation d'un OS. En soit, je ne suis pas sûr que Linux soit plus simple que Windows ou l'inverse : tout est question d'habitude !

Oupsman parlait de l'expérience de sa femme sous linux. Si elle n'a pas trouvé ces marques c'est uniquement qu'elle n'a pas l'habitude, qu'elle cherchait à s'y retrouvé avec ses habitudes sous windows. Du coup, ça devient moins évident que Firefox se lance via Application (en haut de l'écran !) > Internet > Mozilla Firefox (quand ce n'est pas «Navigateur internet») puisqu'elle a l'habitude de le lancer via le bureau ou via le menu démarrer.

Je prend maintenant l'exemple de ma sur. Elle n'a jamais été sous windows, elle ne connais que fedora sous gnome. Et ben vous auriez du l'entendre expliquer à une copine comment on utilisait msn :

L'inscription sur le site de msn pas de soucis puis arrive l'installation du client... 

- Alors tu lance un terminal.

- Un quoi ?

- Application > Outils système > Terminal

- J'ai pas ça moi !

- Ha oui ! C'est vrai maintenant c'est dans Accessoires.

- Je trouve pas !

- Bon, c'est pas grave tu note et tu tapera ce que je vais te dire quand tu auras trouvé.

- OK vas-y.

- alors, tu tape "su", puis il va te demander le mot de passe root, quand tu l'as tapé tu tape "yum install gaim"

... Bref, je vais pas vous décrire toute la manip mais c'était édifiant. Mon père était mort de rire, surtout quand la copine a rappeler parcequ'elle avait trouvé la commande msdos et que c'était de la merde son ordi parce que ça marchait pas.

Perso, je me suis arrêté a Windows 95 et quand j'ai l'occasion de toucher à du XP il m'arrive d'halluciner tellement je trouve les choses illogiques. Ma copine ne jure que par l'intuitivité de Photoshop par rapport à Gimp sous prétexte qu'elle trouve plus vite sous photoshop. Sauf que moi, je ne trouve jamais rien dans toshop.

Et puis c'est pas la fac qui va donner envie d'utiliser linux. Je suis à Paris 6 en section de biologie. On a accès à linux pendant les tp d'informatique et par la salle informatique (l'utes pour ceux qui connaissent).

Déjà, personne n'aime les tp d'info qui ne sont ni adaptés au grand débutants ni à ceux qui s'y connaissent un peu, ensuite, c'est du window maker moche et on ne peu, a priori, utiliser qu'une version buggé de nedit et un terminal. Le tout pour faire de l'octave (beurk). C'est moche, c'est pas pratique et ça donne l'inpression de revenir de 10 ans en arrière.

En salle informatique, il y a un dual boot : soit un client win2000 déjà chargé soit mandriva dans une machine virtuelle. On prend facilement 20 fois plus de temps a accèder à un navigateur en passant par linux que par windows. Du coup, même moi je passe par win (et pourtant j'aime pas ça !).

Bref, les gens ont des habitudes et c'est ce qui rend les migration plus difficiles. En plus, la vision que les gens ont de linux est faussée. Il y a deux chose à faire pour que linux soit adopté :

- proposer le choix de l'os à la vente du pc

- montrer de vrai linux dès les premier pas en informatique (école primaire ?) en comparaison aux autres OS

De toute façon, cette génération est foutue.

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour tout le monde ...

 [OFF] toujours pas d'internet demande depuis 45 jours rhaaa [/OFF]

 Le document fourni en premier post est proprement hallucinant ... j'ai tout lu et j'en ... rigole ..

 Je m'explique ...

 Vista = 95% du parc d'ici 5 ans environ ... ok ------------------------\_____________ Verrouillage

 Internet 2.0 voire 3.0 ... tout orienté vers la sécurité .... ok --------/

 En fait un schisme se prépare en informatique ... et surtout sur internet ... 

nous aurons les clicclic agence de voyages et wma à acheter et 

de l'autre une communauté désireuse d'améliorer son système et ses applications , 

capable de véhiculer des idées nouvelles au niveau du système.

 Un jour viendras

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Un jour viendras

 

J'aime croire à cette idée.

[edit]

j'étoffe l'idée: 

à vouloir "boucler" son propre business alors même que des concurrents potentiels plus souples - et surtout offrant plus de libertés - apparaissent. Il y a un risque de voir microsoft s'embourber dans son propre "business plan": l'effet sera inverse de celui voulu. Au lieu de rester, une grosse part de la clientèle va aller voir ailleurs.

Mais - y a un mais - ils ont dû prévoir cette possibilité (sont pas complètement à la ramasse), d'où les essais (et réussites) à maintes reprises d'intervenir dans la legislation en faisant voter des lois qui leur sont complèment bénéfiques. En ce sens que faire admettre les brevet logiciel, les drm etc... permet de rendre le concurrent (linux, bsd... etc) illégal, en plus d'avaliser à 100% leur politique de vérrouillage du marché et de l'espionnage des consommateur (faut bien l'avouer: il y a un but secondaire derrière le "trusted computing": contrôler au maximum le consommateur, pour faire encore plus de fric: cibler la publicité pour tel et tel consommateur, etc... sans parler de la possibilité d'espionner pour le compte de l'état. Je suis parano?)

Du coup...on peut douter si "ce jour" viendra  :Sad: 

[/edit]

----------

## ghoti

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> Même IBM, qu'on pourrait croire tourné sur linux, ne sort pas de version linux de son client notes.

 

Tiens ? Et ça alors : 

http://www-142.ibm.com/software/sw-lotus/products/product4.nsf/wdocs/linuxfaqs

 :Question: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
>  Un jour viendras 
> 
> J'aime croire à cette idée.
> ...

 

 Passé un certain moment il faut se cacher pour mieux ressurgir .... 

enfin bon .. peut etre mon cote "underground" s'exprime un peu trop viollement :p

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  sans parler de la possibilité d'espionner pour le compte de l'état. Je suis parano?)
> 
> 

 

oui, t'es parano !

c'est clair !

enfin autant que moi.

----------

## galeo

des moutons .... pas si sur !!! 

prenons un novice rien que la description de l'otdinateur semble etre du chinoi (un processeur athlon X2 avec 2Go de memoire vive(DDR2) disque dure de 300Go a 7200tr/min etc.) bah le novice il y comprend rien a tout sa !!!

alors le novice il se renseigne autour des ses connaissances et la plus part ont windows il est meme tres probable qu'ils ne savent meme pas qu'il existe d'autre system d'exploitation mais il savent graver un cd et imprimer des photos alors pour le novice c'est des crack c'est gars la.

voila notre novice arriver a carremouth au rayon informatique 38 PC en expo (sa c'est du rayon) combien sous linux ? zero  :Sad:  [EDIT]Remarque il y a pas de Mac non plus maintenant que j'y pense[\EDIT]

notre novice arrive au rayon logiciels et jeux, au moins 30 metres, aucun jeux ni logiciels pour linux !!! ha !? si tout au fond du rayon il y a deux boites d'un vielle version de Mandraque avec des srennshot de kde1 derriere(presque collector sa non ?), la boite et jaunis par le temps et a moitier dechirer ... on dirait un vieux truc invendu qui est la depuis la creation du magasin et qu'on essaye en vain de refourguer prix: 150 (quand même) mais le novice il c'est meme pas a quoi sa sert en plus !!! 

un vendeur arrive 

vendeur: bonjours je peux vous renseigner m'sieur

papotage: ta ta ti ta ta ta ...

vendeur: alors je vous conseil ce model, injection multibite memoire vive milti GTX DDR 75bit X 2 etc."

le novice: je peut taper mon courier avec ?

le vendeur: bien sur m'sieur il y a word inclus"

le novice: bon bah je vais le prendre

le novice repart vec son pc preinstallé avec windows

le probleme de linux enfin a mon avis ce qui n'engage que moi

c'est que peut donne le choix, dans la plus part des magasin les pc sont tous deja equiper de windows

un novice il ne sais meme pas que le hardware et software sont des elements different

dailleur, il ne sont meme pas diferencier sur l'etiquette souvent

le probleme ne vien pas vraiment de la grande distribution il vendent ce qu'on leur donne

mais plus tot des fabriquants, aucun n'as les coui... pour lancer sont PC avec un autre OS de windows

imaginez des grands groups comme Sony ou Hp qui commercialiserais une game avec linux préinstaller

ce qui serais dans leur avantage en plus car j'au cru comprendre que vista leur imposais pas mal de choses 

il me semble que meme pour les fabriquants une alternative a un autre OS serais un choix judicieux (qu'est ce que microsoft va leur imposer demain ?)

donc si sur 30 pc du rayon informatique de carremouth il y en avais 15 avec linux de preinstaller je crois que cela changerais grandement la donne !!

il existe dailleur une petition pour interdire la vente liée 

pour ceux qui souhaite -> http://www.racketiciel.infoLast edited by galeo on Thu Feb 01, 2007 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Tu as raison sur le fait qu'on ne voit que des Windows dans les magasins.

Par contre, si la vente liée évolue un jour, elle te permettra je pense d'avoir un ordi sans Windows si tu le demandes. Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est que sur tous les ordis, tu aies l'OS si tu le demandes.

Enfin je ne sais pas si je suis clair. En gros, faudrait qu'on demande l'OS qu'on veut et pas qu'on vire l'OS qu'on ne veut pas  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *galeo wrote:*   

> le probleme ne vien pas vraiment de la grande distribution il vendent ce qu'on leur donne
> 
> mais plus tot des fabriquants, aucun n'as les coui... pour lancer sont PC avec un autre OS de windows
> 
> imaginez des grands groups comme Sony ou Hp qui commercialiserais une game avec linux préinstaller
> ...

 Certains constructeurs le font déjà mais comme tu le dis, il n'existe pas de tels modèles dans la grande distribution.

Cela pour une raison toute simple : le support. Tu connais beaucoup de vendeurs en grande surface qui connaissent GNU/Linux ? La plupart se contentent de lire les étiquettes quand on leur pose des questions ... Dans ce cas, comment est-il possible d'aider un client ?

Pire, comment justifier que les logiciels XY qu'ils vendent dans leurs propres rayons ne fonctionne pas sur la moitié des pcs qu'ils proposent ??

Du coup, je ne vois pas trop un changement "volontaire" de ce côté là, mais si changement il y a, il viendra d'une demande forte des clients. Et comment avoir une demande forte des clients s'il est impossible d'avoir simplement une alternative ?

----------

## galeo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tu as raison sur le fait qu'on ne voit que des Windows dans les magasins.
> 
> Par contre, si la vente liée évolue un jour, elle te permettra je pense d'avoir un ordi sans Windows si tu le demandes. Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est que sur tous les ordis, tu aies l'OS si tu le demandes.
> 
> Enfin je ne sais pas si je suis clair. En gros, faudrait qu'on demande l'OS qu'on veut et pas qu'on vire l'OS qu'on ne veut pas 

 

j'avais pensé a sa une fois 

les cd de restauration fournis pas les fabriquants sont tres simple d'utilisation (enfin en general disons)

a la vente d'un PC il pourrais n'avoir aucun os d'insaller  et 2 jeux de cd de restoration un windows et un linux

le client une fois rentrer chez lui install a l'aide de ces CD l'OS qu'il desirs, si li client choisi windows il appelle microsoft pour obtenir une clef et le paiment de windows ce fait en direct avec microsoft

sa pourait etre une soluce sa non ?

----------

## Temet

Je vais prendre un peu la défense des vendeurs : sans me venter, je pense être plus qualifié concernant les pcs que 95% des vendeurs (même les assembleurs ne connaissent que Windows la plupart du temps).

Maintenant, vous me foutez vendeur ... avec Windows j'ai de vieux restes, je pourrais m'en sortir... mais un client qui me pose une question sur un Mac, bah je regarde avec des grands yeux ... ou je ne veux pas me faire virer et je baratine!

Les mecs, ce sont des vendeurs, ils ne peuvent pas connaître les caractéristiques de toutes les pièces et tout le bordel.

Perso, le premier PC que j'ai acheté, bah c'est un pote qui est venu avec moi chez un assembleur ... et il parlait en chinois pour moi à cette époque quand il commandait les pièces.

La démarche la plus simple (d'après moi), c'est de demander à quelqu'un de l'entourage de filer un coup de main.

(ok, il y a 95% que la personne choisie ne connaisse que Windows ...   :Crying or Very sad: )

EDIT : oui galeo, bonne idée ma foi  :Wink: 

----------

## galeo

deplus j'ai remarquer que dans les grandes distributions, les vendeur ne sont pas specialiser informatique

mais s'occupent du rayon dit "Multimedia" donc les telé, les chaine hifi, informatique,lecteur de dvd, paraboles etc ....

donc pas forcement tres specialisé en informatique

 *Quote:*   

> Tu connais beaucoup de vendeurs en grande surface qui connaissent GNU/Linux

 

deja sous windows c'est loin d'etre le cas mais ils peuvent faire pareil:lire les étiquettes

[EDIT]

 *Quote:*   

> comment justifier que les logiciels XY qu'ils vendent dans leurs propres rayons ne fonctionne pas sur la moitié des pcs qu'ils proposent ?? 

 

je crois que si sur 30 PC 15 sont sous linux les concepteur de jeux ainsi que de logiciele reverais leurs copie et developerais d'avantage sur linux

----------

## Clark

Même avec toutes ces bonnes idées, ça ne reste que du rêve. Vous connaissez une distribution linux sur laquelle, quand vous voulez, mettons, lire du mp3, il faille faire autre chose que "apt-get install libxine-mad" ? Même avec une interface graphique, ça reste du chinois. Quel que soit le gestionnaire de paquetage, toutes les descriptions sont en anglais, ultra succintes et très techniques. 

Et pour les dvd ? entre libdvdplay, libdvdnav...quel bazar ! Même des trucs comme easyubuntu, il faut les trouver. Et la première chose que va chercher quelqu'un dans google, c'est : "mp3 dvd linux", et pas "installation automatique de paquetages" (d'ailleurs il ne sait même pas ce qu'est un paquetage).

Le problème, c'est surtout l'utilisation de la GPL. Si on acceptait un peu un monde vrai et pas un monde de bisounours, les distrib linux fourniraient toutes par défaut les drivers graphiques et les paquets pour lire des formats propriétaires. Ce serait déjà un énorme pas pour l'accessibilité de linux. 

Alors oui, je crois que la GPL est extrêmement bénéfique, mais on ne discute pas de notre survie, on parle de stupides machines à faire circuler des électrons...ce que veut l'utilisateur "moyen" (encore à définir), c'est juste que ça marche, sans se prendre la tête.

Et effectivement, le secours viendra sans doute des institutions, pour des raisons de coûts (et pas pour les beaux yeux de la GPL, qui reste l'argument "fun fluo", "en plus").

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Du coup, je ne vois pas trop un changement "volontaire" de ce côté là, mais si changement il y a, il viendra d'une demande forte des clients. Et comment avoir une demande forte des clients s'il est impossible d'avoir simplement une alternative ?

 

ouais ouais jié pensé à ça aussi

Peut être qu'il faut simplement donner envie au gens même si c'est difficile, avec un minimum d'intéressés on peut surement pousser les vendeurs/fabricants à se bouger 'un peu' le cul et ainsi de suite jusqu'au point critique c'est loin d'être gagné mais c'est très dur au début... .... plus facile ensuite...  et après ca devient un véritable succès... Une fois la machine lancé elle s'arrete plus bref

Donc même si ça reste marginal et hors sujet comparé au tabassage médiatique hollywoodien c'est le maximum que l'on puisse faire pour le moment.

Y'a quand même pas mal de choses de faites, des associations y'a en qui font des journaux etc... c'est pas rien quand même, si ça s'intensifie dans l'(es) année(s) (optimiste) à venir ça peut faire bouger les choses, mais faut que l'on puisse au moins avoir accès à du matériel non vérrouillé si ces *** verrouillent tout c'est foutu, mais idem faut pas croire que ca va être si facile pour eux même les utilisateurs sous windows sont contre c'est obligé attendez la mode est au peertopeer.

mm mm

N'oublions pas non plus que linux à des alliés assez costaud, comme google? etc...

----------

## Temet

 *Clark wrote:*   

> Même avec toutes ...

 

Ah ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (ça fait toujours son effet).

Parce quand j'ai filé un épisode de la génialissime série "How I met your mother" à un pote :

Lui : "Ca marche pas, j'ai que le son".

Moi : "T'as pas le codec, installe le".

Lui : "C'est quoi un codec????"

Moi : "Bon, laisse moi faire" (cf les binaires de koepi qu'il faut chercher sur le net)

Lui : "J'ai pas les sous titres".

Moi : "Installe VobSub".

Lui : "Regarde vitreux et vide".

Moi : "Ok ... je le fais".

J'installe donc Vobsub et là... tadaaaaaaaaaammm!!! Marche pas avec le dernier WMP (bug, sous titre apparait deux fois à deux endroits différents).

Lui : "Ca déconne..."

Tu vas voir que c'est de ma faute encore ...

Moi : "Bon, je te mets WMP Classic, je sais pas trop à quoi ca ressemble vu que j'ai quitté Windows avant, mais bon."

... et là, ça marche.

Alors euh... je me suis moins cassé les couilles sous Gentoo! Je dis bien Gentoo ... car toutes les autres nous pêtent le fion avec des dépôts alternatif plf-non-free-listen-and-see-propulsed-et-tout-le-bordel.

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> mais on ne discute pas de notre survie

 

bahhhh   :Confused: 

quand ont vois les restrictions intégré dans vista pretextant de proteger le contenu dis "de qualité"

imposer au constructeur d'integrer certaines technologies dans leurs materielles qui risque de rendre ce materiel difficilement compatible avec linux mais aussi interdisant l'instalation de pilotes non certifier microsoft ou voir la revocation des pilotes consideré non sure(pour les constructeur qui n'integre pas les technologie voulue par microsoft) et ce à l'apreciation unique de microsoft. c'est quand meme un peut tenir les constructeur de materiels informatique

windows etant majoritairement utilisé a l'echelle mondiale, 

imaginons dans quelques années quand vista va etre bien integré sur plein de pc, un constructeur qui decide de passer a une alternative libre, microsoft en "represailles" pourais revoquer tous les pilotes du dit fabriquant et rendre ainsi tous ces produits incompatible avec disons 80%voir plus du marché mondiale

aucun constructeur ne prendrais se risque cela serai suicidaire pour lui !

microsoft sais ce qu'il fait, il developpe aussi un nouveaux langage pour le web dont j'ai perdu le nom censé remplacer le HTML mais ce language est concu pour fonctionner uniquement avec windows (l'union europeene compte dailleur attaquer microsoft sur le sujet) il cherche a devenir indetronable !!! et meme si dans quelques année on voulais l'inverse cela ne sera peut etre plus possible car tout aura ete concu pour fonctionner avec windows uniquement 

alors mes petit question interieur, 

pourat ont vraiment faire marche arriere d'ici quelque années ?

la survie du logiciel libre n'est elle pas en peril ?

je crois qu'il y a assée d'ellements pour sens soucier

alors moi je dis: AUX ARMES LINUXIENS !!!!

----------

## galeo

 *galeo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mais on ne discute pas de notre survie 
> 
> bahhhh  
> 
> quand ont vois les restrictions intégré dans vista pretextant de proteger le contenu dis "de qualité"
> ...

 

----------

## lost_in_the_shell

Enfin çà me fait bien rire quand même car si çà continu krosoft tardera pas à faire du libre mdr (c'est caricaturé bien sur)   :Laughing: 

car les changements innovants (enfin soit disant) , çà fait un peut une sorte de dejà vu , j'entend par là à l'horloge sur le bureau (qui ressemble étroitement à celle de e17) le thème des fenêtre fortement inspiré d'Emerald..... le principe des bureaux virtuels et de la 3d sur le bureau (beryl ) , certe me dira t'on la concurence est faite ainsi , et dans le commerce et la concurence il est normal de s'inspirer de l'idée de ses rivaux , ou même de s'inspirer d'une idée que l'on trouve pas mal tout simplement ......

mais là quand même çà fait vraiment énorme (avant plus rien ne me choquait de la part de krosoft mais là je suis resté bouche ouverte)

si çà continu d'ici peut de temps on pourra faire des thumbnails sous dows et encore pourquoi pas utiliser des composites   :Confused: 

----------

## galeo

 *lost_in_the_shell wrote:*   

> l'horloge sur le bureau (qui ressemble étroitement à celle de e17) le thème des fenêtre fortement inspiré d'Emerald..... le principe des bureaux virtuels et de la 3d sur le bureau (beryl ) 

 

va savoir, c'est peut etre meme juste un portage sous windows de tout ces aplis !   :Laughing: 

ha ha !! j'imagine, le super bureau vista cache un beryl sous sons capot ! mdr !

----------

## Untux

Un petit aparté : Il y a une émission qui vaut son pesant d'or sur M6 : « L'inventeur de l'année ». Elle plonge le téléspéctateur dans un processus de sélection et de développement d'une invention. Elle nous rappelle, incidemment (et innocemment) que les idées sont des marchandises comme les autres. Le télespectateur est invité à s'identifier aux inventeurs qui seront couverts de gloire et de richesse. Il peut aussi se moquer des farfelus qui sont écartés par un quatuor d'« experts », ce qui démontre bien qu'une invention n'est validée qu'après avoir été évaluée sous toutes les coutures par des « professionnels ». Un de ces experts n'est autre que Frank Tapiro, PDG d'« Hémisphère droit » (lol) et fils de pub de Nicolas Sarkozy... Moi, je trouve ça magnifique que des libéraux redonnent ses lettres de noblesse à un média qui informe et divertit mieux que jamais. Avec des gens comme ça on peut être sûrs qu'Internet ne tombera jamais aux mains des communistes ! Ah oui, d'ailleurs le « concept » est américain... qui l'eut cru ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *galeo wrote:*   

> imaginez des grands groups comme Sony ou Hp qui commercialiserais une game avec linux préinstaller

 

N'imagine plus.

Quant aux ordinateurs des grandes distributions, il y en a aussi un peu. Vous y trouverez en particulier un portable à 399 qui est un excellent achat pour l'utilisateur qui veut juste écrire des mails et du courrier, surfer sur le Web, parler sur MSN et télécharger sur eDonkey.

Pour l'incompétence des vendeurs, j'ai eu droit à une expérience déprimante à la FNAC de Gênes en Italie.

Une vendeuse du rayon informatique m'aborde pour m'aider. Ayant quelques minutes pour discuter un peu et faire entendre mes attentes, je lance : "Vous n'avez pas des ordinateurs sous GNU/Linux ?". La demoiselle me répond alors qu'elle n'a jamais entendu parler d'autre chose que Windows et Mac ! Moi qui croyait que la FNAC était réputée pour la compétence de ses vendeurs !  :Twisted Evil: 

Enfin je me révolte contre le discours de certains dans ce fil !

Non aux logiciels propriétaires et aux formats brevetés dans nos distributions ! C'est en cédant dans ce sens que l'on freine le développement du libre, la publication des spécifications techniques détaillées des cartes graphiques, que l'on s'expose à des procès pour "violation de propriété intellectuels" que seuls les grands groupes peuvent remporter, etc.

Le système GNU est avant tout un projet social ! Ma liberté n'est pas à négocier !  :Twisted Evil:  

Par ailleurs, l'installation via un gestionnaire de paquets est cent fois plus facile que l'installation sous Windows. Si je prends pour exemple Ubuntu, il y a, en fin du menu Applications, "Ajouter/Enlever des applications". À partir de là cocher les cases des logiciels à installer (ils sont classés par catégorie et il y a un champ de rechreche et une description, certe, en anglais) puis valider ! Lorsque qu'une mise à jour pour n'importe quel logiciel est disponible un pop-up apparaît et il suffit de cliquer dessus.

Sous Windows, il faut trouver le logiciel sur le Web ("Mais je ne sais pas le nom de ce que je cherche !"), télécharger un fichier d'installation ("où est-il parti ?"), l'exécuter ("Ah ça ne suffit pas de le télécharger ?"), répondre à des questions angoissantes ("Où faut-il l'installer ?") et éditer le menu Démarrer sous peine de le voir se transformer en catalogue La Redoute. Et bien sûr il faut se tenir au courrant des éventuelles mises à jours et refaire tout ce cirque si il y en a une disponible.

Pour la documentation même chose ! Ils sont où les forums, wikis, IRCs et autres howtos Windows ? Lorsque je clique sur le bouton Aide dans Ubuntu c'est la première chose que l'on m'explique et tout est accessible depuis le site principal d'Ubuntu !

Quant aux codecs multimedia, comme l'expliquait très bien Temet, ils ne sont pas plus installés d'entrée sur Windows ! Les pilotes matériel également !

Alors une fois pour toute : GNU/Linux est plus facile installer/utiliser que Windows.

Le seul vrai problème est l'abscence de pilotes corrects pour bon nombre de matériel (cartes WIFI en particulier). Et nous devons encore une fois refuser les pilotes propriétaires pour faire avancer le logiciel libre et la facilité d'installation : les pilotes libres sont directement intégrés dans le noyau.

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour l'incompétence des vendeurs, j'ai eu droit à une expérience déprimante à la FNAC de Gênes en Italie.
> 
> Une vendeuse du rayon informatique m'aborde pour m'aider. Ayant quelques minutes pour discuter un peu et faire entendre mes attentes, je lance : "Vous n'avez pas des ordinateurs sous GNU/Linux ?". La demoiselle me répond alors qu'elle n'a jamais entendu parler d'autre chose que Windows et Mac ! Moi qui croyait que la FNAC était réputée pour la compétence de ses vendeurs !  

 

Oui enfin l'Italie... je te rappelle qu'en Italie, c'est Art (le vieux (pas péjoratif) : peinture et sculpture), Calcio et Religion!

Un pays qui ne connaît pas les Pixies ... non mais oh o_O'.

Enfin sinon, la première fois que j'y ai parlé de Linux, c'était : "Aah... mais tu peux pas aller sur Internet avec si? Ya pas Word?".

Donc bon ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour l'incompétence des vendeurs, j'ai eu droit à une expérience déprimante à la FNAC de Gênes en Italie.
> 
> Une vendeuse du rayon informatique m'aborde pour m'aider. Ayant quelques minutes pour discuter un peu et faire entendre mes attentes, je lance : "Vous n'avez pas des ordinateurs sous GNU/Linux ?". La demoiselle me répond alors qu'elle n'a jamais entendu parler d'autre chose que Windows et Mac ! Moi qui croyait que la FNAC était réputée pour la compétence de ses vendeurs ! 
> 
> 

 

En même temps, on peut pas trop leur en vouloir. Les vendeurs changent souvent de poste et ne sont pas spécialisés dans l'informatique. Bien souvent, tu as juste en face de toi un utilisateur lambda qui s'est formé pour l'occasion.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, l'installation via un gestionnaire de paquets est cent fois plus facile que l'installation sous Windows. Si je prends pour exemple Ubuntu, il y a, en fin du menu Applications, "Ajouter/Enlever des applications". À partir de là cocher les cases des logiciels à installer (ils sont classés par catégorie et il y a un champ de rechreche et une description, certe, en anglais) puis valider ! Lorsque qu'une mise à jour pour n'importe quel logiciel est disponible un pop-up apparaît et il suffit de cliquer dessus.
> 
> 

 

La surprise, c'est que j'ai vu qu'il y avait un projet de traduction de ces descriptions sur Rosetta  :Smile:  Avec un peu de chance, ce sera inclu à la prochaine ubuntu.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sous Windows, il faut trouver le logiciel sur le Web ("Mais je ne sais pas le nom de ce que je cherche !"), télécharger un fichier d'installation ("où est-il parti ?"), l'exécuter ("Ah ça ne suffit pas de le télécharger ?"), répondre à des questions angoissantes ("Où faut-il l'installer ?") et éditer le menu Démarrer sous peine de le voir se transformer en catalogue La Redoute. Et bien sûr il faut se tenir au courrant des éventuelles mises à jours et refaire tout ce cirque si il y en a une disponible.
> 
> 

 

Personne ne met à jour et n'est au courant qu'il faut le faire, donc ça pose moins de problèmes  :Smile:  D'où la propagation de virus windows d'ailleurs...

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour la documentation même chose ! Ils sont où les forums, wikis, IRCs et autres howtos Windows ? Lorsque je clique sur le bouton Aide dans Ubuntu c'est la première chose que l'on m'explique et tout est accessible depuis le site principal d'Ubuntu !
> 
> 

 

Sous windows, tu as quand même des rubriques d'aide pas fondamentalement mal conçues.

Les wiki ? vu l'état du wiki gentoo fr avec beaucoup d'articles pas à jour, c'est dangereux d'en parler. Le wiki ubuntu a l'air déjà mieux de ce point de vue. Microsoft fait quand même pas mal de docs (msdn entre autres) et la centralise plutôt bien sur son site web. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui est reproché à GNU/Linux en général, la doc est éparpillée entre forums/mailing list/wiki/pages sur différents serveurs, etc, et ça effraie grandement les décideurs.

En fait, le problème reste de contacter et de demander de l'aide rapidement à quelqu'un de compétent avec windows, et ces personnes se fondent dans la masse, ce qui est moins le cas sous Linux. On ne peut pas non plus compter uniquement  sur la communauté pour le support.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quant aux codecs multimedia, comme l'expliquait très bien Temet, ils ne sont pas plus installés d'entrée sur Windows ! Les pilotes matériel également !
> 
> 

 

Sur une debian, j'ai installé xine, et tout était lisible tout de suite (sauf le wmv9, parce que debian n'utilise pas de snapshot cvs de ffmpeg). AMHA, c'est juste ubuntu qui fait n'importe quoi =]

----------

## lesourbe

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   Même IBM, qu'on pourrait croire tourné sur linux, ne sort pas de version linux de son client notes. 
> 
> Tiens ? Et ça alors : 
> 
> http://www-142.ibm.com/software/sw-lotus/products/product4.nsf/wdocs/linuxfaqs
> ...

 

hmmm, bonne nouvelle ! (relmativement fraîche, c'est pour ça que je l'avais loupé)

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> N'imagine plus.
> 
> Quant aux ordinateurs des grandes distributions, il y en a aussi un peu.

 

heuu ... quand je dis grande distribution je pense carrefour, auchan, etc. grande surface quoi ! 

rapelon que le si novice n'as pas encore d'ordinateur, il ne peut pas acheter sur internet

de plus comme il y conais rien, commander sur internet pour lui c'est ce fait pirater sa CB

donc pour un premiere achat la plus part vont dans ce genre de grand surface ou Linux n'y est simplement pas

alors il reparte avec un pc equiper de windows  :Sad: 

bon admetons que le novice a deja un pc et qu'il a desormais quelque "notions" d'informatique

il decide de comander un pc sur internet, le seul OS qu'il connais c'est windows etant deja familiarisé avec cette OS

il va le previlégier

pourquoi windows XP resembe a un gros jouet ? pour attirer les mioches bien sur !!!! 

ainsi, ils seront familiarisé avec les produit microsoft et deviendront des futur clients potetielle

je reste convaincu que le jour ou linux sera dans les grande surface sa changera toutLast edited by galeo on Thu Feb 01, 2007 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *galeo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pourquoi windows XP resembe a un gros jouet ? pour attirer les mioches bien sur !!!! 
> 
> ainsi, ils seront familiarisé avec les produit microsoft et deviendront des futur clients potetielle

 

+1 et j'ajouterais que ça fait partie intégrante de la politique de microsoft que de fournir "gratuitement" des licences windows dans les écoles ou des "super prix préférentiels" juste pour que le bourrage de crâne fonctionne. 

Les enfants sont éduqués sur windows... ils finissent par utiliser windows chez eux et devenir consomateur windows à part entière.

----------

## lesourbe

 *galeo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je reste convaincu que le jour ou linux sera dans les grande surface sa changera tout

 

Pc bas de gamme avec mandriva, moi j'ai déjà vu.

----------

## galeo

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *galeo wrote:*   
> 
> je reste convaincu que le jour ou linux sera dans les grande surface sa changera tout 
> 
> Pc bas de gamme avec mandriva, moi j'ai déjà vu.

 

c'est quand meme rare et ..... Wala !!!! bas de gammes ...apres faut voir le prix

mais souvent il sont au meme prix que la moyenne gamme du jours avec windows preinstallé

mais c'est de la psychologie tout sa acheter le bas de gamme sa frustre le client !!!

dans l'immobilier par axemple en tant que vendeur, on va pas dire au client "je vous vends une petite maison"

mais "je vous vend une maison" petite maison sa va le frustrer car le client va interpreter sa comme "sa veux dire que j'ai pas les moyen de m'en payer une grande"

donc si moi je veux un pc avec linux pourquoi devrais je me contenter du bas de gamme ?Last edited by galeo on Fri Feb 02, 2007 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *MagicBanana wrote:*   Sous Windows, il faut trouver le logiciel sur le Web ("Mais je ne sais pas le nom de ce que je cherche !"), télécharger un fichier d'installation ("où est-il parti ?"), l'exécuter ("Ah ça ne suffit pas de le télécharger ?"), répondre à des questions angoissantes ("Où faut-il l'installer ?") et éditer le menu Démarrer sous peine de le voir se transformer en catalogue La Redoute. Et bien sûr il faut se tenir au courant des éventuelles mises à jours et refaire tout ce cirque si il y en a une disponible. 
> 
> Personne ne met à jour et n'est au courant qu'il faut le faire, donc ça pose moins de problèmes  D'où la propagation de virus windows d'ailleurs... 

 

Le pire c'est que ce n'est pas que sous Windows...

Rien qu'hier j'ai vu 2 utilisateurs d'Ubuntu 5.10 qui n'avaient pas mis à jour, même pas vers la Dapper Drake qui est censée être Long Term Support.

Pourquoi ? Ben apparemment ils n'étaient pas au courant, et ils devaient s'en fiche tout simplement !

(cela dit, maintenanr avec le gestionnaire de mises à jour, ça ne doit plus arriver je pense..)

----------

## Clark

Pour répondre à la mise au point de Magic Banana sur l'histoire des codecs et drivers propriétaires, je précise juste qu'il faut distinguer deux choses : l'accessibilité et sa philosophie. 

On veut parler de "linux grand public" ? Je reste sur ma position : il faut au moins les drivers propriétaires principaux (gpu, modem USB...) dans une distribution grand public ; pour les codecs, c'est vrai que c'est peu nécessaire (enfin, un petit support du mp3 par défaut ne gâcherait rien) mais pourquoi refuser de prendre un peu "d'avance" à windows sur ce point ?

On veut parler de liberté en informatique ? OK au projet GNU ! Mais il s'agit de deux choses différentes, par leur nature même. Oui, il faut réclamer les infos nécessaires pour pouvoir créer des drivers efficaces et libres, mais ce n'est pas la part de marché actuelle de linux sur les ordinateurs privés qui fera bouger les choses. 

D'ailleurs je suis persuadé qu'on ne parviendra jamais à un système 100% GNU, surtout au niveau des pilotes matériel : un fabricants de hard qui publie librement  _toutes_ les spécifications de son matériel est un fabricant mort (sauf si le concept du hard lui-même est placé sous licence GNU), ou (et) alors il ne visera qu'un marché de niche, donc limité, donc introuvable au carouf du coin. 

Que linux se répande, c'est possible, et GNU y sera pour beaucoup, mais cela ne concernera que le soft.

C'est comme pour les avions : dans ma famille on les construit pour le plaisir, et certainement bien mieux que ceux sortant de chaînes "industrielles" (ça reste quand même de l'artisanat). Pourtant il y a plein de gens que ça n'intéresse absolument pas de connaître leur zinc jusqu'au moindre boulon, et à quoi ça sert d'ailleurs ? C'est juste pour le plaisir...

Chacun trouve midi à sa porte et voilà...Last edited by Clark on Thu Feb 01, 2007 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> D'ailleurs je suis persuadé qu'on ne parviendra jamais à un système 100% GNU, surtout au niveau des pilotes matériel : un fabricants de hard qui publie librement _toutes_ les spécifications de son matériel est un fabricant mort (sauf si le concept du hard lui-même est placé sous licence GNU), ou alors il ne visera qu'un marché de niche, donc limité, donc introuvable au carouf du coin. 

 

tout a fait d'accord !!! pour ma part je suis pas anti logiciel proprietaire c'est aussi la liberté des developeurs de ne pas fournir leurs code source a pres tout, puis il faut reconaitre qu'il y a beaucoup de bon logiciel proprietaire, apres je prefert favoriser les logiciels libre quand c'est possible. pour ce qui est des drivers comme tu le precise dificile pour eu de publier toutes les sepcs puis ne faut pas tout remetre sur le dos du fabriquant non plus, souvent j'ai les dans les forum "les driver ATI c'est de la d'aube" "quand nvidia nous feras des drivers qui tiennent la route" etc. je suis sur que vous avez deja tous lus sa

mais imaginez un instant la dificulté du fabriquant, 

il fait un pilote pour windows et sa marche. tain tain !!! 

il fait un pilotes pour linux et sa marche...... ha ba non tien il marche pas sous red hat ???

bon pas grave on le modifie !!! haaa sa marche sous red hat !!! ...??? tien bah  heuuu .... marche plus sous debian ???

bon on re modifie alors .... a y'est sa marche ....arrrghh chiotte se deconne sous gentoo mainternant

etc.... et encore je parle meme pas de la gesions des paquets ...

le probleme linux pour les fabriquants c'est qu'il existe une mutitude distributions qui patche toutes le noyau plus ou moin a leurs sauce donc le fabriquant, c'est pas un pilote qu'il doit faire mais autant qu'il y a de distrubution ... imaginez le boulot que sa represent ???

alors meme si je suis le premier a ronchonner je l'admet quand la 3D ne marche pas avec ma carte je comprend que ce n'est pas forcement facile de cree le pilote qui va marcher partout .

tout sa pour dire que le logiciels proprietaire n'est pas vraiment le probleme ici nous nous egaront du sujet 

le probleme est la politique commercial trop agresive voir abusive de microsoft qui tend a rendre le materiel informatique ainsi que windows compatible uniquement avec lui meme

----------

## Clark

 *galeo wrote:*   

> ...le probleme est la politique commercial trop agresive voir abusive de microsoft qui tend a rendre le materiel informatique ainsi que windows compatible uniquement avec lui meme

 

[ton moqueur et désabusé] 

 :Shocked:  c'est vrai ? Pourtant je viens d'entendre Billou himself au 20h de PPDA dire qu'il n'était pas Big Brother et jurait qu'avec Microsoft, l'ordinateur était "une page blanche" dans la main de l'utilisateur, un outils de liberté contre les dictatures...l'informatique de demain qui rend plus heureux   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/ ton moqueur et désabusé]

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> une page blanche

   :Shocked:  le prix du papier a sacrement augmenter dis donc !!!

----------

## kernelsensei

 *galeo wrote:*   

> mais imaginez un instant la dificulté du fabriquant, 
> 
> il fait un pilote pour windows et sa marche. tain tain !!! 
> 
> il fait un pilotes pour linux et sa marche...... ha ba non tien il marche pas sous red hat ???
> ...

 

On ne leur en demande pas tant. Un driver performant qui fonctionne correctement avec un Xorg / Kernel vanilla c'est déjà très bien, il n'y a pas de raisons qu'un driver fonctionne sous une distro et pas sous une autre. Si il y a des conflits avec des patchs, ce qui peut arriver, c'est l'utilisateur de faire un choix... chose qui arrive avec les différents patchs dispos pour le kernel, tu ne peux pas toujours TOUT appliquer, alors tu sélectionnes. On ne demande pas non plus aux constructeurs de faire des .rpm .deb,... Un tar tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique suffit, après libre aux mainteneurs des différentes distro de faire des paquets à partir de là !

----------

## davidou2a

Ahhh une bonne Novell mdr

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-69059-linux-psa-peugeot-citroen.html

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Alors une fois pour toute : GNU/Linux est plus facile installer/utiliser que Windows.
> 
> 

 

Mort de rire  :Exclamation:  Franchement  :Exclamation:  Au moins, je me serais marré aujourd'hui, pourtant c'était pas gagné  :Rolling Eyes: 

Le pire, c'est que vous y croyez avec vos pseudos preuves   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai un collègue qui me saoule tous les jours avec l'installation de Linux (Ubuntu) sur sa bécane home-made. Il a installé Windows XP les doigts dans le nez, a pu lire ses DVD, MP3, gérer son iPod vidéo etc etc sans soucis. Mais bon, il veut tester Linux, sur un autre disque. Installation pas trop mal (LVM sous Linux, aïe, je connais pas bien, on verra ... ) mais impossible de rebooter, le driver Sata est pas reconnu par le noyau par défaut, alors qu'il l'était par le CD d'installation. Bon il réinstalle (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) en faisant gaffe au choix du noyau, pour sa carte mère il faut autre chose que le noyau par défaut  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ensuite, carte graphique. Installation des drivers nvidia. Ah merde, il me manque les sources du noyau. Installation des sources du noyau. Ah merde ca compile pas. On prend le paquet d'avant. On relance X.ORG. Ben, elle est ou l'accélération. Ben édite ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf et remplace nv par nvidia. Et ainsi de suite pour installer VLC, mplayer et le reste à grand coups de modifs du fichier /etc/apt/sources.list ... 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Linux simple d'installation et de configuration ? Laissez moi rire  :Laughing:  Votre avis est quelque peu biaisé par vos connaissances  :Rolling Eyes:  Vous en connaissez beaucoup des non informaticiens qui installent Ubuntu sans aide ? Moi pas. Même le collègue ci dessus, qui se démerde très bien sous AIX et Solaris (au niveau compétences Unix ca va ... ) a eu du mal avec Ubuntu, et il en a encore  :Exclamation: 

Vous devriez surfer un peu sur le site copine de geek, c'est instructif et donne un regard un peu décalé sur Linux. En tous les cas, je me marre bien  :Laughing: 

----------

## idodesuke

Oupsman: C'est aussi pour ca que je dis un peu jeune   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Le seul vrai problème est l'abscence de pilotes corrects pour bon nombre de matériel (cartes WIFI en particulier). Et nous devons encore une fois refuser les pilotes propriétaires pour faire avancer le logiciel libre et la facilité d'installation : les pilotes libres sont directement intégrés dans le noyau.

 

Ben oui les co**ards qui veulent pas laisser les LL évoluer tranquillement et qui donc compliquent, ralentissent gravement les choses!

 *Quote:*   

> Vous en connaissez beaucoup des non informaticiens qui installent Ubuntu sans aide ?

 

Peut être pas je sais pas mais le but c'est d'en arriver là pourtant...

Par contre je connais beaucoup de gens qui ne sont pas capables d'installer windows!!! donc pour eux le problème est le même...

Donc quel est la meilleur solution?

--> une installation facile pour demeuré

--> une préinstallation efficace et solide

ben ça dépend des gens ceux qui vont trifouiller à leur système auront besoin d'une install facile de là ils pourront apprendre un minimum de choses sans avoir besoin de depannage. Cela dit le mec qui bidouille prend un risque c'est lui qui voit...

Pour d'autres la meilleure solution est la deuxième étant donné que linux est un système fiable. Par contre le hic se situe surement au niveau des mises à jour... mais bon la je sais pas trop j'ai pas touché une distrib binaire depuis des lustres...

Par contre dans les deux cas il y a moyen de bien faire c'est certain

----------

## Temet

Je ne suis pas particulièrement d'accord avec Oupsman sur tout.

Notamment ton pote il sait très bien installer un Windows et le configurer. J'ai un pote qui vient d'acheter un PC avec Windows, je dois tout lui installer... donc bof.

La ou je suis d'accord, c'est le bordel des dépôts dans les binaires les plus courantes. C'est un merdier pas possible avec des incompatibilités de tous les bords.

Sous Gentoo, non. Portage est suffisant pour une grande partie des utilisateurs, je n'utilise pour ma part aucun overlay.

----------

## _Seth_

Comme j'aime bien les consensus, je suis d'accord à la fois avec Oupsman et Temet  :Wink: 

En fait, j'ai la désagréable/ironique/amusante/triste impression qu'aucun OS existant à l'heure actuelle n'est convenable : il y a toujours une petite bête. Effectivement, windows plante toujours, fout en l'air des sauvegardes et peut se transformer un parcours du combattant juste pour lire une vidéo (codecs), cependant linux reste galère à utiliser, trop de matériel pas reconnus, de conneries qui peuvent pourrir une journée. Et Mac, même si on j'en entend le plus grand bien (même par des admins), il y a encore pas mal de trucs qui foirent, surtout au niveau de l'échange avec linux ou windows.

Après avoir râlé et crié ma frustration, je me rappelle qu'il y a encore quelque chose qui fait toute la différence : nous avons le choix. Ou peut-être (encore) le choix.

----------

## GaMeS

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Alors une fois pour toute : GNU/Linux est plus facile installer/utiliser que Windows.
> ...

 

L'installation d'un système Linux, nécessite effectivement un peu de lecture au préalable et une certaine aisance dans le vocabulaire informatique.

Mais il y a quelque chose aussi qui pousse les gens a se tourner vers Windows...le temps d'apprentissage.

Au jour d'aujourd'hui, l'utilisateur lambda n'a pas envie de s'embetter à apprendre de nouvelles chose, il veux se connecté sur MSN, lire ses mails, et jouer au dernier jeu à la mode.Et comme cet utilisateur entends la bonne propagande (oui, et je pèse mes mots rien qu'a voir la tonne de pub pour VISTA y a que ça partout heureusement adblock est là avec filtre "*VISTA*") et ses collègues en parlé il se dit que si jamais il a un problème il sera en parler à quelqu'un.

Bon il faut savoir que même si Linux doit faire des efforts de standardisation entre toutes les distributions, le libre à fait d'énorme progrès !

J'avais lu une étude, je ne sais plus ou mais cela partait d'une personne totalement objective qui n'avait jamais touché à un ordinateur de sa vie.Cette personne avait installé d'abord un Windows XP et une SuSE ou une distribution du même style.Et elle faisait part de ses remarques positives vis à vis de Linux donc qui sais...peut être qu'un jour  :Smile: 

P.S:Enfin il manque grandement d'informations dans les écoles 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Une prof d'informatique> rooh mais de toute façon Linux tout est en ligne de commande et c'est moche
> 
> Moi>...Non mais y a une interface graphique depuis 10 ans 
> ...

 

----------

## billiob

J'ai pas mal de potes qui installent vista (je suis dans une école d'informatique, et on peut le télécharger avec msndaa). 

C'est incroyable comment ils galèrent avec les pilotes! Et la plupart du temps, il existe des pilotes linux pour leur matèriel ! C'est le monde à l'envers.

----------

## GaMeS

 *billiob wrote:*   

> J'ai pas mal de potes qui installent vista (je suis dans une école d'informatique, et on peut le télécharger avec msndaa). 
> 
> C'est incroyable comment ils galèrent avec les pilotes! Et la plupart du temps, il existe des pilotes linux pour leur matèriel ! C'est le monde à 
> 
> l'envers.

 

Arf moi j'ai une petite anecdote pour ça... une personne viens me voir pour installé le wifi sur un Windows évidemment...et impossible de mettre la main sur les drivers (AIDA32 etc...), je n'avais rien de concrès.

Je lance à tout hasard un livecd Ubuntu pour faire un lspci et comble de l'ironie, le wifi détecté directement avec internet !  :Wink: 

(Et puis grace au lspci j'ai pu savoir que c'était une fialiale d'une fialiale d'une fialiale qui faisait le drivers :S)

----------

## Kangourou

 *billiob wrote:*   

> J'ai pas mal de potes qui installent vista (je suis dans une école d'informatique, et on peut le télécharger avec msndaa). 
> 
> C'est incroyable comment ils galèrent avec les pilotes! Et la plupart du temps, il existe des pilotes linux pour leur matèriel ! C'est le monde à l'envers.

 

Pareil pour l'école, et j'entend aussi tout le monde gueuler que Vista c'est de la m.... parce qu'ils leurs manque pleins de pilotes   :Laughing: 

Hier encore mon collocataire à tenter de mettre vista, et lui aussi à abandonner faute de drivers...

Mais j'imagine que Vista va quand même vite rattraper son retard sur Linux...

----------

## Temet

Bah faut leur dire : voilà quand les constructeurs ne font pas de pilotes ... tu croyais que Windows se suffisait à lui même? Bah non!

... en plus je parie que Linux marcherait sur son PC....

----------

## Kangourou

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ... en plus je parie que Linux marcherait sur son PC....

 Oui oui en fait il est aussi pro-linux, c'est juste qu'il a linux sur son portable, et windows sur un fixe seulement pour jouer (Cedega veux rien savoir)... C'est pas lui que je vais convraincre de quoi que ce sois... En tout cas on à bien rigolé   :Smile: 

----------

## razer

[quote="Oupsman"] *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai un collègue qui me saoule tous les jours avec l'installation de Linux (Ubuntu) sur sa bécane home-made. Il a installé Windows XP les doigts dans le nez, a pu lire ses DVD, MP3, gérer son iPod vidéo etc etc sans soucis. Mais bon, il veut tester Linux, sur un autre disque. Installation pas trop mal (LVM sous Linux, aïe, je connais pas bien, on verra ... ) mais impossible de rebooter, le driver Sata est pas reconnu par le noyau par défaut, alors qu'il l'était par le CD d'installation. Bon il réinstalle (  ) en faisant gaffe au choix du noyau, pour sa carte mère il faut autre chose que le noyau par défaut 
> 
> 

 

Bon... encore une fois un contre exemple.

J'ai fait acheter à mon père un ordi de marque (packart bell je crois) dans un magasin qui vend des Pcs d'occaz. Vu l'usage qu'il en a, je me disais que le support et le fait que le matériel a déjà fonctionné feraient qu'il serait moins emmerdé.

Mais, le gars du magasin avait eu la bonne idée de lui installer XP sans partitionner, or il a l'habitude d'Ubuntu en dual boot mon paternel, qu'il utilise  95% du temps.

Ok, réinstall de XP en partitionné, et ajout de mémoire dans le PC qui demandait la réactivation du XP pré-installé de toute manière. Activation qui, bien sûr obligeait d'appeler M$ : numéro occupé durant 3 jours non stop : super !

Je commence par l'ubuntu : tout passe nickel du premier coup : carte graphique intel, carte réseau intégrée, tout fonctionne sans trifouiller...

Installation de XP : carte graphique, carte réseau pas reconnus, obligé de fouiller le site du constructeur... Puis une nouvelle fois ENORME GALERE pour le faire certifier : méthode classique inopérante, téléphone saturé...

Conclusion : Ubuntu a été NETTEMENT plus simple à installer sur son PC que XP : il aurait même pu l'installer tout seul, tandis que pour Windows il n'aurait pas cessé de m'appeler et de gueuler (mon père supporte très mal l'informatique qui ne marche pas...)

De plus, mon père, novice en info et utilisateur lambda, fait parti de cette race (rare?) qui trouve gnome nettement plus convivial que l'interface bordélique d'XP : comme quoi çà existe...

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> Vous en connaissez beaucoup des non informaticiens qui installent Ubuntu sans aide ? 

 

hummmm ..... non j'en connais pas, mais quelqu'un qui n'a jamais installer un OS de sa vie quelqu'il soit 

demande souvent de l'aide. je me souvien il y a tres longtemp quand j'ai réinstallé pour la premiere fois mon windows (peut de temps apres avoir eu mon pc en somme ...) bien j'ai fait comme beaucoup je pense j'ai demander conseil a quelqu'un qui l'avais deja fait

un autre dificutlé dans le passage de windows a linux est que dans un premier temps on souhaite garder son windows

donc obliger de reflechire au partions ,cree un multiboot et tout sa, sa complique 

j'ai justement installer un kubuntu su un disque complet , pas de multiboot, pas de partitionage particulier

bien j'ai été plus tot supris, en gros une fois le cd booter l'installation se resume a cliquer sur suivant

... pas plus compliquer qu'une installation de windows en somme

en revanche a l'utilisation il me semble tout de meme qu'il faut un peut plus de conaissances informatique pour linux bien que c'est discutable ... prenont un gars qui bosse sur mac il est completement perdu sous windows et vice versa

pareil pour quelqu'un qui ne connais que linux

----------

## Scullder

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Vous en connaissez beaucoup des non informaticiens qui installent Ubuntu sans aide ?

 

Un pote a installé ubuntu en lisant la doc sur le wiki (ok c'est pas très courant pour les non informaticien de faire ça), et je connais quelques personnes (pas des masses, certes), qui ont réussi à se débrouiller.

----------

## lesourbe

vous connaissez beaucoup de personnes qui peuvent installer "correctement" un windows sans aide ?

* l'enfer des drivers

* où qu'c'est qu'ils sont les CDs ?

* pourquoi j'ai déjà quinze virus avant d'avoir réussi à me logguer ? (les CD xp sans SP où le bonheur de se faire pourrir par RPC)

PS : deux cas récents dans mon entourage de PCs super chiant sous windows et impeccable avec ubuntu... (incompatibilité de driver / firmware entre DD maxtor et carte môman ASUS)

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai un collègue qui me saoule tous les jours avec l'installation de Linux (Ubuntu) sur sa bécane home-made. Il a installé Windows XP les doigts dans le nez, a pu lire ses DVD, MP3, gérer son iPod vidéo etc etc sans soucis.

 

Windows ne lit pas les DVDs sans soft tiers (et payant ou illégal, merci DADVSI) . c'est plutôt pénible.

----------

## Enlight

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Vous en connaissez beaucoup des non informaticiens qui installent Ubuntu sans aide ? 
> 
> Un pote a installé ubuntu en lisant la doc sur le wiki (ok c'est pas très courant pour les non informaticien de faire ça), et je connais quelques personnes (pas des masses, certes), qui ont réussi à se débrouiller.

 

J'en connais même qui installent gentoo sans aide...   :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

c'est pas comme si c'était compliqué!

----------

## lesourbe

d'un autre côté, j'connais des tas d'informaticiens incapables de le faire. (ni gentoo, ni ubuntu,...)

----------

## OuinPis

Par contre je connais plein d'informaticiens de profession qui ne sont pas capable d'installer Windows XP tout seul et je ne parlerais même pas des utilisateurs lambda qui achètent leur PC d'occasion avec un Windows « pré-installé », qui oublient de demander les drivers et compagnie au sympathique monsieur qui leur a vendu. Et le moment venu de la re-installation annuelle ils se demandent comment faire vu quils nont même pas le CD dinstallation de Windows et les drivers cest a peine si ils connaissent lexistence des ces insectes et de leur utilité  :Wink: 

Cest facile de chialer que Windows est facile à installer, vu que les gens qui achètent leur machine dans la grande distribution nont pas besoin de linstaller (il est déjà dessus) et le jour ou leur PC ne démarre plus ils appellent le support technique qui leur dit de faire bouffer au lecteur de CD Rom les 27 CD de restauration système pour récupérer un Windows tout neuf comme le jour ou ils lont acheté avec seulement 3 ou 4 click de souris. En suite ils appellent bibi pour savoir comment récupérer leurs données quils ont perdues lors du restore  :Wink: 

Les seules personnes qui ont une chance dinstaller Windows sont ceux qui repartent avec leur machine en pièce détachée de chez un assembleur et en général les newbies « pas con » se font accompagner par un ami qui « connaît un peu », sinon on peut aussi demander au vendeur de faire monter la machine et dinstaller le Windows qui vient avec.

Ce serait donc bien de connaître le part de PC vendu avec lOS déjà installé et ceux ou il faut tout faire  :Wink: 

A tous ceux qui disent que Windows est facile a installer, mettez un newbie qui ny connaît rien devant une machine qui nest même pas partitionné et vous allez rigoler un bon coup  :Wink:  Il se prendra autant la tête que si c'était Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Exact, exact et exact !!!

----------

## GaMeS

Ce que j'ai hate de voir moi, c'est de savoir si les gens vont se laisser berné par Windows Vista ou pas. Sachant q'ul faut quand même une grosse machine pour tirer partie d'Aero Cool. ( Configuration minimale : 1Ghz / Carte graphique 128 Mo / 1Go de RAM)

(D'ailleurs en parlant de configuration minimale... une petite faute de frappe La version de base de Vista nécessite un processeur à 800 GHz et 512 Mo de mémoire vive.)

Car concrètement, Windows promettait le nouveau format de fichier WinFS qui n'a jamais vu le jour, donc en somme très peu de nouveautés à proprement parlé.

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu ce billet posté par notre cher Tristant, ou celui-ci également très intéressant.

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, le Windows préinstallé ... il me fait marrer.

Je pense au core 2 duo tout neuf (deux mois) d'un pote avec son giga de RAM et le PC qui crie misère au démarrage et pour lancer une appli avec WinXP ... car pollué de Norton et tout le tralala.

En plus, il veut se connecter en wifi à sa club-internet box, bah forcément, il met le CD d'install fourni et installe les softs club-internet. C'est bien, pour te connecter t'as le tool Windows, le tool intel et le tool club internet ... youpi tralala.

----------

## _Seth_

mouaip, je suis bien d'accord avec vous (windows difficile à installer mais pré-existant sur toutes les machines) , les liens de GaMeS sont pas mal, même si les réponses des corporates de MS dans l'article de 20 minutes donnent envie de se rouler par terre en criant, je reste persuadé qu'on est tous (sur ce forum tout du moins) des extra-terrestres : du point de vue probabiliste, on existe mais avec une probabilité d'occurence juste ridiculement minuscule !   :Twisted Evil:  Et fier de l'être en plus   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je pense au core 2 duo tout neuf (deux mois) d'un pote avec son giga de RAM et le PC qui crie misère au démarrage et pour lancer une appli avec WinXP ... car pollué de Norton et tout le tralala.

 

Ca me rend malade ça, avec le gars qui t'appelle "wouhou t'as vu mon nouveau pc, il déchire hein ? dit hein ? hein il déchire hein ?"   :Embarassed: 

En général, leur pc est deux fois meilleur que le miens sauf qu'à force de faire de la merde sous windows, ça se voit.

Genre le gars il s'infecte tout seul à force d'utiliser des keygen et cracks =]

----------

## GaMeS

Au cas on vous ne seriez pas au courant.. il fait dès à présent enregistrer votre distribution préféré. LinuxGenuine Advantage un p'tit clin d'oeil a Billou  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Je pense au core 2 duo tout neuf (deux mois) d'un pote avec son giga de RAM et le PC qui crie misère au démarrage et pour lancer une appli avec WinXP ... car pollué de Norton et tout le tralala. 
> 
> Ca me rend malade ça, avec le gars qui t'appelle "wouhou t'as vu mon nouveau pc, il déchire hein ? dit hein ? hein il déchire hein ?"   

 

Bah lui aussi ça le rend malade la lenteur de son pc!

----------

## Mickael

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Au cas on vous ne seriez pas au courant.. il fait dès à présent enregistrer votre distribution préféré. LinuxGenuine Advantage un p'tit clin d'oeil a Billou 

 

C'est quoi ce truc!!!

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *GaMeS wrote:*   Au cas on vous ne seriez pas au courant.. il fait dès à présent enregistrer votre distribution préféré. LinuxGenuine Advantage un p'tit clin d'oeil a Billou  
> 
> C'est quoi ce truc!!!

 

Une bonne grosse private-joke  :Laughing:   (mattes la page d'acceuil, c'est plein de second degré "only for linux-users")

----------

## GaMeS

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *GaMeS wrote:*   
> 
> Au cas on vous ne seriez pas au courant.. il fait dès à présent enregistrer votre distribution préféré. LinuxGenuine Advantage un p'tit clin d'oeil a Billou 
> ...

 

Hihi, oui effectivement c'est une bonne grosse joke de Linuxien  :Very Happy:  ne t'inquiete pas MickTux tu n'auras pas besoin d'appelé sur un numéro surtaxé pour activer ton Linux.

----------

## Delvin

 *Quote:*   

> Linux Genuine Advantage is an exciting and mandatory new way for you to place your computer under the remote control of an untrusted third party!

 

excellent  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   
> 
>  *GaMeS wrote:*   
> 
> Au cas on vous ne seriez pas au courant.. il fait dès à présent enregistrer votre distribution préféré. LinuxGenuine Advantage un p'tit clin d'oeil a Billou 
> ...

 

En effet, 

```
hese users are also missing out on the Advantage of paying ongoing licensing fees to ensure their computer keeps operating properly.
```

bon mon coup de sang vient de retomber... et j'ai été bien ridicule!

----------

## GaMeS

Une petite vidéo d'une installation de Windows Vista, très instructif  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Une petite vidéo d'une installation de Windows Vista, très instructif 

 

 :Laughing: 

C'est rassurant de voir qu'il y a tout de même quelques machines compatibles !

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *GaMeS wrote:*   Une petite vidéo d'une installation de Windows Vista, très instructif  
> 
> C'est rassurant de voir qu'il y a tout de même quelques machines compatibles !

 

C'est d'ailleurs la seule et l'unique qui devrait avoir le sticker "Prêt pour Vista".

C'est la mode en ce moment, ils vendent des PC "Prêt pour Vista"... alors que les drivers manquent à l'appel. Un OS sans drivers ça va pas loin. Allez Microsoft, encore un ptit effort: le prochain OS vous le vendrez sans le dvd, cd, ou point de téléchargement   :Neutral: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Une petite vidéo d'une installation de Windows Vista, très instructif 

 Ah là maintenant je dis WaoW !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Vu sur fedora-fr : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySFTgez_Z4k

----------

## _Seth_

@Temet : Je suis fan de la chute de Jules-Edouard Moustic  :Wink:  Il vaut mieux avoir son stock de beurre windows car ça risque de durer longtemps encore leur foutu cirque !!

----------

## lost_in_the_shell

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vienna

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vienna intègrera également une nouvelle approche de développement, nommée Sandbox (Bac à sable). Le principe est de créer un système d'exploitation complètement séparé des applications, augmentant ainsi la stabilité et la sécurité de l'ordinateur

 

Euh lol....  :Shocked:   excusez moi mais j'ai comme encore une impréssion de dejà vu là   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Super, ils ont même pas finis Vista (il le sera jamais comme tous les autres...) qu'ils prévoient déjà un produit "révolutionnaire". Auront-ils le temps cette fois de finaliser WFS?  :Laughing: 

La "révolution" de l'ihm: "La philosophie "Démarrer", introduite avec Windows 95 disparaît avec Windows Vista, puis complètement, avec Windows Vienna."

Excusez moi de me rouler de rire par terre quand je lis ça...

B. Gates a été questionné (un reportage LCI si mes souvenirs sont bons) sur le problème que vista copie bons nombre d'élements d'interface à mac os X. Lui de répondre, grosso-modo: "Qui ont été les premiers il y a 4 ans a montrés de tels prototypes? Nous". Il a un drôle notion du temp: mac OS X est sorti en 2001 pour le grand public (presque 6 ans donc) sans parler du fait qu'il y avait donc déjà un travail avant sur ces concepts. Et sans parler non plus de prototype Sun, IBM, et parfois par des dev libres sur des IHM complètement différentes de ce que peuvent nous proposer microsoft ou apple. bref bref: de la belle langue de bois.

Sinon leur truc "sandbox" je suis dubitatif. "Il sera donc théoriquement impossible pour un virus d'endommager le système d'exploitation"

Ça c'est sans prendre en compte l'ingéniosité des vxers. Encore un beau vaporware en approche!

Du n'importe quoi, qui fera un très bel attrappe gogo, comme d'habitude. De la "comm" tout ça, rien que de la "comm"

----------

## davidou2a

http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=271683

ça se passe de commentaire  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=271683
> 
> ça se passe de commentaire 

 

Celui là est pas mal  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)à se demander si vista est compatible vista(...)
> 
> 

 

----------

## lesourbe

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche là où ça fait mal

----------

## Oupsman

Ah moi je dis bravo, des tests de performances avec des drivers (ATI en plus) en version béta, c'est très fort  :Exclamation:  Faut oser le faire, et surtout oser diffuser les résultats  :Laughing: 

Franchement, ca se passe de commentaires  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

Pas très révélateur en effet, surtout que ce sont des jeux OpenGL. Et l'OpenGL a été salement ralenti sur Vista puisque l'accès à la CG n'est plus direct comme avant mais passe par une couche de transcription vers Directx10. Enfin c'est ce qui était prévu il me semble.

Sinon pour les drivers Ati: Oupsman tu oublis que sous Linux ils ont toujours été en version béta   :Laughing:  (même si ils affirment que c'est stable)

----------

## lesourbe

le seul point intéressant, c'est le résultat constant de vista indépendamment de la définition ou des préférences.

----------

## kwenspc

Pour Quake 4 c'est flagrant, mais pour les 2 autres jeux on peut dire la même chose des 2 distros testés. On verra à l'usage. Ce qui serait interessant c'est de voir un test de jeux directx9. Juste comme ça. Ok ça ne serait pas très "loyal" vu que sous linux ce serait sous wine/cedega mais je serais curieux de voir si la compatibilité des "anciens" jeux est parfaite sous vista tiens...

----------

## galeo

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui serait interessant c'est de voir un test de jeux directx9

 

Mouai ..... je trouve que sa deriverais plus de OpenGL Vs DirectX

DirectX en emulation, sa donerais trop de perte pour qe cela soit comparable

dailleur petit OFF, je me demande bien ce qu'est devenu glide de 3DFX ....

je me souvien qu'as l'epoque de la grande gloire de 3DFX il surpassait OpenGL et directX

----------

## kwenspc

 *galeo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DirectX en emulation, sa donerais trop de perte pour qe cela soit comparable
> 
> 

 

Ce sur quoi tu te trompes ^^ 

wine/cedega ne font aucunement de l'émulation: c'est un recodage des api win32 (et consors) qui permettent de lancer en natif sous linux une appli windows. C'est une sorte de couche d'abstraction en quelque sorte qui permet de faire passerelle entre le format executable windows (PE), les dll windows que ça requiert et notre OS favoris. 

Essais wine, tu verras  :Smile:  c'est bluffant. (bon ok tout ne fonctionne pas au ptits oignons, voir meme pas du tout parfois)

----------

## davidou2a

ah bah en openGL on a pas du tout a rougir  :Smile: 

----------

## _droop_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Essais wine, tu verras  c'est bluffant. (bon ok tout ne fonctionne pas au ptits oignons, voir meme pas du tout parfois)

 

+1.

Il y a même des fois où ça marche mieux sous Linux (de mémoire, diablo 2 était plus fluide).

Enfin il y a aussi beaucoup de jeu qui ne marche pas du tout.

Sinon pour le benchmark, il manque quand même windows xp... (ça donnerait une idée de l'évolution de vista...)

Puis utiliser des drivers proprio sous linux c'est criminel (Autant rester sous Windows)...

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *galeo wrote:*   
> 
> DirectX en emulation, sa donerais trop de perte pour qe cela soit comparable
> 
>  
> ...

 

ben tout est dans le titre : WINE, c'est pas WINdows Emulator (comme lu dans une revue minable genre PC N1) mais Wine Is Not an Emulator.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> le seul point intéressant, c'est le résultat constant de vista indépendamment de la définition ou des préférences.

 

Ca prouve simplement que les pilotes ATI sont merdiques et limitent l'utilisation de la CG sous Vista.

----------

## lost_in_the_shell

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Essais wine, tu verras  c'est bluffant. (bon ok tout ne fonctionne pas au ptits oignons, voir meme pas du tout parfois) 
> 
> +1.
> 
> Il y a même des fois où ça marche mieux sous Linux (de mémoire, diablo 2 était plus fluide).
> ...

 

Sans vouloir te veccer , je ne voix pas en quoi tu es aptes à juger un OS (pas toi mais une personne en générale) en prenant comment exemple le fait qu'il y ai certains jeux qui ne marchent pas encore sous ce dernier .... c'est comment dire assez limité je trouve (avec tout mon respect encore une fois   :Wink:  ) , saches qu'il y a de plus en plus de sociétés de jeux videos qui vont désormés porter leur jeux sous linux , comme par exemple Ea-Games d'ici peut de temps , bref le sujet n'est pas là , lorsque tu as un jugement à porter sur telle ou telle chose , c'est globalement que celà ce fait.

[OFF] çà me fait marrer quand même , la plupart des Nolifes windoziens (les gamers) ne voyant pas plus loin qu'une commande ipconfig en ms-dos , osent porter un jugement sur linux en disant là plupart du temps je cite : " aaarrrbbbrrerkk linux c'est nul ya pas de jeux " , à noter quand même le cloisement d'esprit ^^ , vous en pensez quoi ? [/OFF]

@ _droop_ : çà n'a rien à voir avec toi ne t'en fais pas , tu m'y as simplement fais pensé   :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> saches qu'il y a de plus en plus de sociétés de jeux videos qui vont désormés porter leur jeux sous linux , comme par exemple Ea-Games d'ici peut de temps

 

T'as vu ça où?

----------

## loopx

Un ptit peu d'info sur le long terme ?

http://www.neteco.com/69523-microsoft-techdays-route-biogiciel.html

----------

## cylgalad

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   saches qu'il y a de plus en plus de sociétés de jeux videos qui vont désormés porter leur jeux sous linux , comme par exemple Ea-Games d'ici peut de temps 
> 
> T'as vu ça où?

 

Oui, t'as vu ça où ? Je pencherais plutôt pour le contraire : une adoption massive de Vi$ta qui entraînera un verrouillage du marché par M$ grâce aux "protections" que M$ ne se gênera pas d'inclure un peu plus dans windoze (à quand un DirectProtect...)

----------

## Delvin

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui, t'as vu ça où ? Je pencherais plutôt pour le contraire : une adoption massive de Vi$ta qui entraînera un verrouillage du marché par M$ grâce aux "protections" que M$ ne se gênera pas d'inclure un peu plus dans windoze (à quand un DirectProtect...)

 

Comme dirait moustic, va falloir investir dans le beurre windows   :Laughing: 

----------

## lost_in_the_shell

bon je me suis peut être emporté un peut vite , mais ce que je veux dire c'est que par rapport à quelque années j'ai vu du progré comme par exemple l'intégration de doom3 , ou encore quake4 , UT2003/UT2004 , des jeux comme celà n'auraient jamais été sous linux avant.

il y a une déboche sur linuxfr concernant un vote pour l'intégration des jeux ea-games sous linux , çà avait fait pas mal de bruit sur linuxfr , aprés çà reste à voir mais ea-games semble intérréssé (oui enfin en espérant que çà ne fasse pas comme ATI   :Laughing:  ).

Bref en résumé ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'on ne peut pas , on ne doit pas porter un jugement sur un OS parce qu'il soit disant ne supporte pas tout les jeux windows en natif   :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

En même temps c'est que des FPS.

Et pi même si nwn fonctionne parfaitement sous linux le 2 non (d'autant que c'est un jeu fait pour être open source)!!!

Si seulement on avait pu récupérer le code de Ryzom au moins mais non même po...

Bah au moins on a glest mais bon...

----------

## lesourbe

ben faut être précis, la guerre, c'est pas linux vs windows.

c'est opengl vs directX.

vu comment ils implémentent opengl sur Vista, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ai plus des masses de jeux sous linux.

enfin voilà, ils tiennent une grosse partie des consommateurs par les couilles et quand ils en veulent plus :

ils serrent.

question subsidiaire : quelqu'un connaît-il une personne qui a acheté Vista ? moi je cherche, j'en ai pas encore trouvé un.

----------

## Temet

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> ben faut être précis, la guerre, c'est pas linux vs windows.
> 
> c'est opengl vs directX.
> 
> vu comment ils implémentent opengl sur Vista, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ai plus des masses de jeux sous linux.
> ...

 

J'en connais un oui.

----------

## davidou2a

moi aussi j'en connais un qui l'as acheté pour x86_64 malgré mes conseil de ne pas le faire...

----------

## _Seth_

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> question subsidiaire : quelqu'un connaît-il une personne qui a acheté Vista ? moi je cherche, j'en ai pas encore trouvé un.

 

Non, mis à part celui cité par GaMeS :

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Une petite vidéo d'une installation de Windows Vista, très instructif 

 

PS : La vidéo a été supprimé "due to terms of use violation"   :Laughing:   mais vous pouvez toujours l'apprécier ici  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Le mien est formateur ... dans quelques mois, tous ses clients seront sous Vista... il n'a pas le choix.

----------

## lesourbe

disons plutôt qu'il a une bonne excuse.

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> il n'a pas le choix.

 

Allons donc ! Le Monde Libre manque tellement de formateurs !

----------

## davidou2a

Comparaison en MACOS et vista par Steve Jobs sur fond d'humour on voit bien le gros POMPAGE de chez redmond...

http://www.nuxo.net/article-964-windows-vista-copie-apple-.html

Comparaison d'Aero et de Beryl/XGL

http://sim07.blogspot.com/2006/07/microsoft-windows-vista-ou-le-systme.html

Bref  :Smile: 

un tit thread ou j'ai trouvé tout ça 

http://forum.fluctuat.net/fluctuat/web-cyber-actu/Vista-arnaque-sujet-142-1.htm

----------

## GaMeS

Je me sentais obligé de sortir ce topic des oubliettes avec quelques vidéos fraiche qui nous rappelle de bon début   :Razz: 

Vidéo de la promo Windows 386

Moment préféré : 7mn16 => *I'mmmm running Windows Windows Three Eighty six !*

Par contre le moment ou elle parle de l'allocation de la mémoire, je trouve ça assez funny  :Smile: 

Une pub qui vante les mérites de Windows Vista par Flavie Flament

Rooh mais dit donc, ça ne serais pas Flavie Flament de nouveau avec un joli petit MAC (ben alors.. elle le veux pas le joli Vista ?)

----------

## geekounet

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Je me sentais obligé de sortir ce topic des oubliettes avec quelques vidéos fraiche qui nous rappelle de bon début  
> 
> Vidéo de la promo Windows 386
> 
> Moment préféré : 7mn16 => *I'mmmm running Windows Windows Three Eighteen six !*

 

Bah au moins, en ce temps là, ça ne faisait pas peur au commun des mortels la ligne de commande ^^

----------

## Temet

Ah c'est donc à cette époque qu'ils ont décidé que Windows ne devait pas faire tourner plus de 4 applis en même temps ^^

----------

## _Seth_

Whao ! Merci GaMeS ! Elles sont terribles ces 2 vidéos.

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *GaMeS wrote:*   Je me sentais obligé de sortir ce topic des oubliettes avec quelques vidéos fraiche qui nous rappelle de bon début  
> 
> Vidéo de la promo Windows 386
> 
> Moment préféré : 7mn16 => *I'mmmm running Windows Windows Three Eighteen six !* 
> ...

 

Ouais mais en ce temps là "le commun des mortels" qui achetait un ordinateur était conscient qu'il fallait qu'il mette un peu la main à la pâte pour que cela fonctionne  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GaMeS

Rah, une petite Pub pour Vista et Linux, on vois pas trop ça en France.

----------

## ghoti

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Rah, une petite Pub pour Vista et Linux, on vois pas trop ça en France.

 

C'est le reportage dont je parlais ici même le 30 janvier ...

----------

## kernelsensei

Tiens, rigolo le sondage... 66+28+4 ça fait 98 non ? Ils sont où les 2% qui restent ? Comme quoi, rien qu'en parlant de Vista on a déjà des bugs !

----------

## ghoti

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Ils sont où les 2% qui restent ?

 

Bah des coupes sombres dans les décimales : 66,9 + 28,3 + 4,8 = 100  :Wink: 

Cela dit on a tout de même saqué 20 % des gens qui on voté pour le futur technologique. On se croirait dans une dictature !   :Twisted Evil: 

Pour les votes, quels qu'ils soient, les stats c'est l'arme suprême !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## loopx

 :Very Happy: 

jsuis bien content de mon post   :Laughing: 

Et en plus, l'es pas encore dead, continuez, faut voir qui rira le dernier ...  

un vista malade, ca rigole pas!

 :Wink: 

EDIT: ben tiens, voilà une pensée bizard, j'éprouve de la tristesse pour le Vista ... meme si j'ai plus envie de dire vista. C'est vrai quoi, tout le monde le cass, le pauvre... Il y est pour rien, c'est pas de sa faute si il est ce qu'il est. Ses (son?) parent(s) voulaient le vendre en esclavage... alors qu'il n'a peut etre jamais demandé ca...

Pauvre gros vista ...     je vais observer 1 minute de silence pour faire en sorte qu'il se fasse achevé et que sa vie n'aie pas plus loin, rien ne sert de lui faire du mal pendant 5 ans!

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Pauvre gros vista ...

 

s/gros/petit  :Wink: 

Mais c'est vrai que cette fois-ci personne ne pourra nier que si ça passe, ce sera à coup de $$$ !

Je viens encore de lire en diagonale l'article du dernier SVM : sont pas très chauds non plus  et pourtant on ne peut franchement pas dire qu'ils soient anti-m$  à la base!

----------

## Temet

Y a déjà plus d'utilisateurs de Vista que de Linux ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y a déjà plus d'utilisateurs de Vista que de Linux ... 

 

Il ya toujours plus d'idiots que de gens censés c'est bien connu   :Mr. Green: 

(surtout plus de gens qui se font avoir en beauté surtout)

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y a déjà plus d'utilisateurs de Vista que de Linux ... 

 

Oui mais bon, ça c'est dû à l'effet de masse : si t'as 6 c**ard sur 100 qui se fendent de vi$sta c'est déjà plus que les 5% d'occupation des OS alternatifs ...

Parmis les 94% restant, et vu que le p2p ça va être galère, combien vont passer chez tux ... ?

C'est mon avis et je le partage mais je crois que c'est le coup de poker : si l'utilisateur veut faire du p2p et mater ses videos gratos, il va chercher autre chose. 

C'est cru, illégal et tout ce qu'on veut mais c'est comme ça !

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> C'est mon avis et je le partage

   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Dans le cas où tu aurais vôté, serait-il possible de décompter ton choix d'une unité ?

A+:jlp

----------

## ghoti

"partage" n'a pas voté. Donc, le compte est bon !  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Une fonction de Vista vraiment indispensable ICI

----------

## boozo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Une fonction de Vista vraiment indispensable ICI

 

 :Laughing:     traitement : 1 barrette de lexomil le matin avant d'aller travailler pendant 6 mois

----------

## Magic Banana

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Une fonction de Vista vraiment indispensable ICI

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## cylgalad

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Une fonction de Vista vraiment indispensable ICI

 

Tellement "indispensable" qu'il parait qu'il y a des trous de sécurité dans la reconnaissance vocale (format c: ?)

----------

